# Necrológicas



## mabauti (Jun 25, 2009)

El primer Disco Compacto que compre fue precisamente para escuchar las canciones "Billie Jean" y Beat it.

Descanse en paz  u_u


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 25, 2009)

Descanse en Paz el Rey Del Pop.

Michael Joseph Jackson (29 de agosto de 1958 – 25 de junio de 2009)

Michael Jackson








Dangerous...


----------



## cesartm (Jun 25, 2009)

Cuando tenia 3 me daba miedo su video de "thriller",

Descanse en paz


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 25, 2009)

será òr siempre el "Rey del Pop"
que descanse en paz!


----------



## latino18hvm (Jun 25, 2009)

descance en paz


----------



## arubaro22 (Jun 25, 2009)

no soy fanatico ni nada, pero sin dudas es inigualable, asi como otros grandes que marcaron la historia de la musica y seran recordados por siempre
que descanse en paz


----------



## electrodan (Jun 25, 2009)

La verdad no esperaba encontrarme con esto en el foro, pero si, ya me enteré de que se murió. Único el tipo.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 25, 2009)

se murio el bicho !
ahora si descansa en paz, el y los papas de los nenes que siempre estaba ahi dando vueltas uno no sabia si era un pedofilo  o si los padres de los chicos eran "vivos" que querian sacarle la fortuna.

que lio.

la verdad, tener tanta $$$$$$$ y vivir siempre con los clavos de punta .

que mundo loco este .


----------



## leop4 (Jun 25, 2009)

ami me gustaba mucho siempre que probaba los amplificadores utilizava la cancion P.y.t Hermosa cosita de Michael jackson ajaj muy buena. que descanse en paz y el simepre va a ser el Rey Del POP.


----------



## flacojuan (Jun 26, 2009)

se fue el rey..... no habra otro como el....


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 26, 2009)

Michael Jackson (q.e.p.d.) tenia las dos principales caracteristicas de los genios musicales:


Un gran talento
Una vida llena de polemica


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2009)

la verdad.........michel jackoson me importa un bere-bere...... todos los dias se muere el AMOR de alguien (la novia, el hijo , la madre, el padre) de alguien y ?.........ni bola nadie de nadie.

ah...pero dichosa "frivolites"  que a todos pega, sean hombres o mujeres (no solo a ellas   ).

michel jakoson, miki rouke , maladona, marilin o mason , o el conde de las pelucas......¿quienes son ?

mi mama, mis hijos, mi mujer.........y la vecinita de enfrente ....eso es lo que me importa.
luego si, los niños, la gente que sufre, y tantos mas.
pero para llegar a cualquier famoso .tengo un larguisimo camino por recorrer dentro de mis importancias.

incluso ustedes estan primero


----------



## electrodan (Jun 26, 2009)

Y si, es cierto que hay gente que se muere de hambre todo los días y no lo pasan por la tele, pero como este se hizo conocido y se supo manejar, se le reconoce el talento o lo que ya decía, que supo como hacerse "exitoso"... Y si te gusta como cantaba, capaz que le das un poco mas de bola cuando se muere. Pero si no hay nada que te obligue a prestarle atención, pasas de prestar atención cuando lo pasen por la tele y ya.
Es simple, si te interesa te interesa y si no te interesa, no te interesa y tá.


----------



## leop4 (Jun 26, 2009)

fernandob a gente como vos no le interesa michael jackson porque dice que violo niños y eso de pedofilia. pero esas son farsas de la gente que lo queria tirar abajo si no miren los reportages, y aparte a la gente que le gusta le gusta avos no te importara demaciado sino no lo inculcarias tanto pero yo daria mi alma para verlo en persona es mas me daria mi vida por verlo en los ecenarios de nuevo.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Pues no se si sera cierto que era pedofilico o no, pero no se puede negar que hizo grandes cosas y por eso siempre se le conocera como "El rey del Pop"

YouTube - Think Different (SubtÃ­tulos EspaÃ±ol)


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 26, 2009)

Aquí entra la devocion por los Idolos del Escenario.

Pero, para que tanto. Si, reconozcamos _TODOS_ que fue una persona como pocas que resalto por su talento, pero hasta AHÍ.

Tampoco es para tirarle kk ya que está muerto. Merece Respeto como cualquiera de nosotros, ya que a nadie le gustaria que le tiraran pestes una vez difunto.

Y si decían que tenia cola de donde jalarle, La verdad, yo no creo esas cosas. Cualquier tipo de ahora se quiere colgar de la fama de los que no han hecho nada mas que resaltar.

PD:


			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Es simple, si te interesa te interesa y si no te interesa, no te interesa y tá.



Mas simple, no se puede.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

Se supone que ésto es un foro de electrónica, e infringe las normas.

PD: Si queréis combatir el mono escuchas a otros músicos de segunda, como Herb Alpert:

www.herbalpert.com



			
				leop4 dijo:
			
		

> ami me gustaba mucho siempre que probaba los amplificador utilizaba la cancion P.y.t Hermosa cosita de Michael jackson ajaj muy buena. que descanse en paz y el siempre va a ser el Rey Del POP.



Yo para probar equipos de audio suelo elegir la canción que más odie, porque luego no funcionan y asocio ese amplificador a esa canción


----------



## lobito (Jun 27, 2009)

Miren yo respeto a todo el mundo. Michael Jackson no me gusta, nunca me ha gustado, pero no por que le tacharan de pedofilo... sino por otras dos cosas:

1. - El pop, dance y ese tipo de musica digamos que no me llena...

2. - Yo no soy racista, y para mi una persona que reniega de sus raices y antepasados para convertirse en un "blanquito" artificial... No se que les parece a ustedes, pero a mi me da ASCO. Tampoco esta bien meterse con gente difunta, pero esto lo digo desde antes que muriera el hombre. Cada cual que haga lo que quiera y que escuche lo que quiera, pero yo tengo mi humilde opinion...  
Un saludo a toda esa gente que muere día a día. Unos creen que van a un lugar mejor, otros creen que se reencarnan en otros seres segun hayan sido de "buenos" en su vida anterior. Yo creo que intentar averiguar qué es la muerte es como decir que la vida no te interesa lo suficiente...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

lobito dijo:
			
		

> Miren yo respeto a todo el mundo. Michael Jackson no me gusta, nunca me ha gustado, pero no por que le tacharan de pedofilo... sino por otras dos cosas:
> 
> 1. - El pop, dance y ese tipo de musica digamos que no me llena...
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, pero ¿has mirado www.herbalpert.com ?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2009)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> fernandob a gente como vos no le interesa michael jackson porque dice que violo niños y eso de pedofilia. pero esas son farsas de la gente que lo queria tirar abajo si no miren los reportages, y aparte a la gente que le gusta le gusta avos no te importara demaciado sino no lo inculcarias tanto pero yo daria mi alma para verlo en persona es mas me daria mi vida por verlo en los ecenarios de nuevo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gII5_pTdiwg&feature=related



no, no , mira el post mio que puse, dejo la duda y te aclaro que me parece curioso /lamentable que un tipo con fama y $$ haya tenido que vivir asi: pendiente y preocupado , .
no se si la culpa es de el por que era pedofilo o si no lo era pero era un buenazo salamin y los padres de los chicos lo querian estafar.
no se eso .

no tenes un mar de noticias por nada , pero tampoco confio en la snoticias.
que era bueno en lo suyo era asi, sino no habria tenido tantos admiradores.
solo mencione lo que puse.
uno a vecs espera llegar a 1/10 de lo que el para vivir tranquilo y siempre anduvo con esos lios.

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Se supone que esto es un foro de electrónica, e infringe las normas.


Podrías indicar que y por que infringe las normas?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2009)

Se murió el buen hombre negro que se transformadorrmó en una malvada mujer blanca.
Y en el camino hizo un par de cositas... "poco decentes", por decir lo menos.

Cantaba bien, bailaba como los dioses y si me preguntan debería haber estado en la cárcel en este momento, por rey que fuera. De paso no se habría dado la inyección de Demerol... y seguiría vivo...

No me alegra su muerte de ninguna manera, ni pienso que se lo tuviera merecido, ni me parece motivo como para hacer tanto escándalo y coincido con Fernando en eso. 

Que en paz descanse.

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Jun 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Se supone que esto es un foro de electrónica, e infringe las normas.
> 
> PD; Si quereis combatir el mono escuchas a otros músicos de segunda, como Herb Alpert:
> 
> www.herbalpert.com



elosciloscopio avos te gustara Herb Alpert y no michael jackson pero para probar amplificador estas canciones son las mejores este video lo suvi yo 

YouTube - Homenaje a Michael Jackson


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 28, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me había dado cuenta de que estabamos en la sala de charla


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2010)

El viernes 2 de abril 2010 falleció Randy Slone (57) en su residencia de Melvin, condado de Floyd

Él era un ingeniero eléctrico con discapacidad y se destaco por publicaciones sobre tecnologías en equipos de audio y de potencia.

Nacido el 27 de noviembre de 1952, en Ginebra, Ohio, fue el hijo del fallecido Fred y Alta Osborne Slone.
Le sobreviven su compañera desde hace mucho tiempo, Mary Ann Slone, sus 2 hijas hijas, Sabrina McKinney de Lakeville, Indiana y Shawna Salón de Fayetteville, Carolina del Norte, una hijastra, Elizabeth Berger de Weeksbury y dos nietos: McKinney Gage y McKinney Aidan.


----------



## Unikfriend (Oct 5, 2011)

*Reportan Muerte de Steve Jobs
*

Mi admiracion para este señor. Que en paz descanse.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 5, 2011)

Precisamente lo acabo de leer.... que triste.... 

http://www.apple.com/
http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/

Ya era de esperarse.... despues de un cancer de pancreas y uno de higado....


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 5, 2011)

Sera que ya sabia que se iba a petatear(morir en chapin) y por eso renuncio, ahora yo me pregunto sera que disfruto sus millones que gano o se la paso trabajando toda su vida


----------



## mcrven (Oct 5, 2011)

albertoxx dijo:


> Sera que ya sabia que se iba a petatear(morir en chapin) y por eso renuncio, ahora yo me pregunto*sera que disfruto sus millones que gano*o se la paso trabajando toda su vida




Pregúntale a la viudad cuantos melone$$$ le han qedao...


----------



## Unikfriend (Oct 5, 2011)

Un gran ingeniero y un gran visionario. 
A mi me encanta el iPhone.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 5, 2011)

No solo el iphone.... fue el creador y co-creador de muchos productos que usamos actualmente... 

Primer ordenador con monitor
Primer ordenador con monitor grafico
Primer ordenador con chasis de plastico
Primer lector de disco flexible
Primer ordenador que despliega graficos y multimedia
Primer impresora laser de bajo costo
Primer sistema operativo
Primer sistema operativo grafico
Primer sistema operativo orientado a objetos
etc....

Y ademas revoluciono 4 mercados completamente diferentes entre si... computacion, musica, entretenimiento y telefonia... ademas de negocios... porque apple se creo en un modelo administrativo completamente diferente al organizacional de muchas empresas, y lo han seguido algunas otras, como google,  pixar, facebook etc... 

Ya no puedo esperar a que salga su biografia para leerla....


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 5, 2011)

Tampoco olviden que Steve Jobs introdujo el mouse en el hardware computacional, durante la epoca que Xerox desaprobo, descarto y desaprovecho ese dispositivo.

Pixar Animation Studios: Steve Jobs la creo en 1986, cuando compro The Graphics Group a George Lucas.

NeXT Computer: La creo con US$7 millones, y 7 antiguos empleados de Apple, para luego venderla a Apple por US$400 millones.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 6, 2011)

Yo creo que sin duda es el hombre mas visionario que ha existido en el mundo.... 

cuando me entere de la noticia pasaron  un sin fin de recuerdos de mi juventud... ahora se que siente un fanatico de por ejemplo Michael Jackson... la neta si me conmovio el acontecimiento....

 serà que posiblemente en un futuro tendremos con su deceso una conexion electronica con el mas alla??

R.I.P. Steve Jobs...


----------



## Unikfriend (Oct 6, 2011)

Mi iphone esta triste!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 11, 2011)

Richard stallman:



> Me alegro de que Jobs nos haya dejado





> Jobs fue el pionero en convertir el ordenador en una cárcel cool, diseñada para cortar la libertad a los tontos





> nos merecemos el fin de la influencia maligna de Jobs en la informática personal. Sin embargo, desafortunadamente la influencia continuará pese a su ausencia, ante lo cual sólo cabe esperar que sus sucesores, en un intento de continuar su legado, sean menos eficaces



A favor o en contra?


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 11, 2011)

Si lo dice Stallman no es sorpresa y tampoco debemos citar frases a medias.



			
				Richard Stallman dijo:
			
		

> Me alegro de que Jobs nos haya dejado




Stallman se alegra de que Jobs se haya ido aunque matiza que no está contento con que se haya muerto, "ya que nadie merece morir, ni Jobs, ni Mr. Bill (Gates), ni siquiera la gente culpable de males más grandes que las suyos".

Fuente: http://www.eleconomista.es/tecnolog...covertir-el-ordenador-en-una-carcel-cool.html

Pero esta si es una perla, las palabras de Bill Gates fueron: "Para aquellos de nosotros lo suficientemente afortunados de trabajar con él, ha sido un increíble honor. Echaré enormemente de menos a Steve".

Que frase tan bonita, pronunciada por alguien que le dio en la cabeza a Steve Jobs.

Fuente: http://noticias.es.msn.com/muere-steve-jobs?page=10

.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 13, 2012)

hola, hoy veia las noticias y me asombro un detalle de este fallecimiento.
presten atencion por que es seguro sera de utilidad y NO es en tono de broma.

esta mujer, muy famosa ya de casi 50 años si bien pasaba un momento dificil por varios temas TENIA MUCHA EXPERIENCIA EN EL ESCENARIO, .........cancha y cancha tenia la señora.
pero sin embargo tomaba calmantes y demas por que tenia que subir al escenario y eso le causaba mucha ansiedad .
me asombro.
pense que el escenario lo manejaba de taquito.

y me di cuenta....................

me di cuenta las veces que estaba ( YO ) nervioso cuando tenia que sacar un trabajo que no era una pavada, o que tenia que resolver un problema serio o tenia una responsabilidad sobre mis hombros.
y cuando algun comocido me habia hablado de los ataques de panico.

Luego volviendo a esta señora, recorde las veces que alguna cantante se cae en el escenario, las burlas, o hace bien poco a cristina agulera que le vino justo la regla mientras cantaba (y la señora profesional se la banco como pudo) .
y ahora comprendo un poco mas las presiones, las cosas que esos famosos deben bancar y por que a veces terminan como la mona, a pesar de que uno desde afuera piensa que son boludos por hacer eso (drogarse) , "si lo tienen todo " .


aca hay señores grandes que habran pasado sus disgustos en el trabajo, sus ansiedades al tener sobre sus hombros responsabilidades.
tambien hay pibes que recien comienzan:
RECUERDEN ESTO.
la gente de afuera es tonta , menosprecia el estress que uno carga y la presion a que uno esta sometido.
a veces la misma familia por ignorancia o tratando de ayudar te dicen:
"no es nada" 
o "no seas gallina" .
pero claro, en general esa gente trabaja comoda y monotonamente en relacion de dependencia (o no trabajan ) y jamas han aceptado una gran responsabilidad en su vida, o se olvidaron cuando les paso .

Por eso hay que abrir los ojos, y tomarse el trabajo con calma, y saber y darse cuenta que a veces uno SI esta estresado, a veces uno toma un trabajo , o se encuentra en una situacion personal que es muy estresante, por que NO hay una solucion segura , por que , puede darse tal o cual situacion .
y SI ES ESTRESANTE.

y tambien hay que abrir los ojos, no solo como victimas, sino tambien como supuestos "amigos" , que en general decimos la boludez de siempre :
"quedate tranquilo, *lo vas a* hacer bien " .
o " no seas cagon, eso lo han resueto ya otros...... "

cuando , la cosa no se arregla asi, minimizando el problema, quizas , si uno es amigo deberia decir:
"si che, ese problema es un tema serio, pero quedate tranquilo, *yo estare a tu lado* para darte una mano " .

Tambien es importante, importantisimo RECONOCERSE A UNO MISMO , ese viejo dicho de no morder algo quie no seras capaz de tragar (o algo asi) , el trabajo se escala de a poco, mas de una vez he visto en este foro (o fue en uno de electricidad hace mucho , no recuerdo ) entrar a algun aventurero  a preguntar como se hacia un trabajo que era...............UN TRABAJO IMPORTANTE  y el atorrante dijo si , aunque no tenia ni la mas palida idea de como hacerlo , y bueno, ahi lo mas seguro es que se lleve una muy mala pasada y NO aprenda nada.


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 23, 2012)

buenos consejos... 
Y bueno, asi es la vida che!.



> "si che, ese problema es un tema serio, pero quedate tranquilo, yo estare a tu lado para darte una mano " .


 

Harían falta más personas asi en este mundo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2012)

Marilin Monroe murió en circunstancias similares , quzás recibió ayuda ya que al acostarse con dos presidentes hermanos . . . dicen que los hombres hablan de mas en la cama


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2012)

Una lástima, pero así es.​ Murió hoy, 5 de abril de 2012 en su casa de Inglaterra.

En la página de Marshall (http://marshallamps.com/) puede verse la última confirmación que podría uno necesitar y querría uno ver:

​ 
Hasta luego Jim, y gracias por la música (y la magia).


----------



## Dano (Abr 5, 2012)

Q.E.P.D.

Otro grande que se fue, y nosotros seguimos con los wachiturros...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Abr 11, 2012)

Por qué todos lloraron a Steve Jobs pero a la muerte de Dennis Ritchie, a las pocas semanas, no se le ha dado ninguna trascendencia? (cabe recordar que os X está "basado" en Unix)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2012)

_*Falleció Jack Tramiel, el fundador de Commodore*_





La marca “Commodore” tiene un valor gigantesco para aquellos que tenemos algunos años y hemos visto de cerca los primeros pasos de la informática hogareña.
Sea una VIC-20 o una Commodore 64, con ellas aprendimos, jugamos y disfrutamos.
Detrás de esos ordenadores, y detrás de esa marca, había un hombre: Jack Tramiel.
De sobreviviente de Auschwitz a reparador de máquinas de escribir y fabricante de calculadoras electrónicas, Jack Tramiel se convirtió en uno de los empresarios y referentes de la informática hogareña más importantes del Siglo XX.


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 28, 2012)

CONFIRMADO !!!! No existe vida despues de la muerte.
A esta altura, Steve Jobs ya se habrìa comunicado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> CONFIRMADO !!!! No existe vida despues de la muerte.
> A esta altura, Steve Jobs ya se habrìa comunicado.



Eso seria mas pertinente atribuírselo a *Sandra Lerner & Leonard Bosack *
Si estos 2 no se comunican después de muertos, _*"Eso no es posible"*_


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 28, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso seria mas pertinente atribuírselo a *Sandra Lerner & Leonard Bosack *
> Si estos 2 no se comunican después de muertos, _*"Eso no es posible"*_



Y si, entre Cisco y la creatividad de Jobs, si no se comunicaron .........


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2012)

hoy el dia martes 08-05-2012 falleció Caloi ,dejando huérfano a clemente 
Carlos Loiseau nació en Salta, el 9 de noviembre de 1948. Sus primeros trabajos como profesional los publicó en la revista Tía Vicenta, en 1966.
Entre 1968 y 1971 fue dibujante de la revista Análisis en las secciones humorística y política y en 1970 realizó un cortometraje de dibujos llamado Las Invasiones Inglesas.
Desde 1968 colaboraba en el diario Clarín, donde desde 1973  aparecen las tiras diarias de Clemente y una página de humor en la revista Viva.
También colaboró con la revista deportiva El Gráfico, entre 1976 y 1982.
En 2004, el humorista fue declarado "Personalidad destacada de la cultura" y su personaje Clemente, fue nombrado "Patrimonio cultural de la ciudad", por la Legislatura de la Ciudad.
El 10 de marzo de 2009 fue declarado Ciudadano Ilustre de Buenos Aires.
en mi ciudad ay un monumento con un clemente , para homenajearlo a caloi ,con mucho tino se lo pudo homenajear en vida.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2012)

​


----------



## angel36 (May 8, 2012)

TM...uno menos...... ojala este con el negro fontanarrosa


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2012)

+                           1


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2012)

*una estrella se fue al cielo*
*murió Estela Raval*
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estela_Raval


----------



## capitanp (Jun 6, 2012)

Ray Bradbury (1920-2012)





http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Bradbury


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

Falleció el loco lindo de Adrian Otero 


http://www.clarin.com/espectaculos/musica/Fallecio-accidente-Adrian-Otero_0_717528443.html


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 13, 2012)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2012)

Algo oí , que la mujer que viajaba con él , comentó que Otero bajó la vista para apagar un cigarrilo , se distrajo y ya no lo pudo controlar.

Pucha . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2012)

ni mate, ni café, ni cigarrillo ,tampoco naranjas
si se ruedan pueden ir a parar debajo de freno o del acelerador y zap ¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 14, 2012)

Cuando la parca te quiere alcanzar no anda con vuelta ni se fija si es algo logico o complicado, e visto gente morir por cosas mas pequeñas como salir a correr... estos temas de precaucon se hacen cuando uno esta vivo y a veces que ni vale la pena.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

El cigarrilo mata.

NO ! . . . apagar el cigarrilo mata.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 14, 2012)

DOSME cuando los tenes bien puesto no le tenes miedo a nada se que me va a tocar y que no va a ser el cigarro esta despues del tinto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 14, 2012)

si pero ese no llego a la madrugada pensando que tenia 2 cabezas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

*Adiós Badía *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 28, 2012)

noooo¡¡¡ se murio ¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2012)

Parece que todavía está peleando:

*La familia de Juan Alberto Badía desmiente su fallecimiento*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Ahhhhhh lo dijeron en canal 9

****************************************

Parte oficial del Sanatorio Austral 0:15  . . .  que descanse en paz.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 2, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Ray Bradbury (1920-2012)
> http://www.diariouno.com.ar/export/...es/2012/06/06/Ray-Bradbury.jpg_2033098437.jpg
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Bradbury


me encanta su literatura ("cronicas marcianas" y "las doradas manzanas del sol").-


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2012)

*Falleció Jon Lord, tecladista y fundador de Deep Purple*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2012)

*Humo sobre el agua* para él 

Choqué escuchando ese tema


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Humo sobre el agua* para él
> 
> Choqué escuchando ese tema



Seguro ibas *Despacio*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2012)

Si choqué despacito con un Ambasador . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2012)

se murio la TOTA ¡¡¡ Jorge Luz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2012)

si me habrá echo reir a lo loco  ¡¡¡¡


----------



## moverar (Jul 18, 2012)

Dijo alguien que "...para no morir hay que pensar mucho, cada día más y más, porque uno se muere el día menos pensado."

¿Qué cosa no? Siempre nos sorprende la muerte de alguien, y parece tonto, porque sabemos que todos hemos de morir. 

Estimo que la sorpresa es porque quien se ha muerto nunca lo había hecho antes.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 18, 2012)

moverar dijo:


> Estimo que la sorpresa es porque quien se ha muerto nunca lo había hecho antes.


Como Victor Sueiro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

lo que pasa. es que. se esta muriendo gente que nunca se había muerto ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2012)

La letra de humo sobre el agua relata un episodio* idéntico* a Cromagnon (Argentina) , donde por una bengala se incendia el lugar . . .


----------



## Dano (Jul 19, 2012)

Smouk on de guoter, faia in de ska... Una lástima : (


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 5, 2012)

se nos fue chavela vargas, saquen tequila y traigan mariachis....
http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/notas/862740.html






ya lo dijo joaquin sabina, ¿quien supiera reir como llora chavela?...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 25, 2012)

El astronauta estadounidense Neil Armstrong, primer hombre en pisar la Luna el 20 de julio de 1969, falleció a los 82 años como consecuencia de las complicaciones derivadas de una operación cardíaca, anunció este sábado su familia. 






Armstrong fue sometido a principios de agosto a una cirugía después de que los médicos encontraran que sus arterias coronarias estaban obstruidas. 

Recordándole como un "reacio héroe estadounidense", su familia explicó en un comunicado que "sirvió a su nación con orgullo, como piloto de guerra de la Marina, piloto de pruebas y astronauta". 

Junto al astronauta Buzz Aldrin a bordo de la nave Apollo 11, Armstrong se convirtió en el primer ser humano en caminar en suelo extraterrestre bajo la atenta mirada de centenares de millones de telespectadores. 

Sus palabras "Es un pequeño paso para el hombre, un salto gigante para la humanidad" figuran en los anales de la historia. 

En calidad de comandante de la misión Apollo 11, fue él quien informó el centro de control de Houston (Texas, sur) del alunizaje del módulo lunar (LEM) pilotado por Buzz Aldrin: "Houston, aquí la base de Tranquilidad. El águila aterrizó". 

Armstrong nació el 5 de agosto de 1930 en Wapakoneta (Ohio, norte) y desde joven ya demostró fascinación por las aeronaves, lo que le llevó a trabajar en un aeropuerto cercano a su casa. 

Cuando cumplió los 16 años logró sacarse el título de piloto.

Fuente: http://www.afp.com/es


----------



## tatajara (Ago 25, 2012)

gracias por compartirla andres, no me habia enterado 

saludos


----------



## electroduende (Oct 20, 2012)

Acabo de enterarme que el día 8 de agosto de 2012
falleció Hans R. Camenzind padre del famoso NE555.

No sé si vosotros ya lo sabíais, en cualquier caso, valgan estas
líneas para mostrarle a él y a su familia mi gran admiración y respeto
por su obra.

Gracias Señor Camenzind por su vida y su dedicación, un abrazo y hasta 
siempre.

El último libro que escribió el señor Camenzind en 2007 se titula

"Hacer mucho con casi nada, el encuentro del hombre con el electrón".

Un hombre sabio que sabía que al fin y al cabo el electrón y el hombre
vienen a ser casi la misma cosa: NADA

El señor Camenzind creó una página donde GRATUITAMENTE podéis descargar
uno de sus libros que explica casi todo sobre el diseño de circuitos
integrados.

http://www.designinganalogchips.com/

En este canal de youtube podéis ver algunos videos de entrevistas con él

http://www.youtube.com/user/hcamen?feature=watch


En concreto en este video habla sobre otro gran hombre el señor
Nikola Tesla.






Ha muerto un hombre...descanse en paz señor Camenzind y una vez más, GRACIAS.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2013)

Efemérides
04 Enero (2010)
Idolo popular
Muere Sandro

Cantante, autor, actor y director cinematográfico, alcanzó gran popularidad y llegó a editar  más de cincuenta álbumes, de los que vendió millones de copias. Primer latinoamericano en cantar en el Madison Square Garden, en 2005 recibió el Grammy Latino a la Trayectoria.
 Nació Valentín Alsina el 19 de agosto de 1945 y vivió siembre en los suburbios del sur del Gran Buenos Aires.
 Falleció en Mendoza luego de recibir un doble trasplante de corazón y pulmones.
Efemérides
*********************************************************************************************
04 Enero 
falleció AURELIA FRANCISCA CAMPOS ,querida y amada esposa de un amigo y compañero del foro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2013)

Falleció Conrad Bain , de la serie Blanco y Negro

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conrad_Bain


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Falleció Conrad Bain , de la serie Blanco y Negro
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conrad_Bain



 Mirá vos... y hace tres años se había muerto Gary Coleman.

Del polvo venimos y a él volvemos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2013)

Falleció Margaret Groening , madre de Mat el creador de Los Simpson e inspiradora de Marge

http://pulsoslp.com.mx/2013/05/08/murio-madre-de-matt-groening-el-creador-de-los-simpson/

http://www.rcnradio.com/noticias/mu...mpson-que-inspiro-el-personaje-de-marge-64786


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

*lunes, 12 de agosto de 2013*
*Murió la cantante Eydie Gormé*

*



*


----------



## Mojado (Sep 4, 2013)

Mi Homenaje es para un Ingeniero Electronico Oscar Trovato, que en paz descanse, el era profesor en la UBA y padre de una compañera de Trabajo. un Tipazo... sus escritos y sus apuntes una claridad absoluta


----------



## Dano (Sep 13, 2013)

Falleció Ray Dolby ayer (1933-2013).

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Dolby


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2013)

Por eso mi equipo de sonido sonaba atragantado-lloroso ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 6, 2013)

gracias por toda la alegría que me diste, por las veces que llore de la risa hoy me toca llorar, pero de tristeza. Que dios te tenga en la gloria *J. C. Calabro*.

no tengo mas palabras para un grande


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2013)

otras epoca :
uno ve trio  los panchos............o Calabro.......eran gente , todo su trabajo fue siempre con honestidad, sin bajezas, sin ofensas, sin hablar mal de otros, trabajando honestamente , siendo damas y caballeros.

¿ que fue lo que ocurrio en tan poco tiempo ?? ............que tantas cosas cambiaron tanto ????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 7, 2013)

*otro grande que se nos fue *




*Juan Manuel Tenuta*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2013)

Falleció *Nelson Mandela*


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2013)

algo inevitable.
no es motivo de tristeza puesto que es inevitable.

es motivo de festejar de que hay existido una persona asi , ojala la gente en general y mas quienes  estan en un lugar de poder aprendiesen algo  de Mandela como de Gandhi  y de tantos otros .


----------



## crimson (Dic 5, 2013)

Se nos fue un amigo, Alberto "Uranito" Silva, LU1DZ (SK), creador del Grupo Argentino de Radiotelegrafía (GACW) y excelente persona.




Como dice fernandob en el post de arriba, por suerte ha existido una persona así, _pero la vida lo podría haber dejado un poco más entre nosotros... ¿no?_
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2013)

Se nos fue Lawrence de Arabia.




Falleció el actor irlandés, estrella del filme "Lawrence de Arabia", según anunció hoy su agente Steve Kenis. 



El actor irlandés Peter O'Toole, la estrella del filme "Lawrence de Arabia", dirigida por David Lean (1962), falleció a los 81 años, anunció este domingo su agente, Steve Kenis. 

"Era único en el mejor sentido de la palabra y un gigante en su especialidad", agregó Kenis. Este célebre actor de teatro y de cine fue candidato al Oscar en ocho oportunidades y finalmente recibió un galardón honorario por toda su carrera en 2003. 

Hijo de un corredor de apuestas irlandés, Peter O'Toole, el actor de los ojos azules, pasó su juventud en el norte de Inglaterra. Cuando terminó sus estudios incursionó en el periodismo y trabajó en la radio para la Marina Real, antes de convertirse en actor. 

Asistió a la Academia Real de Arte Dramático, donde se codeó con Albert Finney, Alan Bates y Richard Harris, quienes se convertirían también en grandes estrellas de cine. 

Tenía 17 años la primera vez que subió a un escenario en Londres para interpretar dramas de Shakespeare, y luego debutó en las pantallas bajo la dirección de David Lean en "Lawrence de Arabia". 

Peter O'Toole obtuvo ocho nominaciones al premio Oscar durante su fructífera carrera, que incluye filmes como "Calígula" en 1979 y "El último Emperador" en 1987. Pero no obtuvo ese premio hasta 2003, cuando se lo atribuyeron de forma honorífica. En años más recientes, fue aclamado por su interpretación en teatro y televisión de "Jeffrey Bernard is Unwell," sobre la vida de un periodista británico alcohólico.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 14, 2014)

fallecio uno de mis poetas favoritos, Juan Gelman, a mi parecer un grande
http://mexico.cnn.com/entretenimien...-premio-cervantes-2007-en-la-ciudad-de-mexico


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 18, 2014)

¿se olvidaron de @URO?, compañero del foro, con sus amplificadores de diseños artísticos ingeniosos, nos enteramos hace poco por motivo de su cumple el 2 de enero de este año, husmeando en su cara'e libro Andrés vio el comentario de uno de sus contactos, datado en octubre 2013, Paz a tu alma hermano electrónico!!!
Ya me extrañaba no haber sabido de él, y hacía tiempo que no se pasaba por el foro, más de un año.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2014)

Sip se lo extraña.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2014)

​
*Murió Shirley Temple, la "niña prodigio" de Hollywood*

La actriz estadounidense falleció a los 85 años en su casa de Woodside, California. Con sólo cinco años, Temple se convirtió en un ícono del cine 

La niña de los "ricitos de oro" falleció a los 85 años en su casa, rodeada de familiares y amigos 
Temple fue una actriz consagrada, pero además trabajó como embajadora norteamericana en Checoslovaquia y Ghana 

La información fue confirmada por la cadena británica BBC, que citó fuentes de la familia. 

Shirley Temple estaba retirada del cine desde 1949, luego de una meteórica carrera iniciada cuando sólo tenía cinco años. La niña tuvo su apogeo a principios de los años 30 y continuó trabajando hasta finales de los 40. 

Entre sus films más destacados figuran  Bright Eyes, Stand Up y Curly Top. Temple ha sido, sin duda, la estrella infantil más famosa de Hollywood, inspiradora de las generaciones de "niñas prodigio" que luego llegaron a la gran pantalla. 

Temple fue dirigida por cineastas como David Butler, Walter Lang o John Ford e incursionó tanto en el drama como en la comedia. 

Entre 1935 y 1938, Temple estuvo entre los artistas más taquilleros del cine y muchos estudiosos del séptimo arte aseguran que salvó a la productora de la quiebra.

http://www.infobae.com/2014/02/11/1542944-murio-shirley-temple-la-nina-prodigio-hollywood


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2014)

*! Nos quedamos sin guitarrista flamenco ¡

Falleció Paco de Lucia*

​

El guitarrista flamenco Paco de Lucía ha fallecido este miércoles a los 66 años en México, según han confirmado fuentes del Ayuntamiento de Algeciras (Cádiz) a RTVE.es.

Según ha informado el gabinete de prensa del ayuntamiento de la localidad natal del guitarrista, el fallecimiento se lo ha confirmado a ese consistorio el sobrino del artista, Ramón Sánchez, hijo de Ramón de Algeciras.

El guitarrista ha fallecido en un hospital de Cancún, al que fue trasladado tras sentirse indispuesto, han confirmado a Efe fuentes próximas a su familia. De Lucía se sintió mal cuando estaba jugando al fútbol con su hijo Diego, de diez años, en la playa, y su actual mujer le trasladó al hospital, donde al llegar se sentó en una camilla y falleció, posiblemente a causa de un infarto masivo, según las mismas fuentes.

Paco de Lucía, que tenía pasaporte mexicano estaba, desde hacía muchos años, vinculado a esa zona del Caribe de México, donde residía largas temporadas buscando privacidad y con el fin de practicar algunos de sus deportes favoritos, como la pesca submarina.

Junto a Camarón de la Isla emblema de la renovación y difusión mundial del flamenco, Paco de Lucía recibió numerosos reconocimientos y premios en vida, como el Premio Príncipe de Asturias de las Artes, el Premio Nacional de Guitarra de Arte Flamenco, la Medalla de Oro al Mérito de las Bellas Artes 1992 y dos premios Grammy.

El Ayuntamiento de Algeciras ha decretado tres días de luto oficial por el fallecimiento de su hijo predilecto y también se ha colocado mesa con un libro de condolencias, en el que los ciudadanos podrán reflejar sus mensajes. Desde este miércoles por la mañana, las banderas de todos los edificios municipales ondean a media asta en señal de duelo. Además, el consistorio ha ofrecido a la familia del artista todo su apoyo para organizar los actos de despedida del guitarrista.


*Fuente*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2014)

Otro gran músico que se fué.... 
Que pedazo de banda debe haber allá arriba


----------



## tiago (Mar 23, 2014)

Ha muerto *Adolfo Suarez Gonzalez*.

El primer presidente de la Democracia en España ha fallecido hoy a los 81 años de edad, a causa de las complicaciones derivadas de su enfermedad neurológica degenerativa.

Fué el principal artífice de la transición en España, y quizá sin él no hubiese sido posible una transición tan limpia entre un estado de dictadura y un estado de Democrático. Su etapa política fué en declive desde el momento mismo en que subió al poder, debido a la muy probablemente a la inmadurez política del adolescente estado de libertad que se abrió repentinamente en un país que soportó mas de 40 años de dictadura, y debido también, tal vez a que las circunstancias exigirían un alto precio al primer líder que encarase éstos nuevos e históricos comienzos.
Aún recuerdo, a finales de los 70 y principios de los 80, los carteles de sus campañas políticas, primero con UCD y luego con CDS, encolados por las paredes de las calles ... Aún conservo en una vieja carpeta algunas pegatinas adhesivas de su campaña.







Crónica:


  El expresidente del Gobierno* Adolfo Suárez ha fallecido hoy, 23 de marzo, a las 15.03 horas*,  en la Clínica Cemtro como consecuencia del empeoramiento de su  enfermedad neurologica, según un comunicado difundido antes de la  comparecencia del fundador de la Clínica Cemtro, Pedro Guillén, y la  doctora Isabel de la Anzuela, que ha sido la encargada de atender a  Suárez en todo momento, tanto en la clínica* desde su ingreso el lunes pasado *como en su domicilio familiar. 
 «El primer presidente de Gobierno de la democracia ingresó  en la clínica el pasado lunes por una neumonía. Aunque el proceso  neumólogico remitió, su enfermedad neurológica siguió avanzando hasta el  final», dice el comunicado. Para el doctor Guillén «ha sido *un honor para la clínica Cemtro tratar, a lo largo de esos años, a un hombre tan ilustre como Adolfo Suárez*»
 El desenlace de la enfermedad degenerativa contra la que luchaba desde hacía once años era «inminente», según anunciaba su hijo Adolfo Suárez Illana a los medios en la mañana del viernes. Finalmente *ha muerto, rodeado de los suyos y «sin perder ni la sonrisa ni su mirada picarona» hasta el último momento*, como avanzaba su hijo, visiblemente emocionado.
 El hijo del expresidente aseguró que  su padre ya había recibido los Santos Sacramentos; estaba «en paz» y «en  manos de Dios». El hombre clave de la Transición española, del paso de  la dictadura a la democracia, *forma ya parte de las páginas de la Historia con mayúsculas,* la que está por encima de «la coyuntura» y se asienta en los principios, como a él mismo le gustaba señalar. 
    Adolfo  Suárez González fue presidente del Gobierno de España desde julio de  1976 hasta su dimisión el 29 de enero de 1981. Fue designado por el Rey  Don Juan Carlos como último presidente de la etapa predemocrática.  Juntos dirigieron la reforma para desarticular el sistema institucional  de la dictadura franquista, y sentaron las bases de una democracia  homologable a la del resto de países occidentales.
 Todavía en época franquista fue  Director General de Radio Televisión Española, y fue nombrado Ministro  secretario general del Movimiento por el primer Gobierno que formó  Carlos Arias Navarro tras la muerte de Franco.
 Natural de Cebrero, Ávila, Adolfo  Suárez nació en 1932. Se licenció en Derecho por la Universidad de  Salamanca. Siempre se dijo que como estudiante fue más bien díscolo y  poco brillante. Pero de él pronto se destacó *un talento innato para las relaciones públicas y una fuerte ambición política*.  Su padrino político fue Fernando Herrero Tejedor, quién lo introdujo en  las estructuras políticas del franquismo. Fue nombrado procurador en  Cortes por la provincia de Ávila en 1967, y gobernador civil de Segovia  en 1968.
 Fueron los primeros puestos de  importancia en una meteórica carrera política que lo llevó con 43 años a  la presidencia del Gobierno. Rostro del aperturismo a la democracia,  Adolfo Suárez fue junto al Rey Don Juan Carlos y Torcuato Fernández  Miranda el artífice de una transición controlada a la democracia, que  tiene como gran exponente la Ley para la Reforma Política que liquidó el  franquismo desde dentro. Refrendado en las urnas por el pueblo español,  Suárez sacó adelante junto a las fuerzas democráticas una nueva  Constitución que diseñó la España de las Autonomías.
 Su voz se apaga, tras más de una  década luchando contra la enfermedad que le hizo olvidar un tiempo del  que fue protagonista incuestionable, y que llevó a España hacia la  modernidad.




Fuente ABC







El ya Vicepresidente Adolfo Suarez, acude en ayuda del ex-vicepresidente Gutierrez Mellado que es zarandeado por los hombres de Tejero, en los momentos mas tensos del golpe de estado del 23F de 1981 protagonizado por el Tcol. Tejero.

D.E.P.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2014)

Falleció el Primer Actor (Argentino) Alfredo Alcón


----------



## elgriego (Abr 11, 2014)

Otro grande que se fue,Que mas se puede decir ,que descanse en paz y que siempre sea recordado por su gran obra.

El Griego.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2014)

Murió Gabriel García Márquez, el autor de la mítica Cien años de soledad


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 17, 2014)

Paz en la tumba de este ilustre Colombiano.


----------



## tiago (Abr 17, 2014)

Si, salió hace un par de dias en las noticias. Comentaban que estaba bastante malito por causa de un avanzado cancer que padecía.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 17, 2014)

descance en paz, la humanidad ha perdido un gran hombre,


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 17, 2014)

Hoy se nos fue este cantante de la salsa, Cheo Feliciano, paz a sus restos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2014)

*Murió Gustavo Cerati*

​



A los 55 años, falleció el músico después de cuatro años en coma tras un accidente cerebrovascular

Tras cuatro años de permanecer en coma por un accidente cerebrovascular,Gustavo Cerati murió hoy, a los 55 años.

"Comunicamos que hoy en horas de la mañana falleció el paciente Gustavo Cerati como consecuencia de un paro respiratorio", fueron las palabras del médico Gustavo Barbalace de la Clínica ALCLA, donde estaba internado el músico.

Esta tarde, el director de la institución brindó una breve conferencia de prensa en la que aseveró que fue "entre las 9 y las 10 de la mañana" cuando se produjo el paro cardíaco que terminó con la vida de Cerati. "Lamentablemente, no pudimos revertirlo", apuntó con pesar.

En tanto, la familia de Gustavo informó que partir de las 21, en la legislatura porteña, se podrá ir a darle el último adiós.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 4, 2014)

Pucha que lo pario todavía estoy con el trago amargo en la garganta es realmente un dia gris, muchos famoso se fueron, pero este realmente me pega en el alma 

que Dios te tenga en la gloria *Cerati *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2014)

QEPD maestro!
Otro grande que se nos va.. LPM!!!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 5, 2014)

Paz en su tumba!!!!


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 5, 2014)

Desde ya, que en paz descanse.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2014)

cambio su guitarra por el arpa ,
descansa en paz cerati


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2014)

Falleció El “Ancho” Rubén Peucelle , era parte del Staff de Titanes en el Ring


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 8, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Falleció El “Ancho” Rubén Peucelle , era parte del Staff de Titanes en el Ring
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQpY2K8LMKZhgcvEk8sYXebKfqORRI-1-9MejTarXmIZWVf-x3Ymw



La pucha... con Cerati se me va una parte de la pubertad y con el ancho Peucelle un tesoro de la infancia... se me vino a la cabeza que lo veía entusiasmado con mis hermanos y hasta mi abuela cuando venía tenía su luchador favorito y le decía de todo a "los malos".
Gritando bieeeeeeeeeennnnnnn cuando lo zamarreaban a Don Pacifico en Lucha Fuerte...






Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu William Bú!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2014)

Otro menos

*Murió Rafael "El Pato" Carret*

El actor, compositor y conductor tenía 90 años. Su hijo Lisandro confirmó a Teleshow que padecía una neumonía de la cual no se pudo recuperar





http://www.infobae.com/2014/09/09/1593612-murio-rafael-el-pato-carret


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 9, 2014)

fue un grande, todavia me acuerdo de los "4 grandes del buen humor"...


----------



## J2C (Sep 9, 2014)

5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2014)

murió a los 92 años china zorrilla 
gran  actriz, comediante rioplatense ,
una gran perdida para el teatro y el cine






http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Zorrilla


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 17, 2014)

Que en paz descanse


----------



## pppppo (Sep 17, 2014)

Hay don Rey J. hoy escuchaba la radio y realmente esperaba que no estuviera aquí, eso se me paso por la cabeza hoy.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2014)

*Se nos fue "El Chavo del 8"*






​


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 28, 2014)

fue y sigue siendo un icono para los niños, y no tan niños...
un grande
que descanse en paz


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 28, 2014)

*Dios te tenga en la Gloria  Roberto Gómez Bolaños y descansa en la gloria*

y gracias muchas gracias por toda la alegría


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2014)

Gracias *Chavo* por la diversión que nos diste cuando éramos niños!!!
QEPD...


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 28, 2014)

Falleció el pequeño gigante humorístico, Chespirito, paz a sus restos...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 28, 2014)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hace poco que me entero, dado que no había encendido la computadora en todo el día, y si, es una macana, aunque era sabido, ya que de por sí estaba hace tiempo muy deteriorado de salud, y... como ocurrio con Ramón Valdez y Angelines Fernández, aunque en cierta menor medida, ya que llego a dejarlo, el cigarrillo le paso factura (algo a tener muy en cuenta sobre ese habito). Pero bueno.
Que en páz descanse, desde ya.


----------



## tiago (Nov 29, 2014)

Aquí en España, tuvo un espacio en TV. que discurria en un patio de vecinos con personajes muy variopintos, si no recuerdo mal.
Ganó varios premios televisivos.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2014)

un emparedado de jamón y queso para el chavo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola a todos , sin dudas algun es una lastima irreparable la pierda de Don  Roberto Gómez Bolaños ,  mas conocido aca en Brasil como "Chaves" y su segundo personagen : "Lo Chapulin Colorado" con su celebre aclaraciónes : "Non contaban con mi astucia" o "sigame os bons" o "suspeche desde lo principio ". 
Un ejelente  humorista que con su brillante trabajo  alegro por muchas decadas y aun alegra los niños y tanbien los mas viejos con su humor sadio ,  inocente , sensillo y sin nunca apelar a maldade algun (humor nero).
Que Dios lo tenga en bueno lugar y descanse merecido en paz por toda eternidad , a nosotros tenemos la saudades .
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 29, 2014)

El hombre abejorro de los Simpsons es una especie de satira del tipo programa que hacia Roberto Goméz Boñalos, y un detalle, es que muchos se pensaban que el chavo justamente vivía en un barril, mientras que en realidad es un lugar de paso, ya que como indica el nombre, vive en la casa nº8.
Bueno, Chespirito vivira en nuestra memoria


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Nov 29, 2014)

Ahora tristemente va a empezar el verdadero novelon entre doña florinda y los chavos de don Roberto por su herencia. Paz en su tumba.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2014)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Ahora tristemente va a empezar el verdadero novelon entre doña florinda y los chavos de don Roberto por su herencia. Paz en su tumba.



Desafortunadamente esa peleia existe ya algun tenpo entre alguns conponentes (menbros de lo grupo) por los redechos autorales de su personagens.
Aca en Brasil lo canal 4 de TV , SBT (Sistema Brasileiro de Televisão) retransmite a 3 decadas la serie "Chaves" y hoy por todo lo dia estas noticiando la triste noticia de tu falecimento.  
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 29, 2014)

> y un detalle, es que muchos se pensaban que el chavo justamente vivía en un barril, mientras que en realidad es un lugar de paso, ya que como indica el nombre, vive en la casa nº8.



bueno en realidad era el chavo del 8, porque se transmitia en el canal 8 segun se. 

y comparto la idea de que lo mas lamentable es que despues y ahora comienzan las batallas legales y de mercadotecnia de lo buitres que se aprovechan de ese lamentable suceso.

de cualquier manera que descanse en paz el chavo...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 29, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> bueno en realidad era el chavo del 8, porque se transmitia en el canal 8 segun se.
> 
> y comparto la idea de que lo mas lamentable es que despues y ahora comienzan las batallas legales y de mercadotecnia de lo buitres que se aprovechan de ese lamentable suceso.
> 
> de cualquier manera que descanse en paz el chavo...



Muy cierto, siempre suele suceder cuando alguien tan conocido fallece, en definitiva, se hace leña del árbol caído, entre otras cosas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2014)

Solo un dato interesante , cuando se disolvió el grupo , cada miembro siguió con su personaje y los consabidos juicios por derecho de autor de cada personaje , menos Rondamón ; Rondamón hizo presentaciones personales sin que Bolaños le iniciara juicio ni se enojara.

Posibilidad número uno , tenían muy buena onda entre ellos ; posibilidad número dos , Rondamón no era un personaje , era así en su vida privada , o sea que usaba el mismo estilo de pantalon , de remera y de gorra en su vida diaria. Digamos que él podía llegar al estudio y grabar sin cambiarse  . Además que no impostaba la voz sino que empleaba la propia. Aún su nombre no era un personaje : *Ramón* Valdés Castillo

QEPD todos ellos


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo un dato interesante , cuando se disolvió el grupo , cada miembro siguió con su personaje y los consabidos juicios por derecho de autor de cada personaje , menos Rondamón ; Rondamón hizo presentaciones personales sin que Bolaños le iniciara juicio ni se enojara.
> 
> Posibilidad número uno , tenían muy buena onda entre ellos ; posibilidad número dos , Rondamón no era un personaje , era así en su vida privada , o sea que usaba el mismo estilo de pantalon , de remera y de gorra en su vida diaria. Digamos que él podía llegar al estudio y grabar sin cambiarse  . Además que no impostaba la voz sino que empleaba la propia. Aún su nombre no era un personaje : *Ramón* Valdés Castillo
> 
> QEPD todos ellos



La verdad es que eso no lo sabía, yo había leído, justamente en wiki sobre Valdés Castillo:

Polémica salida de Ramón Valdés

A pesar de la fama y el reconocimiento, en 1979 renunció a los dos programas de Chespirito. Algunos rumores indican que esto fue producto de desacuerdos surgidos debido al salario, mientras otros afirman que las diferencias personales entre sus compañeros de trabajo se hacían cada vez más fuertes y eventualmente conllevaron a una separación definitiva. En una entrevista, Esteban Valdés, hijo del actor, declaró que la salida de su padre se debió a que Florinda Meza ― pareja de Gómez Bolaños ― quería tener el control absoluto sobre el programa. Esta situación habría causado incomodidad a Valdés, que prefería recibir órdenes únicamente de Gómez Bolaños, a quien le debía su fama.2 Su dimisión siguió a la de Carlos Villagrán, ocurrida a fines de 1978. Valdés solo llegó a filmar 12 episodios del Chavo del Ocho y 10 del Chapulín Colorado en la temporada de 1979 (alrededor de tres meses), para luego dedicarse a otros proyectos personales.
Dos años después, en 1981, Valdés regresó durante un año con Gómez Bolaños, actuando en el programa Chespirito. Valdés volvería interpretar a don Ramón en El Chavo, y a antiguos y nuevos personajes en diferentes sketches, excepto el de "Peterete", pues el nuevo compañero del Chómpiras en "Los Caquitos" sería el "Botija", interpretado por Édgar Vivar. Permanecería desde inicios de la temporada de ese año hasta 1982.
En 1982, alejado definitivamente de Chespirito, acompañó a Villagrán en su proyecto propio en Venezuela. La comedia Federrico se realizaría allí, producida y transmitida por RCTV; Valdés actuaría como "don Moncho". Debido a la baja audiencia, solo participó en la primera temporada del programa, y retornó nuevamente a México.
En 1987 regresó a la televisión con su ex-compañero de programa Carlos Villagrán en ¡Ah, qué Kiko!. Su salud deteriorada no le permitía seguir actuando así que dejó el programa.

También leí y de hecho algo ví, dado que no llego a tener la fama de su hermano Germán Valdés, ya que pese a haber actuado en muchas películas de la epoca dorada del cine mexicano, eso no le valio mucho laboralmente.

Y bueno, con Chespirito, ya se nos fueron 4 actores de esos programas de su creación.
Contando a Raúl "Chato" Padilla (Jaimito el cartero), Ramón Valdés (Don Ramón), Angelines Fernández (la bruja del 71)

Coincido también, QEPD todos ellos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2014)

> En una entrevista, Esteban Valdés, hijo del actor, declaró que la salida de su padre se debió a que Florinda Meza ― pareja de Gómez Bolaños ― quería tener el control absoluto sobre el programa. Esta situación habría causado incomodidad a Valdés, que prefería recibir órdenes únicamente de Gómez Bolaños, a quien le debía su fama


 
En (creo que fué su última visita a la Argentina) un reportaje *que yo vi* , le preguntaban a Bolaños y respondía ella  , lo tapaba . . . terminé cambiando de canal


----------



## papirrin (Nov 29, 2014)

Me llego esto por el face ...  esto si no lo sabia...






la musica es de beethoven


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 30, 2014)

QEPD. Fue el mentor de una niñez inocente, donde los valores principales no eran el dinero ni la posición.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nada más y menos que después de 43 años de su aparición en la tele, "El Chavo del 8" sigue más vigente que nunca. Ojalá que la niñez de hoy crezca divirtiéndose con sus inocentes travesuras. Es necesario un retorno a esa preciada inocencia para el bien de los chicos, que son actualmente invadidos con una dudosa sociabilización virtual.

Gracias Chavito por hacer felíz e inolvidable mi niñez!!!

Pi pi pi pi piiii....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2014)

*Falleció Virna Lisi, belleza del cine italiano*

La musa rubia nació en la ciudad de Ancona en 1936, participó decena de filmes en su país de nacimiento y también en Hollywood y Francia, donde fue galardonada como mejor intérprete durante el Festival de Cannes de 1994, por su interpretación de Catalina de Médici en el filme "La reina Margot" de Patrice Chéreau, rol por el cual también recibió el premio César.

 Lisi fue una de las seductoras de la pantalla grande de Italia en la década del '60, junto a las actrices Gina Lollobrigida, Sofía Loren, Silvana Mangano y Claudia Cardinale, capaz de despertar pasiones en el público y hasta el cantante Luca Prodan, le dedicó unn acanción llamada "TV Caliente" que se encuentra en el segundo en el segundo disco de la banda local Sumo.

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2014)

​


----------



## elgriego (Dic 22, 2014)

Fallecio ayer a los 81 años,El Gran Maestro Horacio Ferrer,Sus restos ya descansan en el Cementerio de la Chacarita, a la espera de la cremación que hará que sus cenizas puedan ser esparcidas en el Río de la Plata, ese territorio al que nutrió de renovadas palabras para acompañar a su música de raíz: el tango.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 22, 2014)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Falleció Virna Lisi, belleza del cine italiano*
> 
> La musa rubia nació en la ciudad de Ancona en 1936, participó decena de filmes en su país de nacimiento y también en Hollywood y Francia, donde fue galardonada como mejor intérprete durante el Festival de Cannes de 1994, por su interpretación de Catalina de Médici en el filme "La reina Margot" de Patrice Chéreau, rol por el cual también recibió el premio César.
> 
> ...


.

Hermossicima rubia , incluso  haora me has hecho recordar de Farrah Fawcett , http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farrah_Fawcett y Sharon Stone , http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharon_Stone
Que descansen en paz por toda eternidad.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2015)

*Muere Demis Roussos*

Nació el 15 de junio de 1946 en Alejandría, fue un cantante y músico griego. Murió el 25 de enero de 2015 en Atenas, a la edad de 68 años.


----------



## tiago (Ene 26, 2015)

El Maestro Demis Roussos impresionaba con el registro de su voz Alto desde el principio de la canción e increíble el tiempo que es capaz de mantenerlo según se desenlaza el tema. Afinado, Limpio ...Brillante.
Vangelis comezó su carrera junto a él.
Muy a la par con Al Bano, a mi modo de ver, aunque éste último no es capaz de cantar todo el tiempo al límite de lo posible.







Adios Demis Roussos, gracias por todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2015)

*A los 86 años Falleció René Lavand*

​
Estaba internado en una clínica de Tandil. Tahúr y dueño de una técnica imbatible con los naipes, había perdido un brazo a los 9 años. Recorrió el mundo exponiendo sus trucos, que mezclaba con relatos fantásticos.

El ilusionista René Lavand, considerado uno de los mejores del mundo en la cartomagia, falleció hoy a los 86 años en una clínica de la ciudad bonaerense de Tandil, adonde había ingresado el viernes.

Lavand, quien decía sentirse "amparado en la sutil mentira del arte" al realizar sus trucos, había nacido el 24 de septiembre de 1928 y murió en la madrugada de hoy en la Nueva Clínica Chacabuco.

El mago, quien pese a contar con una sola mano era un experto en el manejo de naipes y en realizar trucos de ilusión, había ingresado ayer en la clínica de Tandil, cuya municipalidad decretó tres días de duelo por el deceso de su embajador cultural.

Su muerte se produjo en las primeras horas de hoy en el complejo médico, reportaron fuentes allegadas al artista, quienes dijeron desconocer si iban a ser velados los restos del ilusionista.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2015)

*Falleció "El pechito argentino"*




*Murió Jorge Sassi *

El destacado actor, que se encontraba internado desde el año pasado en un neuropsiquiátrico por una depresión, falleció a los 65 años. 

El mundo del espectáculo amaneció de luto luego de enterarse la triste noticia sobre el fallecimiento de Jorge Sassi. El destacado actor se encontraba internado desde fines del año pasado por un cuadro de depresión

El artista había iniciado su carrera a fines de los años 1960 como extra en el film “Humo de marihuana”, de Lucas Demare. En los años 1970 participó en varias películas interpretando personajes menores y en 1979 realiza su primera intervenció en televisión en “Novia de vacaciones”. En la década del 80 participó en escenas de violencia en policiales como “El desquite”, “En retirada” y “La búsqueda”.

Participó en 30 películas, entre ellas “Gente en Buenos Aires”, “La Madre María”, “La Mary”, “Gran Valor en la Facultad de Medicina”, “Rompecorazones”, la cual protagonizó, entre otras.

También participó en varios ciclos televisivos como “Amo y señor”, con Arnaldo André, “El infiel”, “El lobo”, “Los herederos del poder”, La banda del Golden Rocket, “Verano del 98″, “Salvajes”, “Sos mi vida”, “Valientes” y participó junto a Tato Bores en “Tato en busca de la vereda del sol” y “Tato, la leyenda continúa” a principios de los 90′ y en teatro en obras como “Adriano VII”, en el Teatro Municipal General San Martín, “El gran show del cabaret Bijou”, “Risas en el piso 23″, en el Teatro Lorange”, “Kvetch”, “Eiciú”, “Sarasasassi”, “Sobre el daño que hace el tabaco” y “Luz de gas”, con Dora Baret.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2015)

vine a mirar quien flypo / ficho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2015)

Leonard Nimoy,ncreible actor tanto com MR SPOCK, com su personaje en Misión Imposible 
Se dio el gusto hasta de aparecer en las penúltima pelicula Star Trek

A sus 83 años fallecio en New York el adios a un querido actor R.I.P
La dedicatoria del New York Times
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/a...of-star-trek-dies-at-83.html?smid=tw-bna&_r=0


----------



## tiago (Feb 27, 2015)

Eterno Leonard






Mis saludos.


----------



## crimson (Feb 27, 2015)

Linda època, donde el argumento y la imaginación estaban por encima de los efectos especiales.






Tor Dif smusma je
(Larga vida y prosperidad en Vulcano) C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2015)

*Adiós Spock!!!!






*


----------



## elgriego (Feb 27, 2015)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonard_Nimoy#mediaviewer/File:Leonard_Nimoy_by_Gage_Skidmore_2.jpg


crimson dijo:


> Linda època, donde el argumento y la imaginación estaban por encima de los efectos especiales.
> https://ibvn.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/497px-spock_performing_vulcan_salute.jpg
> 
> Tor Dif smusma je
> (Larga vida y prosperidad en Vulcano) C



_No sabia que hablanas Vulcano!!!_

*Sea este un sentido adios y gran reconocimiento a un Actor ,Que nos acompaño a traves de sus personajes en nuestra juventud,Ya sea dandole forma a ese cientifico logico,el cual comfrontaba con bones y luchaba por su condicion de medio humano en Star Trek,Su actuacion en,o su actuacion posterior en Mision Imposible,Su participacion como agente de Kaos en  el super agente 86,Sus series de Divulgacion cientifica,Su Participacion en Los Simpsons y en otras animaciones,su vos en transformers,The big bang theory,Su controvertido libro No soy Spock,Su aun mas controvertido Soy Spock,Y su Supuesto libro By futurama,Tambien soy Scotti*

Estimado leonard! A pesar de no haberte conocido ,disfrute mucho de tu compañia a traves de tu personaje el Sr Spock.
Que tengas una larga y prospera vida ,alla en las estrellas.

Y ya que estamos ,un poco de humor de parte del elenco original!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2015)

​
*Murió Gerardo Sofovich, el fanático de Boca que "amaba" a River*

El productor televisivo falleció, a los 77 años, a raíz de una hemorragia digestiva; su amor por el xeneize, su respeto por los millonarios y la anécdota que su hermano siempre le agradeció los 77 años, Gerardo Sofovich, productor y conductor televisivo, murió esta mañana por una hemorragia digestiva. Sus restos serán velados en la Legislatura porteña.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 10, 2015)

El cocreador de la exitosa serie de animación The Simpsons y filántropo, *Sam Simon*, ha fallecido este domingo a los 59 años víctima de cáncer que padecía desde 2013.


​

*Adios eterno creador, gracias por alegrar mi infancia con tu creación. *


----------



## tiago (Mar 11, 2015)

11 Aniversario de los atentados del *11 M* en Madrid.








...En recuerdo a sus víctimas.​


----------



## tiago (Mar 25, 2015)

En memoria de los 144 pasajeros del vuelo 4U9525 de Germanwings estrellado ayer.





Descansen en paz​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2015)

Agreguemos a sus 6 tripulantes 






Descansen en paz​


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 25, 2015)

Dios es fuerte cada vez que sucede algo como esto me pongo en los zapatos de sus familares por que yo viajo tambien bastante en avión!! Paz en sus tumbas!!!


----------



## tiago (Mar 25, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Agreguemos a sus 6 tripulantes
> 
> http://data5.blog.de/media/113/3170113_ca880a721c_m.jpg
> 
> Descansen en paz​



Imperdonable.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2015)

*Muere sorpresivamente la jefa de catástrofes del SAME*

​
Estela Morandi, jefa de catástrofes del Sistema de Atención Médica de Emergencias (*SAME*) de Buenos Aires, murió en su casa este lunes, a los sesenta años. “Una luchadora de la vida”, como la llamaron sus seres queridos y colegas, quienes la vieron enfrentar las mayores tragedias del país, como Cromañón, el atentado a la AMIA y la Embajada de Israel, la tragedia de Once y el accidente del avión de LAPA.
17 de Abril, 2015


El martes fue su entierro y las sirenas de las ambulancias del SAME sonaron en su honor. Una imagen (foto) circuló por las redes sociales donde se la ve en la tragedia de Once, actuando con todas sus fuerzas para salvar vidas.

“La despidieron como una heroína, como lo que ella era. Cortaron la calle Monasterio –sobre la que está la sede central del SAME, en Parque Patricios- y sonaron las sirenas diez minutos”, dijo su hija Paula, según publica Infojus. “Ella siempre dejó todo por lo que hizo, aunque no tuviera que hacerlo”, recordó.

Estela se recibió en la UBA de médica toco-ginecóloga y legista. Trabajó en hospitales públicos, en guardias y ambulancias, hasta que se inclinó por la emergentología y llegó al SAME.

“Era la no claudicación. Nunca. Era una persona a la que la definía la entrega total para todo”, dijo a Infojus Noticias Alberto Crescenti, director del SAME. “En un mundo donde todos miran cada vez más para otro lado cuando pasa algo, ella ayudaba sin mirar”, aseguró.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 19, 2015)

_Que en paz descanse y Dios la tenga en la gloria _


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2015)

*Murió la gran bailarina rusa Maya Plisetskaya*


​
La legendaria integrante del ballet Bolshoi y una de las figuras más importantes de la danza clásica de todos los tiempos falleció de un paro cardíaco en Alemania; deslumbró en el Teatro Colón en 1975 y 1976

MUNICH.- La legendaria bailarina rusa Maya Plisetskaya, integrante del ballet Bolshoi y una de las figuras más importantes de la danza clásica de todos los tiempos, falleció hoy a los 89 años de edad en la ciudad de Munich, Alemania, víctima de un paro cardíaco, según confirmó la agencia Tass.

La noticia fue difundida por el director general del Bolshoi, Vladimir Urin, a la cadena de televisión Rossiya-24. "Ella murió de un paro cardíaco. Los médicos lucharon para salvarla, pero no pudieron hacer nada", dijo Urin a la cadena de TV rusa, al tiempo que adelantó que los restos de Plisetskaya serían trasladados en las próximas horas a Moscú para ser inhumados.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2015)

lastima que nadie se aga eco de la la gran bailarina ,en fin por este emisferio hay poca cultura
PD:
el 9 del corriente es el dia de la victoria,feliz dia pueblo ruso


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2015)

*Lucille quedó viuda, fallece B.B. King a los 89 años*






Con una inmensa trayectoria que lo llevó a ser considerado el "Rey del Blues", el guitarrista, compositor y cantante B.B. King, falleció en la madrugada de hoy a los 89 años en su casa de Las Vegas a raíz de un cuadro de diabetes que padecía desde hace 20 años.

La descompensación que al final se convirtió en irreversible esta madrugada, se inició en octubre del año pasado cuando el músico tuvo que cancelar una gira y durante abril último lo llevó a ser hospitalizado por deshidratación.

El mítico artista, nacido en Mississippi el 16 de septiembre de 1925, tocaba unas guitarras Gibson a las que llamaba cariñosamente Lucille a partir de un incidente en un bar donde actuaba que fue causado por una mujer con ese nombre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2015)

Que lo tengan con muchas Lucilles


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2015)

Era el último de los *3 Reyes del Blues*

*Freddie King*

*Albert King*

*B. B. King*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2015)




----------



## elgriego (May 15, 2015)

*Aqui Lo Tenemos al Sr Malvern Gasperon, En su ultima participacion Cinematografica junto a otros monstruos,Algunos que al igual que el, se nos han ido de gira!!!*






*A Continuacion, Un Audio, En Donde BB y Lucille,Se Complementan Increiblemente. *


----------



## Ardogan (May 16, 2015)




----------



## el-rey-julien (May 18, 2015)

que pena y ya no nacen nuevos elementos en esa música
,la que pintaba lindo y se murió .la británica 
 Amy Winehouse






todavía queda Aretha Franklin


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2015)

*Investigarán como homicidio la muerte de BB King*





La revelación fue hecha por el cuerpo médico forense de Nevada (EEUU). Dos de las hijas del "rey del blues" dijeron que su padre pudo haber muerto por un "juego sucio"

El fallecimiento del célebre artista estadounidense BB King será investigado como homicidio, según informó este lunes el cuerpo médico forense en el estado de Nevada, ubicado en el oeste de los Estados Unidos.

El legendario músico falleció el 14 de mayo a los 89 años en Las Vegas (Nevada), donde residía después de muchos años de intensas giras que habían cesado hace apenas unos meses.

Dos de las hijas de King manifestaron su preocupación acerca de que la muerte de su padre podría estar vinculada con un "juego sucio", informaron medios de Las Vegas.

El cuerpo forense publicó en Twitter que realizará una autopsia, cuyo resultado estará en un mínimo de entre seis y ocho semanas.

Los medios locales anunciaron que el funeral, que se iba a realizar en Memphis, fue aplazado a la espera de los resultados.

Dueño de la famosa guitarra Lucille, King estaba internado desde finales de abril, y según se había informado, perdió su vida debido a una deshidratación derivada de una diabetes diagnosticada hace 30 años. Además, el músico sufría de hipertensión.

*Mas Info*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 11, 2015)

*! ! ! Murió Dracula y Saruman (El Mago Blanco) ¡ ¡ ¡*



​

*Murió Christopher Lee, intérprete de Drácula, Saruman y el Conde Dooku*

Lee, considerado una leyenda del cine, ingresó al nosocomio por problemas respiratorios y un problema cardíaco tres semanas atrás 

Además de su faceta actoral, Lee destacaba como cantante. Recibió en 2009 el título de Sir en reconocimiento a su carrera con más de 250 películas y producciones de televisión. Reuters. 

Logró primero la fama como estrella de la Hammer Producctions, una compañía cinematográfica inglesa fundada en 1934, célebre por la realización de una serie de films de terror gótico producidas entre 1955 y 1979

LONDRES, Inglaterra, 11 de junio.- Conocido mundialmente por la interpretación de personajes como Drácula, el Conde Dooku de Star Wars, y Saruman, de El Señor de Los Anillos, entre muchos otros, el actor londinense Christopher Lee murió este jueves a las 8.30 horas locales en el Chelsea and Westminster Hospital de esta capital, a los 93 años, según informó el diario británico The Telegraph.

Lee, considerado una leyenda del cine, ingresó al nosocomio por problemas respiratorios y un fallo cardíaco tres semanas atrás.

Además de su faceta actoral, Lee destacaba como cantante, y en 2014 publicó un mini álbum de heavy metal, "Metal Knigth", con su característica y grave voz.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

No sabía que cantaba.

Aquí él mismo explicando . . .


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 11, 2015)

Voz inconfundible!!!!


----------



## tiago (Jul 12, 2015)

Muere en su casa Javier Krahe.

El Cantautor muere de un ataque al corazón. Nos deja sus extraordinarias formas de hacer música  personales e inteligentes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 12, 2015)

*Muere Javier Krahe*
Aquellos que, se puede considerar ya tenemos una edad,crecimos escuchando la prosa cantada 
de cantautores como Javier Krahe, Sabina, Victor Manuel y otros tantos y vivimos los 
últimos coletazos de la dictadura...... y el depertar de la libre democracia y sus años "locos", con noticias como esta sentimos un poco de nostalgia y bastante pesar.
Mi deseo es que en algún lugar del paraiso se hallen reunidos todos aquellos genios, que nos hicieron 
la vida un poquito mas llevadera.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 21, 2015)

*Se Nos Fue Un Grande.!!!*

*Adios Neneco,te vamos a extrañar,sos irremplazable. Seguramente necesitabas alas para entretener a los que estan alla en las alturas,Te fuiste de gira Dani,Kalo taxidi ,Buen Viaje.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 21, 2015)

Si me desayune con esa noticia, que lo tiró se fue un grande ... lo bueno no dura siempre


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 21, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> *Se Nos Fue Un Grande.!!!*
> 
> *Adios Neneco,te vamos a extrañar,sos irremplazable. Seguramente necesitabas alas para entretener a los que estan alla en las alturas,Te fuiste de gira Dani,Kalo taxidi ,Buen Viaje.*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHCnxDFa9Nw



El paso del tiempo se siente más cuando se muere una persona que conociste y disfrutaste que con las velitas en los cumpleaños.

Que macanón, será este el final de Les Luthiers? 
Daniel era el más picarón del grupo, todos son ireemplazables, pero si Les Luthiers fuera un choripán Daniel sería el chimichurri. 

Dejo otro videito, se me vienen un montón a la cabeza, pero el primero fue este:






Pucha, lo único que hice en la mañana fue escuchar las noticias y ver videos  de Les Luthiers. Con alguna chica me ayudaron Les Luthiers ... gracias por todo Daniel!!!!


----------



## elgriego (Ago 21, 2015)

*Mas del Genio de Daniel.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 21, 2015)

hay miles y podríamos estar toda la tarde que sabemos que era un grande


----------



## tiago (Ago 21, 2015)

Grandes, *Les Luthiers

D.E.P.
*


----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2015)

Mi mas sincero pésame a aquellos que lloran la muerte de sus hijos, hermanos y demás familiares muertos en éste cobarde atentado.

*Mi mas enérgica repulsa a los cobardes animales* *que desatan su furia por la espalda de aquellos que no pueden defenderse y que no tienen nada que ver con las causas del enfermizo odio que manifiestan éstos sádicos.*

Atentado en París  13 - N

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 14, 2015)

*Se nos fue de gira otro grande.*

Buen Viaje Berugo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2015)

Sip , el Parkimson lo tenia mal


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2015)

*Murió Lemmy Kilmister, líder de Motörhead*







​
El nombre de Lemmy Kilmister fue, es y será una leyenda.
Fue una de las caras más representativas del heavy metal, aunque él prefería que le digan rock and roll. En 1975, el británico fundó la banda que le daría sentido a su vida, Motörhead.

Anoche, trascendió la triste noticia de su muerte: "a los 70 años había muerto Dios", así se decía en las redes sociales. La misma agrupación confirmó la información mediante un comunicado que publicó en Facebook.

"No hay forma fácil de decir esto... Nuestro poderoso y noble amigo Lemmy falleció hoy después de una corta lucha contra un extremadamente agresivo cáncer.
Se enteró de la enfermedad el 26 de diciembre, estando en su casa, sentado frente a su videojuego favorito del bar Rainbow que había llegado recientemente a su hogar, con su familia. No podemos expresar nuestro shock y tristeza, no hay palabras", decía.

Además invitaban a los fans a tomar tragos, compartir historias y celebrar la vida.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 29, 2015)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2015)

sin palabras                                                              .


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2015)

Fallece a los 42 años, el Padre del proyecto Debian, Ian Murdock

http://www.genbeta.com/actualidad/ian-murdock-padre-de-debian-linux-fallece-a-los-42-anos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

28 de diciembre el dia de los inocentes
no se la creyó nadie,se suicido según rumores



huoooo era verdad ,esta en el sitio oficial debian 
https://bits.debian.org/


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2016)

*Gran tristeza, murió Antonio Carrizo*



​Antonio Carrizo fue un gran revolucionario de la radio en la Argentina y un protagonista decisivo de algunos de los grandes cambios de la nuestra TV. Habrá que recordarlo también como un lector voraz, un extraordinario compañero de charlas y, sobre todo, como un cálido, entrañable, meticuloso y encendido divulgador de las manifestaciones culturales argentinas.

Fue el apasionado custodio oral de un espacio en el que convivían Jorge Luis Borges y Alberto Castillo, Paul Groussac y Juan Carlos Calabró, Vittorio Gassman y Ricardo Güiraldes, el folklore pampeano y el Siglo de Oro español, además del ajedrez, la popular de Boca Juniors, el tango y la pasión bibliófila. A todos ellos recurría, juntos o por separado, para traer al presente desde su admirable memoria una mezcla inigualable de vivencias, recuerdos personales, anécdotas, pinceladas y definiciones.

Llamó justamente Borges, el memorioso, a la obra de la que más se enorgulleció: un libro editado en 1979 por el Fondo de Cultura Económica en el que se compilaron las diez memorables conversaciones que mantuvo con el autor de El aleph en los estudios de Radio Rivadavia. Pero ese trabajo resultó una rareza: nunca quiso convertir en palabra escrita el resto de sus recuerdos y extraordinarias experiencias de vida. Siempre bajaba la cabeza en un gesto característico y se negaba con una risa tímida cada vez que alguien lo alentaba públicamente a escribir sus memorias. Por eso lamentablemente sólo se conservan en el papel un puñado de esas memorias en un bello libro de conversaciones con Any Ventura (Mi antepasado soy yo, publicado en 2008), además de los testimonios recogidos por Carlos Ulanovsky, uno de sus grandes admiradores, en Días de radio, Estamos en el aire y otros volúmenes dedicados a la historia de la radio y la TV en la Argentina.

Tony o El Flaco -como le decía siempre Ulanovsky- era inconfundible y único por donde se lo mirara. Coronaba su altísima figura de Quijote urbano siempre con alguna de las gorras o boinas que conformaban una colección casi interminable, seguramente tantas en cantidad como las primeras ediciones que primorosamente guardaba en la biblioteca de su luminoso departamento de la calle Barrientos, frente a la plaza Las Heras. Cuando alguien lo acompañaba mientras hacía a pie el trayecto entre su casa y la cercana sede de Radio Rivadavia ("Es lo más parecido a la vida. La cuadra de Arenales entre Larrea y Pueyrredón huele a radio y hasta los quioscos parecen estudios", dijo una vez) siempre detenía sus pasos para hacer algún comentario que consideraba importante. Y jamás descuidaba el hilo de la charla, aún cuando parecía distraerse respondiendo con gestos ampulosos los saludos al paso de transeúntes y automovilistas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2016)

Muere la cantante Natalie Cole a los 65 años

https://actualidad.rt.com/ultima_hora/195760-muere-cantante-natalie-cole


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2016)

Lo sentimos mucho Lispi ! 

De su firma :


RIP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 16/05/2010 - 31/12/2015


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2016)

*¡ Se nos fue el Duque blanco !*



​

*David Bowie*, la legendaria estrella del rock de 69 años, murió ayer en Nueva York, víctima del cáncer.
Así se anunciaba, hacia las 7.30 de esta mañana, en los perfiles oficiales del artista en Facebook y Twitter.
“David Bowie ha muerto en paz hoy rodeado de su familia, después de una valiente lucha de 18 meses contra el cáncer.
Mientras muchos de vosotros compartiréis la pérdida, pedimos respeto a la privacidad de la familia durante su tiempo de dolor”.

La noticia fue confirmada poco después, también en Twitter, por su hijo, el director de cine Duncan Jones.
“Lamento mucho y me entristece decir que es verdad”, ha escrito. El representante del artista ha confirmado también la noticia, según citan diversos medios británicos. El primer ministro británico, David Cameron, también ha lamentado la “enorme pérdida” de un “maestro de la reinvención”. “Crecí escuchando y viendo al genio del pop David Bowie”, ha escrito en Twitter.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2016)




----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 11, 2016)




----------



## pppppo (Ene 13, 2016)

Eso mesmo pense el otro dia, se nos fueron los dos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2016)

*Falleció el Profesor Severus Snape*


​
El actor Alan Rickman ha fallecido a los 69 años.
El mítico actor, a quien pudimos ver en las entregas de la saga Harry Potter interpretando al profesor Severus Snape, ha fallecido a los 69 años en Londres.  

Alan Rickman comenzó su carrera interpretativa a los 26 años, justos después de solicitar una plaza para estudiar en la Royal Academy of Dramatic Art en Londres, de la que actualmente era su vicepresidente desde 2003.  

El actor ha participado en películas como Jungla de cristal, Robin Hood, príncipe de los ladrones, Sentido y sensibilidad o Love Actually, aunque probablemente su papel más recordado es el de Severus Snape, el frío profesor de Harry Potter durante las ocho películas que componen la saga mágica.  

Su última película rodada ha sido Eye in the Sky, donde ha trabajado con Helen Mirren o Aaron Paul. Además, Alan también prestó su voz a uno de los personajes de Alice Through the Looking Glass, la nueva película de Disney que cuenta con las voces de Johnny Depp o Anne Hathaway.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 19, 2016)

Otro grande que se nos va.
Muere Glenn Frey a los 67 años. (Glenn Lewis Frey)
Detroit, 6 de noviembre de 1948-Nueva York, 18 de enero de 2016




​
Siempre lo recordaré por este vídeo "Hotel California" y la canción "The heat is on", entre otras.





En paz descanse.​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2016)

Otro mas que se nos va....
Que buena banda debe estar armando Dios...

Q.E.P.D.


----------



## tiago (Ene 26, 2016)

Adios Black.
Cuantos besos me ayudaste a robar...  



















Muere Black a los 53 años​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2016)

*Murió un mafioso memorable del film "El Padrino"*

​
El actor estadounidense Abe Vigoda, quien compuso a uno de los hombres de confianza de Vito Corleone en el filme (1972), de Francis Ford Coppola, falleció anoche a los 94 años en su hogar de Woodland Park, en Nueva Jersey.

El intérprete no sólo encarnó al sagaz matón Salvatore Tessio en la versión cinematográfica de la novela de Mario Puzo sino que compuso a un detective llamado Phil Fish en la serie de televisión "Barney Miller", popular en Estados Unidos durante la década del 70.

 Su rol en esa ficción televisiva ganó tanta popularidad que llegó a tener su propio envío llamado "Fish" y el intérprete se mantuvo activo en diversos productos ligados a la industria del espectáculo y hasta le puso voz al personaje de Tessio en los videojuegos de "El Padrino", en 2007.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2016)

Adiós a Amelia Bence, la actriz de los ojos más lindos del mundo
fallece a los 101 años 
8 de febrero de 2016







Muere Edgar Mitchell, el astronauta que creía en los extraterrestres y la telepatía tras pisar la Luna
el dia 06/02/2016


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2016)

*Murió Ray Tomlinson, el inventor del correo electrónico*





Ray Tomlinson, a quien se le atribuye la invención del correo electrónico, ha muerto a los 74 años.
El programador estadounidense tuvo la idea de enviar mensajes electrónicos de una red a otra en 1971.
Su creación incluía ya el innovador uso del arroba en las direcciones de correo, que ahora es estándar.

Tomlinson murió de un aparente ataque cardiaco el sábado 5 de marzo. Envió el primer correo electrónico de la historia mientras trabajaba en Boston como ingeniero para la compañía de investigación Bolt, Beranek y Newman.

La firma jugó un gran papel en desarrollar una versión temprana de Internet, conocida como Arpanet.
Sin embargo, Tomlinson dijo después que no podía recordar qué escribió en su primer mensaje y lo calificó como "completamente olvidable".

Su trabajo fue reconocido por sus colegas en 2012, cuando fue incluido en el Salón de la Fama de Internet.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2016)

*El fútbol está de luto murió El Mariscal Perfumo, una gloria del fútbol argentino*





Tenía 73 años. No pudo reponerse de las heridas que sufrió al caerse de una escalera esta madrugada.

El fútbol argentino llora la muerte de Roberto Perfumo, histórico exdefensor de Racing, River y la Selección.
El Mariscal murió este jueves por la tarde luego de haber sufrido en la noche del miércoles un accidente en un restaurant de Puerto Madero.
Perfumo se cayó por una escalera y se golpeó la cabeza lo que le produjo un fuerte traumatismo de cráneo.
Según trascendió, habría perdido el equilibrio por un aneurisma. 

Perfumo asistía todos los miércoles al restaurant Carletto junto a sus amigos luego de grabar el programa Hablemos de Fútbol, que se emite por ESPN. Anoche el Mariscal no había llegado a filmar su participación y se esperaba que lo hiciera este jueves.

Nacido en Sarandí el 3 de octubre de 1942, Perfumo se destacó como futbolista en sus pasos por Racing, River, Cruzeiro de Brasil y la Selección. Pero no la tuvo fácil. Antes de llegar a la inferiores millonarias, donde jugó hasta la quinta división, fue rechazado en Lanús y en Independiente.

En Núñez, luego de que le dijeran que se dedicara a otra cosa (era tornero), decidió irse a Racing y en la Academia forjó una carrera inolvidable. Allí hizo su debut en Primera y ganó el torneo local de 1966 y las copas Libertadores e Intercontinental de 1967, títulos muy recordados en Avellaneda.

Luego, en Brasil, conquistó tres campeonatos mineiros y una Copa de Minas Gerais. Más tarde, en su regreso al Millonario obtuvo otros tres títulos: los Metropolitanos 75 y 77 y el Nacional 75.

Su paso por el seleccionado argentino también es recordado, aunque no pudo alcanzar ningún título con la celeste y blanca. Sí pudo disputar los mundiales de Inglaterra 1966 y Alemania 1974. De ese último mundial recordó, en una entrevista con El Gráfico, que en el partido contra Holanda fue cuando peor la pasó dentro de una cancha de fútbol.

El Mariscal, considerado uno de los mejores defensores de la historia en Argentina, colgó los botines en 1978 y tres años más tarde tuvo su primera experiencia como DT en Sarmiento de Junín. Luego de un parate dirigió a su amado Racing y más tarde a Olimpia de Paraguay. Allí alcanzó su primera corona en el cargo: ganó el Torneo de la República de 1992. Su último club fue Gimnasia de La Plata, club con el que alcanzó la Copa Centenario en 1993.

Después de esa experiencia como entrenador, el exmarcador central llegó a la televisión como comentarista y como panelista. Desde hace años forma parte del staff fijo del Fútbol Para Todos y del programa Hablemos de Fútbol en ESPN. Además fue columnista del Diario Deportivo Olé.

FogoComentario: Algunos futbolistas trascienden al club al que pertenecen, este es uno de esos casos.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 16, 2016)

La verdad, ni me asomé al post, porque tenía ganas de hacer el comentario, pero como era un futbolista, pensé que tal vez estaría infligiendo reglas.

Celebro que reciba homenaje, alguien que ante todo, ha sido un hombre de bién, y que por donde haya ido, dejó una buena imagen no solo de el, sino de nosotros.


----------



## crimson (Mar 16, 2016)

¡Se nos fue el mago de las teclas! En los 70's era fundamental para probar equipos, discos como Brain Salad Surgery, Trilogy, Tarkus, el de "la paloma"... Amigo de Robert Moog, fue un adelantado en el tema sintetizadores. El Sonido de luto... ¡Hasta siempre *Keith Emerson*!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2016)

Emerson , Lake & Palmer


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 17, 2016)

crimson dijo:


> http://image.vanguardia.com.mx/site...iccity_mari-kawaguchi_15may10_i_300dpi-sm.jpg
> 
> ¡Se nos fue el mago de las teclas! En los 70's era fundamental para probar equipos, discos como Brain Salad Surgery, Trilogy, Tarkus, el de "la paloma"... Amigo de Robert Moog, fue un adelantado en el tema sintetizadores. El Sonido de luto... ¡Hasta siempre *Keith Emerson*!
> Saludos C



¿A quién no marco (en ese momento) algún tema de ELP?


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 24, 2016)

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiNltHxv9nLAhWBhpAKHR55CncQqQIIHDAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdeportes.elpais.com%2Fdeportes%2F2016%2F03%2F24%2Factualidad%2F1458823151_189579.html&usg=AFQjCNH3xYYe4H2unDAkf1u6x4k0W1LC4w


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2016)

*¡ Se nos fue "El Gato" !*

​
*Adiós al gran maestro argentino del saxofón Gato Barbieri*

Murió de neumonía en Nueva York, a los 83 años, el músico argentino Gato Barbieri, uno de los saxofonistas tenores más intensos del jazz contemporáneo y cuyo talento lo llevó a ser una figura emblemática del género. Con más de treinta discos editados y un Grammy por la música de la película “Último tango en París”, este artista logró un espacio propio a través de un estilo torrencial, de tono áspero e inspirado que lo convirtieron en un solista imbatible.

Leandro Barbieri nació en Rosario, el 28 de noviembre de 1932 y sus comienzos fueron con el clarinete, bajo la mirada de su hermano mayor Rubén, trompetista. Al cumplir los 18 años se mudó a Buenos Aires donde cambió el clarinete por el saxo alto y comenzó a tocar en orquestas de baile; su anhelo era ser músico de jazz y poco a poco se fue introduciendo en el mundo del bebop, por aquel tiempo la música de Charlie Parker ocupaba todo su tiempo. 

Barbieri a finales de la década del cincuenta era una figura conocida en los clubes de jazz y por su actitud silenciosa y escurridiza fue bautizado Gato. Tras su paso por la orquesta de Lalo Schifrin, Barbieri - que ya tocaba el saxo tenor - decidió nuevos rumbos y tras establecerse en Italia, se mudó a Nueva York, ciudad en la que residió hasta su muerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2016)

*El tango de luto: murió Mariano Mores*


​

El músico argentino, pianista, compositor y director de orquesta Mariano Mores, leyenda del tango, murió en las últimas horas a los 98 años, según anunció uno de sus nietos en su muro de la red social Facebook.

"Adiós ABUELO querido!!!! Te voy a extrañar mucho!! pero tu recuerdo y tu música estarán siempre en mi. Gracias por tu ejemplo de Vida. Q.E.P.D", escribió Gabriel Mores, también cantante, músico y compositor.

Mores, cuyo nombre real era Mariano Alberto Martínez, había nacido el 18 de febrero de 1918 en Buenos Aires.

Su nieta Mariana Fabbiani también lo recordó en las redes sociales. "Y yo q pensé que eras eterno... Mi súper hombre. Hubiera querido tenerte toda la vida conmigo", escribió la conductora.


----------



## pppppo (Abr 14, 2016)

Un poco fuera de tema, me emociono la forma de recordarlo de Mariana, como si no hubieran cuentas pendientes que no es poca cosa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 14, 2016)

¿quien le debía quien ?


----------



## pppppo (Abr 14, 2016)

Nadie a nadie supongo es la idea, como familia y eso da paz según entiendo por lo que he pasado hasta ahora.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 14, 2016)

pppppo dijo:


> Nadie a nadie supongo es la idea, como familia y eso da paz según entiendo por lo que he pasado hasta ahora.


 
si no fuera la nieta ,la señorita quizas no estaria en tv,,supuse que era eso lo que le debia,al abuelito


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2016)

*Terminó "La lluvia púrpura", falleció Prince*




​
Murió Prince. El músico falleció hoy a los 57 años, según confirmó su publicista. Inicialmente, la CNN dijo que la policía está investigando una muerte en la casa de Prince, en Carver County (Minnesota), pero que no podían confirmar la identidad.  Paralelamente, TMZ confirmó de múltiples fuentes la muerte del rockstar, quien sufría una enfermedad pulmonar. 

El músico Prince (57) había sido hospitalizado de urgencia en Illinois el fin de semana.  En los primeros momentos de la internación, y a falta de un parte médico oficial, corrían dos versiones muy diferentes. Según algunas fuentes, se debió a un complicado cuadro gripal. Otras, en cambio, eran más alarmantes y aseguraban que el prolífico rockero de Minneápolis se encontraba grave.

Prince, que había realizado un show en el teatro Fox de Atlanta hace una semana, viajaba en su avión particular en la madrugada del viernes; de pronto, debido a "una descompensación", hizo un aterrizaje de emergencia en el Aeropuerto Internacional de Quad City, en Moline, Illinois. Enseguida fue hospitalizado.

Había nacido como Prince Roger Nelson el 7 de junio de 1958 en el Monte Sinaí Hospital de Minneapolis, Minnesota. Su padre, John L. Nelson, integró un grupo de jazz llamado Prince Rogers Trio, en el que se ispiró para bauttizar a su hijo.

Talento precoz, a los 13 años le regalaron una guitarra eléctrica y enseguida demostró condiciones de autodidacta, tanto en las seis cuerdas como en en un piano hogareño. A los 17, el músico Pepe Willie lo introduce en sus primeras grabaciones en estudio, y será Warner quien le ofrece un contrato para desarrollar su talento.

Así, a mediados de los 80, el pop mainstream tenían dos referentes indiscutidos: Michael Jackson, que superaba récords de ventas con su "Thriller", y Madonna, que empezaba a despejar una duda: quién era esa chica..., la industria y los medios coincidían en proclamar a Prince como el gran artista de la escena musical.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2016)

*Falleció Cassius Clay/Muhammad Ali*




​
Mohamed Ali, leyenda del boxeo y del deporte mundial, falleció este viernes en un hospital de Phoenix, según confirmó un portavoz de la familia.Publicidad

Alí estaba internado desde el jueves por problemas respiratorios. Tenía 74 años.

Al triple campeón del mundo de los pesos pesados le diagnosticaron la enfermedad de Parkinson en 1984, cuatro años después de que abandonara el ring.
 "Soy el más rápido, el más rudo y el más lindo": las frases más célebres de Mohamed Alí

Cassius Clay nació en Louisville, en el estado de Kentucky, Estados Unidos. En 1964 se convirtió al Islam y se cambió de nombre el día después de lograr su primer título.

Mohamed Alí nació en Kentucky con el nombre de Cassius Clay, que luego se cambió. 

El que fuera tres veces campeón de los pesos pesados había sido hospitalizado por última vez en diciembre de 2014 a causa de una infección urinaria.


----------



## tiago (Jun 7, 2016)

Cambió su nombre cuando se convirtió al Islám.
Se negó a ir a la guerra de Vietnam porque decía que no iría a matar gente que no le había hecho nada. Ésta postura
le costó una suspensión por parte de un tribunal Norteamericano para seguir boxeando lo que le impidió aprovechar sus mejores años como púgil.

Cassius Clay comenzó su carrera de forma fortuíta, cuando era aún un niño le robaron la bicicleta, Cassius persiguió al ladrón y le dió alcance propinandole una buena paliza.
Fué detenido por un policía que presenció la escena. Casualmente se policía era también entrenador de púgiles y le dijo: Si quieres pelear bién, primero tendrás que aprender.

Se dedicó a labores humanitarias hasta prácticamente el final de su vida.

Genio y figura hasta el final.

D.E.P.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2016)

*Genio y figura "Hasta la sepultura"*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 7, 2016)

nadie le aviso,que todas las almas son blancas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2016)

Parece que a partir de análisis genéticos ,los primeros habitantes habrían sido negros y los blancos serían como una mutación o evolución de ellos.

Entonces Adan y Eva habrían sido negros   . . . incendio en el Vaticano !


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Ha partido Ruben Aguirre, más conocido por su personaje, el profesor Jirafales,y de esta manera partio otro del elenco que trabajo con Bolaños en diferentes programas.
QEPD


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2016)

QEPD querido Profe Girafales...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2016)

Ingeniero Agrónomo , luego Ejecutivo de Televisión y finalmente actor


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 17, 2016)

si yo me entere hoy...
no fallecio tambien la actriz Irma Roig ? era de la epoca de la Coca Sarli creo.....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 17, 2016)

Que en paz descanse. Tenía la misma edad de mi padre a la hora de partir. Gracias por los días de risa en mi niñez. Un arte tan difícil de conseguir hoy en día. 

Siempre vivías en mi memoria


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 27, 2016)

Y ahora le tocó a Bud Spencer... me hizo reír a carcajadas de pibe como nadie. Ya lo puse en videos para compartir o películas recomendadas o algo así, pero ahí va de vuelta:






Adiós querido Carlos Pedersoli.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 27, 2016)

QEPD. Bien dije antes por otra parte, que hete aquí que una de sus primeras películas junto a Terence Hill fue Me llaman Trinity, siendo un Spaguetti wester, y no una de golpes, a como suelen ser asociados


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 1, 2016)

buenas peliculas ,tiene muchisimas y todas buenas


----------



## tiago (Jul 15, 2016)

A las víctimas de Niza







​


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2016)

*A la victimas del intento de golpe de estado en Turquía*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2016)

http://www.minutouno.com/notas/1499...-hay-200-heridos-un-ataque-suicida-afganistan


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 3, 2016)

Dios te tenga en la groria *Carlos Mesa*. Gracias porque me crie con tu humor sano y por todas la sonrisa robada esas noche con la familia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2016)

*Par de "Genios"*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 3, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Par de "Genios"*
> 
> http://www.losandes.com.ar/files/image/2009/6/19/259286.jpg​



¡¡¡Mi benemérito Señor Director!!!

¡¡¡Qué lindos recuerdos completos de risas!!!

QEPD Juan Carlos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 27, 2016)

En memoria de las victimas del terremoto en Italia.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 29, 2016)

Ha partido el actor Gene wilder (el de la izquierda de la imagen), que participo en varias comedias, y al menos cuatro haciendo de duo con Richard Pryor -el cual ya hace un tiempo que partió- 
QEPD

Esta es una de sus películas más conocidas, y de hecho, una de las mejores de Mel Brooks






Y un ligero offtopic, al ser parodia, pues se disfruta mucho más si se vio primero el clásico Frankenstein con Boris Karloff haciendo del monstruo (y que pese a la lamentable confusión, en realidad Frankenstein es el cientifico, el monstruo nunca tuvo nombre ni en la película, ni en el relato original de Mary Shelley)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 29, 2016)

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/sucesos/2016/08/29/joven-17-anos-muere-chupeton/763391.html


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 29, 2016)

*Muere el cantante y compositor mexicano, Juan Gabriel. 

*
El cantante y compositor  *Alberto Aguilera Valadez*, conocido como  *Juan Gabriel*, falleció este domingo en Santa Mónica, California, a los 66 años de edad.*




*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2016)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2016)

*Muere el rey de Tailandia, Bhumibol Adulyadej, el monarca "Más longevo" del mundo*



​
Adulyadej había permanecido en el trono desde junio de 1946, y desde hace un año estaba ingresado en un hospital.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2016)

*Murió Pocho La Pantera*

*El popular cantante tenía 65 años y padecía cáncer de riñón.*




​
Después de pelear contra un cáncer de riñón, murió Pocho La Pantera, a los 65 años. El 21 de octubre había escrito su último Tuit: "Recuerden esto: ustedes me dieron todo gracias por el aguante". Estaba internado en el IMAD (Instituto Médico de Alta Complejidad). La noticia fue confirmada por la Asociación Argentina de Actores.

"Pocho" era en realidad Ernesto Gauna. Cantante de cumbia, tuvo su explosión en la década del '90. Su hit más recordado fue "El hijo de Cuca".

El año pasado, los médicos le habían detectado una mancha en el hígado y los estudios posteriores determinaron que tenía uno de sus riñones en malas condiciones. Pero no se rindió. Luego de varias sesiones de quimioterapia, se mostró  alegre en las redes sociales. Y prometió no bajar los brazos: "Este cáncer no tiene idea con quien se metió. Yo soy un hijo de Jesucristo. Mañana me dan el alta. Tiren buena onda", había escrito "Pocho" en noviembre de 2015.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2016)

Que cante en paz . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2016)

Grande Pocho!!!"
Gracias por la epoca de joda con tu musica!!!!
Descansa en paz...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2016)

*Murió Leonard Cohen (82)*



​
El mundo de la cultura llora la muerte del legendario músico, poeta y novelista canadiense. 

Como músico, Leonard Cohen ha desarrollado una carrera con una continua exploración de temas como la religión, la política, el aislamiento, las relaciones personales y la sexualidad, y ha sido definido por el crítico Bruce Eder como "uno de los cantantes y compositores más fascinantes y enigmáticos de finales de los '60".


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 22, 2016)

Falleció el exjuez de la Corte Suprema Carlos Fayt

Que pese a su avanzada edad, supo resistir los embates de remoción que sufrió en su última etapa como juez.

Ojalá que la permanencia en el puesto, ya no dependa del poder de turno, sino del mérito propio.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 25, 2016)

*Muere el constructor aeronáutico Iván Mikoyán, uno de los creadores de MiG-29*

El constructor aeronáutico ruso Iván Mikoyán, uno de los creadores del legendario caza soviético MiG-29, falleció hoy en Moscú a la edad de 89 años, informaron medios rusos.

Hijo del destacado político soviético Anastás Mikoyán -revolucionario y colaborador de Lenin y Stalin que se salvó de todas las purgas hasta jubilarse en tiempos de Brezznev-, Iván Mikoyán, nacido en 1927, dedicó toda su vida a la aeronáutica.

Tras completar sus estudios, se incorporó a la empresa aeronáutica MiG -fundada en 1939 por su tío Artiom Mikoyán y por Mijail Gurévich-, donde hizo carrera hasta convertirse en ingeniero jefe adjunto.

A comienzos de la década de los 70 del siglo pasado, Iván Mikoyán participó en el diseño del Mig-29, el caza soviético más conocido en todo el mundo y cuyas modificaciones más contemporáneas siguen en servicio en más de 25 países.

Su trabajo en el desarrollo de ese caza -la respuesta soviética a los estadounidenses F-15 y F-16- fue reconocido por dos Premios Estatales de la Unión Soviética, uno de los más altos honores con los se condecoraba en la URSS a personalidades del mundo del arte y la ciencia y que incluía una orden y una compensación monetaria.

El Mig-29, avión de guerra de cuarta generación y uno de los cazas más eficientes y seguros del mundo, es pilotado por una o dos personas.

fuente:
https://noticias.terra.es/mundo/eur...a7c9a4316b4864fcf5f8c9337694d773631zt1qk.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2016)

*Murió Fidel Castro*


​
El líder de la Revolución Cubana, Fidel Castro, murió anoche, a los 90 años, en La Habana. Lo informó su hermano Raúl, presidente de Cuba, en un mensaje televisado. Durante la madrugada y a primera hora de la mañana, mandatarios de todo el mundo expresaron sus condolencias y se refirieron al gran hacedor de la Revolución Cubana. En orden alfabético, qué dijeron los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 26, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Murió Fidel Castro*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 150612
> ​
> El líder de la Revolución Cubana, Fidel Castro, murió anoche, a los 90 años, en La Habana. Lo informó su hermano Raúl, presidente de Cuba, en un mensaje televisado. Durante la madrugada y a primera hora de la mañana, mandatarios de todo el mundo expresaron sus condolencias y se refirieron al gran hacedor de la Revolución Cubana. En orden alfabético, qué dijeron los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno.


Hola a todos , noticia esa de gran destaque en todos los jornais aca de Brasil por todo lo dia.
Lo noticiero televisivo de la Emisora de TV mas inportant aca de Brasil (TV Rede Globo) enpleyou casi todo su horario util hoy a la noche en una materia muy rica en detalles  de la trajectoria de Fidel desde 1959 cuando asumiu lo control de Cuba hasta los dias de hoy.
! Que el descanse  por toda la eternidad !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 30, 2016)

! A las victimas del  fatidico vuelo LMI 2933 que quitou lo time Chapecoense !.

Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2016)

*La Conmebol proclamó al Chapecoense campeón de la Copa Sudamericana 2016*
​
La Confederación Sudamericana de Fútbol (Conmebol) proclamó hoy al Club Chapecoense de Brasil campeón de la Copa Sudamericana 2016 y a Atlético Nacional de Medellín le otorgó el premio Centenario al Fair Play.

El anuncio lo realizó luego de la presión y el clamor popular tras la tragedia aérea que terminó con la vida de los jugadores, directivos y cuerpo técnico del club brasileño el pasado 28 de noviembre cuando viajaban en un avión de la compañía LAMIA hacia Medellín.


Para los familiares no soluciona nada, pero sirve de consuelo moral​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2016)

Hola a todos , como la causa de la trajedia fue "pane seca" o sea falta de conbustible en los motores,  para mi urmilde opinión eso caracteriza en un  Crime por total falta de responsabilidad en lo servicio realizado (Transporte fretado).
Lo piloto sin dudas algun deberia en lo premero contacto via radio con la torre de control aclarar que NO tenia mas conbustible disponible para volar y solicitar la prioridad maxima para su pouso ante outras aeronaves .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , como la causa de la trajedia fue "pane seca" o sea falta de conbustible en los motores,  para mi urmilde opinión eso caracteriza en un  Crime por total falta de responsabilidad en lo servicio realizado (Transporte fretado).
> Lo piloto sin dudas algun deberia en lo premero contacto via radio con la torre de control aclarar que NO tenia mas conbustible disponible para volar y solicitar la prioridad maxima para su pouso ante outras aeronaves .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Es la misma opinión por estos lados.

Si el piloto hubiera declarado la emergencia por falta de combustible, se le hubiera dado la prioridad inmediata para aterrizar, pero también significaba una causa penal y posible pérdida de licencia de vuelo.
El tipo arriesgó y perdió, lamentablemente lo que se perdió fueron vidas "Ajenas"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2016)

Amen 

Puede ser que haya oido en algún noticiero que el "dueño" de la empresa viajaba en ese avión ?


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 5, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Amen
> 
> Puede ser que haya oido en algún noticiero que el "dueño" de la empresa viajaba en ese avión ?



El dueño, piloteaba.

Por eso fué la tragedia...

Era más dueño, que piloto.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 5, 2016)

Y...parece ser otro de tantos casos que por imprudencia y desidia no se toman las medidas adecuadas y se termina en tragedia (que generalmente dicen cuando otro le pregunta por tal o cual falla y responden: no pasa nada ).
Cuestión que perfectamente se podría haber evitado.

Justamente como ocurrió en cromañon.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2016)

*Falleció Greg Lake*

​
El músico británico Greg Lake, que formara parte de bandas cruciales del rock de los 70 como King Crimson y Emerson, Lake & Palmer, ha fallecido a los 69 años de edad. La causa, según ha informado su manager, ha sido un cáncer contra el que llevaba un tiempo luchando.
Lake fue uno de los nombres capitales del rock sinfónico británico, amén de compositor de himnos como ‘Lucky Man’.

Greg Lake formó King Crimson con su amigo del instituto Robert Fripp, al que cedió el rol de guitarrista para adoptar el de bajista y cantante.
En ‘In the Court of the Crimson King’, el seminal debut del grupo que recientemente ha estado por gira en nuestro país, tuvo un activo papel como cantante, compositor y productor. Sin embargo, en 1970 Lake abandonaría el grupo para fundar el grupo Emerson, Lake & Palmer, una de las bandas cruciales de aquella década gracias a discos como su debut homónimo, ‘Tarkus’ o ‘Trilogy’ que influenciaron el sonido del rock de toda esa década.


----------



## tiago (Dic 8, 2016)

Aún conservo el single de Peter Gunn en directo.
D.E.P. Lake.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 8, 2016)

*Que tenga una Buena gira maestro.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2016)

*Murió George Michael*




​
El cantante y compositor británico murió este domingo a los 53 años en su residencia de Oxfordshire, sur de Londres. Según la revista Billboard, que cita al representante del cantante, Michael Lippman, la estrella pop murió de un ataque al corazón
El cantante George Michael, que lanzó su carrera con Wham! en la década de 1980 y más tarde continuó en solitario, "falleció tranquilamente en su residencia" de Inglaterra, informó su agente de prensa. Tenía 53 años.

"Con gran tristeza tengo que confirmar que nuestro querido hijo, hermano y amigo George falleció pacíficamente en su residencia durante el período navideño",  indicó el publicista de la estrella en un comunicado.


----------



## tiago (Dic 27, 2016)

Vaya año llevamos.

Salút.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 27, 2016)

*Carrie Fisher, la princesa Leia en 'Star Wars', muere a los 60 años*




​
Carrie Fisher, la emblemática princesa Leia en la saga "La guerra de las galaxias", falleció este martes después de sufrir un infarto la semana pasada. "Es con profunda tristeza que Billie Lourd confirma que su amada madre Carrie Fisher falleció a las 8h55 de esta mañana", 16h55 GMT, dice un comunicado que la familia envió a la revista 'People'.

"El mundo la amó y la extrañará profundamente. Nuestra familia le agradece sus pensamientos y oraciones", añadió.

La actriz interpretó a la princesa Leia en cuatro de las películas de la saga: Una nueva esperanza (1977), El imperio contraataca (1980), El retorno del Jedi (1983) y El despertar de la fuerza (2015). También hace un cameo en Rogue One, que se encuentra a finales de 2016 en las carteleras.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 27, 2016)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> *Carrie Fisher, la princesa Leia en 'Star Wars', muere a los 60 años*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 151838
> ...


 La verdad una gran perdida ., ese personaje marco la vida de muchos ., que por esos años alimentaban nuestra fantasia​ A pesar de que el la ultima pelicula (2016) solo aparece unos segundos y "terriblemente rejuvenecida" ., al contrario de la de 2015 ., que junto a Harrison Ford​ Aparecian con sus edades reales (sin maquillaje)​ Le deben un buen tributo ., merecidicimo ., porque siempre aparecio para continuar la saga ., no creyendoce una estella rutilante​ Creo que mas de una vez lo dijo ., que gracias a estas peliculas ., tubo un trabajo honesto y continuo ., y por eso estaba siempre agradecida​ QPD !!! y que la fuerza la acompañe ¡¡¡


----------



## elgriego (Dic 27, 2016)

A Emprendido Una nueva gira,quizas hacia otras dimensiones el cantante Γεώργιος Κυριάκος Παναγιώτου,Georgios Kyriacos Panayiotou,que como se puede denotar por su nombre, era hijo de Griegos nacido en Inglaterra, conocido artísticamente como George Michael.

Como olvidar de entre sus interpretaciones el que a mi entender es uno de lo mejores lentos de la historia, Murmullo Descuidado,y tantos otros exitos ,e incluso su Homenaje al lider de Queen,interpretando alguno de sus exitos.




Querido Georgios exitos en esta nueva gira.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2016)

Un brindis por los integrantes del coro ruso fallecidos en accidente de avión.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 27, 2016)

Pucha cuanta gente que se esta llevando este año. Brindo por ellos tambien,aqui interpretando una cancion muy cara a los sentimientos de los Griegos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2016)

*Murió Debbie Reynolds, la madre de Carrie Fisher*




​
Según informó la agencia AFP, la leyenda del cine Debbie Reynolds murió hoy, a los 84 años, un día después del fallecimiento de su hija Carrie Fisher. 

Reynolds, conocida por su papel en "Singin'In The Rain" (Cantando bajo la lluvia), fue hospitalizada de urgencia más temprano tras haber sufrido, según el portal TMZ, un accidente cerebrovascular.

El portal norteamericano "TMZ" informó que Debbie Reynolds, la estrella de Hollywood en los '50 y los '60, fue internada de urgencia un día después de la muerte de su hija, la también actriz Carrie Fisher.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 7, 2017)

Hoy 7 de enero, es el aniversario luctuoso de Nikola Tesla.
Para mi, el mejor y más grande científico de todos los tiempos. 





*Biografía*

*Los aportes e inventos más importantes de Nikola Tesla*
​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Hoy 7 de enero, es el aniversario luctuoso de Nikola Tesla.
> Para mi, el mejor y más grande científico de todos los tiempos.  . . . .



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/10-cosas-quizas-sabias-nikola-tesla-95365/

http://www.pbs.org/tesla/ll/index.html

Recopilación de patentes a nombre de Tesla

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/455237/


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2017)

*Murió Horacio Guarany, a los 91 años*


​

El popular cantante, dueño de una extensa trayectoria artística, falleció de un paro cardíaco en su ciudad, Luján

El reconocido cantante Horacio Guarany murió este viernes 13 de enero de un paro cardíaco, en Luján. En esa ciudad, donde residía desde hace un tiempo en una chacra (Plumas Verdes) muy cercana a la Basílica, también será velado.
La noticia de su fallecimiento fue confirmada en Twitter por su representante, Rubén López.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 13, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Murió Horacio Guarany, a los 91 años*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 152320​
> ...



*Que en paz descanse el cantante del pueblo y de los trabajadores,y que emprenda esta nueva gira ,llevando su vos justiciera por la via lactea.

Pd   ,,,,91 Años,casi 92 Y que la vivio la vivio......de eso no quedan dudas,,, al final tenia razon.:*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2017)

*Eraclio Catalín Rodríguez* (Horacio Guaraní) para la inauguración llenó el tanque de agua de su casa de vino, de manera que salía vino por las canillas y había prohibido "tirar de la cadena" 

http://www.diarioregistrado.com/esp...canillas-de-su-casa_a54a7656542b51e2eea012e87

http://www.diarioelnorte.com.ar/nota53303_%E2%80%9Csi-el-vino-viene%E2%80%A6%E2%80%9D--horacio-guarany-el-barco-que-uso--como-casa-tuvo-mecanico-nicoleno.html


----------



## pppppo (Feb 8, 2017)

Aniversario del Flaco. Cinco añitos, sino corresponde igual va.


----------



## pppppo (Mar 5, 2017)

https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&...0jK4b4&usg=AFQjCNGZi3nyapfuzAqiKCGmW4_1mOVxHA

sin palabras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2017)

29 años . . . 5 de Marzo de 1988


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2017)

*Muere Chuck Berry, leyenda y pionero del rock and roll*

​
*Charles Edward Anderson Berry, mejor conocido como el legendario Chuck Berry, falleció este sábado a los 90 años.*

Es considerado uno de los pioneros y forjadores, de la música Rock and Roll.
La policía de Misuri, estado natal y última residencia de Berry, informó que servicios de emergencia atendieron una llamada de urgencia, pero cuando llegaron al domicilio no pudieron reanimar al músico.
"Desafortunadamente, el hombre de 90 años no pudo ser revivido y fue declarado fallecido a las 1:26 pm", señaló el reporte.
Berry nació en 1926 en la ciudad de San Luis, Misuri, ciudad donde también pasó sus últimos años.
Trayectoria
El guitarrista, catalogado como uno de los mejores de todos los tiempos, tuvo sus momentos de mayor notoriedad en las décadas de los 50 y 60.
En sus casi siete décadas de carrera, Chuck Berry fue el autor de éxitos como "Johnny B. Goode", "Roll over Beethoven" y "Rock and Roll Music".
En 1984 recibió un Grammy en reconocimiento a su trayectoria y fue uno de los primeros músicos incluidos en el Salón de la Fama del Rock and Roll ubicado en Ohio, Estados Unidos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2017)

Amen por él                        !


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2017)

*Hoy se cumple un nuevo aniversario del paso a la inmortalidad del, según muchos, "Padre
de la democracia Argentina"
*

​
*Raúl Ricardo Alfonsín* nació en Chascomús, provincia de Buenos Aires, 12 de marzo de 1927 – fallece en Buenos Aires, 31 de marzo de 2009
Fue un abogado, político, estadista y promotor de los derechos humanos argentino.
Fue concejal, diputado provincial, diputado nacional, senador nacional y presidente de la Nación Argentina.
Se destacó como dirigente de la Unión Cívica Radical y de la Unión Cívica Radical del Pueblo. También se desempeñó como vicepresidente de la Internacional Socialista.
Algunos sectores lo reconocen como «el padre de la democracia moderna en Argentina».


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2017)

*Muere Roger Moore, el James Bond que sonreía y no quería disparar*

​
James Bond también es mortal. El actor británico Roger Moore ha fallecido hoy en Suiza a los 89 años, debido a un cáncer, según anunció su familia.
Es la primera muerte de un intérprete del agente 007. Moore, en concreto, fue Bond en siete películas de la saga.
Sustituyó a Sean Connery en el papel, que mantuvo entre 1973 y 1985, siendo el actor que más veces ha interpretado en filmes oficiales al personaje creado por Ian Fleming.
Antes, ya había alcanzado la fama mundial gracias a las series El Santo y Los persuasores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2017)

Una verdadera pena che  , me gustaba la serie "The Saint"

************************

Había visto y le había impresionado la película dónde el actor se presentaba :

- Bond , James Bond

Y entonces él había adoptado :

- Nolo , Ma Nolo


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2017)

y se nos fue Carlos Andrés Percivale


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ha fallecido Adam West, actor que interpreto al Batman de la onda art pop de los 60. QEPD

El protagonista de la serie de televisión falleció a los 88 años.

​
http://www.infobae.com/america/entr...o-adam-west-el-actor-que-interpreto-a-batman/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2017)

Uhhhhh.... Recuerdo que en las peleas aparecian carteles escritos con las onomatopeyas de los golpes!!!!
QEPD


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jun 19, 2017)

Muere trágicamente Mauro Penasa...para los que tuvieron la oportunidad de seguir varios hilos en el DIY Forum:

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/memoriam/309127-mauro-penasa-tragically-passed-away.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2017)

_Requiescat in pace_


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hace poco ha partido Geoge A Romero, que aunque no fue el primero en emplear zombies, si fue el director pionero del genero apocalipsis zombie. Con su opera prima de 1968, Night of the living dead. Película sumamente elogíada y pionera, que se le elogío por haber sido filmada en B&N, y el director respondio que debió más que nada a que habría sido mucho más caro a color (elección muy acertada, dado que hay una versión coloreada y pierde mucho). Dicho género fue, clararamente, superexplotado, pero... esa es otra historia

QEPD maestro







Escena de la película de 1968, donde en el remake de 1990 seria Candyman en su lugar
















CUANDO YA NO HAYA LUGAR EN EL INFIERNO, LOS MUERTOS CAMINARAN SOBRE LA TIERRA.

Frase dicha en Dawn of the Dead de 1978, secuela de la nombrada


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2017)

*Martin Landau muere a los 89 años*

​
El intérprete ganó el Oscar por 'Ed Wood', tras debutar en el cine en 'Con la muerte en los talones' y lograr la fama con la serie de televisión 'Misión: Imposible'

Martin Landau, uno de los actores estadounidenses de más larga carrera, falleció el sábado a los 89 años. El intérprete había sido hospitalizado en el Ronald Reagan UCLA Medical Center de Los Ángeles donde ha sufrido "complicaciones inesperadas" que le han causado la muerte, según su representante. Landau logró el Oscar en 1995 gracias a su interpretación de un decrépito Bela Lugosi en Ed Wood, de Tim Burton, el biopic de, posiblemente, el peor director de la historia. El honor le llegó 45 años después de haber debutado en el cine en Con la muerte en los talones, de Alfred Hitchcock, en la que encarnaba al mano derecha de James Mason, un asesino que perseguía a Cary Grant, y que alcanza su mejor cota de sadismo pisándole los dedos de la mano mientras el protagonista cuelga en el Monte Rushmore.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2017)

Ayer Miércoles a la madrugada y con 64 años falleció la conductora televisiva María Amuchástegui


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2017)

Que lastima, pobre chica...como se jodio la carrera con un flato.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2017)

¿que no era un mito eso de que se le escapo un gas en tv , si eran grabados no era en vivo el programa?



http://www.elintransigente.com/espe...ad-flatulencia-maria-amuchastegui-304355.html


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 20, 2017)

Ha partido Chester Bennington, cantante de Linkin Park, de manera similar a como fue Kurt Cobain de Nirvana QEPD


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 27, 2017)

Ha partido el director y animador Shoichi Masuo, quien trabajo en varios proyectos, uno de los más conocidos, Neón Genesis Evangelion, junto a Hideaki Anno.

QEPD


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 18, 2017)

Otra vez los extremistas de mente cerrada y fanática han perpetrado, con saña y extrema maldad, un acto terríblemente injustificado y sangriento. 
Otra vez, los que rechazan todo aquello que no sea *su verdad* han querido imponerla.
Otra vez en nombre de una religión hipócrita, reinventada (creo), racista, machista y en contra de los principios de cualquier otra religión que busca el bien y la superación de sus seguidores. 

Vaya mi repulsa para estos individuos, que sólo piensan en crear destrucción y desconcierto.

*
En recuerdo de las victimas del despreciable atentado del jueves, dia 17 de Agosto del 2017, en Barcelona.

*Mis condolencias a las familias y allegados implicados en el suceso.

Miguel.A.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2017)

Amen . . .  sin importar la religión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2017)

*Muere la leyenda de la comedia Jerry Lewis a los 91 años*

*El actor y director ha fallecido en su casa de Las Vegas por causas naturales y rodeado de su familia*




​
El mundo de la comedia perdió ayer a Jerry Lewis, una de sus grandes leyendas.
El protagonista de películas como El profesor chiflado, El rey de la comedia o El botones, falleció por causas naturales (siempre tuvo una salud delicada) en su casa de Las Vegas a los 91 años.
Todo en su persona era humor.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 21, 2017)

No ha habido nadie como él. Alguno intentó imitarle pero era inimitable.

Son muchas las horas de placer visual vividas en mi adolescencia, admirando las chifladuras de este maravilloso actor y humorista.
La escenas de la máquina de escribir y las manos sobresaliendo de las mantas con sus pies..............


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 25, 2017)

me acuerdo en una de sus películas que fue a reparar una antena de tv 
y arraso con las casas de la cuadras


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 7, 2017)

*Adiós al padre de la ‘Lógica Difusa’
*Lotfi A. Zadeh, el padre de la “lógica difusa” técnica que ha hecho  posible que las máquinas manejen conceptos imprecisos como lo hacen los  humanos, y realicen a partir de ellos cálculos y razonamientos más  eficientes y ajustados a la realidad.
Ha fallecido a los 97 años en  Berkeley (California). 
Esta tecnología, que ha dado lugar a más de  50.000 patentes, está actualmente presente en un sinfín de objetos y  situaciones de nuestro día a día: lavadoras, cámaras de video,  automóviles, trenes automáticos o plantas de tratamiento de residuos.


​


----------



## Iván Francisco (Sep 28, 2017)

Y el querido y afamado Hugh se despidió de las conejitas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2017)

*

Murió Tom Petty, tras sufrir un infarto masivo*




​
El músico estadounidense Tom Petty murió hoy, a los 66 años, tras sufrir un infarto masivo en su casa de Malibú, Los Angeles. Allí fue encontrado inconsciente el domingo a la noche y aunque fue trasladado de urgencia al UCLA Santa Mónica Hospital, llegó a la clínica con muerte cerebral. La noticia fue confirmada por TMZ, en horas de la madrugada, aunque previamente fue informado el deceso erróneamente por algunos medios.

Petty, quien se hizo famoso con su banda Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers a finales de los 70, tenía 66 años y acababa de terminar la gira por el 40 aniversario de la banda. El lunes pasado dio su último recital en el Hollywood Bowl, tras tres funciones agotadas.

En diciembre pasado, Petty había dicho que probablemente esa sería la última gira que haría. "Estamos todos en nuestros sesentas, tengo una nieta que me gustaría ver lo más que pueda. No quiero pasar toda mi vida de gira. Este tour me va a llevar lejos de casa por meses. Para una niña pequeña, eso es mucho tiempo", dijo a Rolling Stone.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Oct 3, 2017)

Que tristeza, había escuchado que tuvo un infarto solamente, adiós a un grande!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2017)

*Falleció Federico Luppi*

​
El actor de 81 años se encontraba internado en la Fundación Favaloro.
En abril había sido operado de un coágulo en la cabeza producto de un accidente doméstico al golpearse contra la mesa de luz.
Dueño de una extensa trayectoria, debutó en televisión en 1964 con El amor tiene cara de mujer y en cine un año más tarde, con Pajarito Gómez.

Con más de 80 películas en su haber, entre las más destacadas están Plata dulce, Cronos, Matar al abuelito, Caballos Salavajes, Sol de otoño, Bajo bandera, Martín (Hache) y Cara de queso, que lo convirtieron en uno de los actores más prestigiosos del cine nacional.

En el 2001 se radicó en España, donde vivió varios años y realizó El espinazo del diablo, El laberinto del Fauno  e Incautos, entre otras películas. También trabajó en México y Perú.

Su última aparición cinematográfica fue este año en Nieve Negra, el film protagonizado por Ricardo Darín, Leonardo Sbaraglia y Dolorez Fonzi  y dirigido por Martín Hodara.

Sus trabajos en la pantalla grande lo hicieron acreedor de seis premios Cóndor de Plata a Mejor Actor, por sus papeles en Martín (Hache), Sol de otoño, Un lugar en el mundo, Plata Dulce, Tiempo de revancha y El romance de Aniceto y la Francisca.

En televisión, participó de los ciclos Alta Comedia, Ficciones, Atreverse, Cien años de persdón, Trátamen bien, Condicionados  y En Terapia, entre otros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2017)

Nacido en Ramallo , de dónde es mi madrina (hoy 88 años)

Ella siempre me decía que eso de andar a caballo revolver en la cintura , era normal en él y su familia , o sea que según ella , cuando hacía eso en alguna película no estaba actuando , era su naturalidad . . .


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 20, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Falleció Federico Luppi*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 160839​
> El actor de 81 años se encontraba internado en la Fundación Favaloro.
> ...



Aún adeudo de ver esta, que tanto me han recomendado.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





QEPD


----------



## tiago (Oct 21, 2017)

Ayer pasaron un fragmento de una entrevista que le hicieron no hace mucho.
La entrevistadora le peguntó algo así como_ "¿Que nos puede comentar brevemente echando una mirada al pasado?"
_Luppi le contesta:
_"Hacerse viejo no aporta nada, me parece aburrido y cansado, solamente te afianza la certeza de que existe un final"

_Creo que es un comentario valiente.

Saludos.


----------



## peperc (Oct 28, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Martin Landau muere a los 89 años*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 158118​
> El intérprete ganó el Oscar por 'Ed Wood', tras debutar en el cine en 'Con la muerte en los talones' y lograr la fama con la serie de televisión 'Misión: Imposible'
> ...



Martin landau  COSMOS 1999 !!!!!!!!
me encantaba !!!!!

cada capitulo era una aventura.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ayer Miércoles a la madrugada y con 64 años falleció la conductora televisiva María Amuchástegui
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlefKjpKuOg



mas alla de el pedito:
como queda todo eso de el ejercicio ?? si se murio joven , no se de que murio, pero , si  no la atropello un auto, pues , pareceria que eso de la gimnasia no resulta.

PD. en el video publicado, al principio, yo la tenia vista asi : flaca y fea.
pero en la mitad de el video, se la ve bonita .



que coa, me tope con este tema y me quede mirando :
muere este
muere aquel.

cuando comienzan a morir en bandada "los conocidos " es  que pronto se acerca NUESTRA epoca.

ademas, no dejo de pensar que , identificamos a quienes mueren , por ser "famosos" , pero cuanta gente desconocida y valiosa muere , padres, hijos, madres, hermanos, gente de verdad noble.
*y cuanta NUEVA NACE !! ,* cuanta gente valiosa, que en el futuro sera valiosa nace y como aun no sabemos que haran , pues, no son mas que  "uno mas" .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 30, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> que coa, me tope con este tema y me quede mirando :
> muere este
> muere aquel.
> 
> ...



Sí, empiezan a "caer" a tu alrededor los cercanos a tu edad, se te remueve todo y empiezas a contar.

El año que nos dejó mi hermana recuerdo que empezaron a seguirla varios actores muy queridos por aquí, cantantes de los mejores, escritores,etc.. alguno incluso de sus preferidos. Por lo menos dentro de lo malo que es vivir un duelo, te consuela el pensar que aquellos que nos dejan estaran acompañados de un sinfín de personajes queridos e idolatrados alegrando su nueva vida.

Es ley de vida el encontrarse con la muerte, aunque nos cueste admitirlo y tratemos de negarlo y retrasarlo el mayor tiempo posible.
Mientras escribo nos dejan cientos de personas, conocidas, desconocidas, pobres o ricas y..... al mismo tiempo celebramos la llegada de cientos de diminutos seres, que el día de mañana al fin y al cabo serán parte de todos nosotros y moverán el mundo, aún siendo conocidos o siendo desconocidos.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2017)

*Murió María Martha Serra Lima*

​

Murió la cantante María Martha Serra Lima a los 72 años de edad. En los últimos tiempos se había sometido a dos operaciones complicadas en la espina dorsal.

La cantante, que en diciembre hubiera cumplido 73, se encontraba internada en Miami. Las intervenciones quirúrgicas que se realizó se debían a los fuertes dolores lumbares y de piernas que sentía.

Sin embargo, su muerte no estaría relacionada con las operaciones a las que se sometió, sino con un cáncer de páncreas que sufría.

"HPU International Production Llc. Comunica que su artista exclusiva, la Sra. María Martha Serra Lima, ha finalizado con las intervenciones quirúrgicas por su problema en la espina dorsal, que la mantenía con profundos dolores y exigencias para poder caminar.
Las cirugías se han producido, en dos sesiones, una el día 28 de septiembre y la otra el día 30″, rezaba el comunicado emitido por su agente de prensa emitido a principios de octubre.


----------



## tiago (Ene 15, 2018)

Se ha ido Dolores O'Riordan a los 46 años de edad.





​
Cantante de The Cranberries.

D.E.P.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2018)




----------



## Nepper (Ene 15, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Se ha ido Dolores O'Riordan a los 46 años de edad.
> 
> http://img2-ak.lst.fm/i/u/arO/73978462676941f1a160029e6179e12d​
> Cantante de The Cranberries.
> ...



Una lástima che, ....
Si bien conocía sus éxitos, hace unos pocos años me interesé un poco mas por la banda.
Leyendo entre muchas cosas, la banda dejó de tocar porque la cantante comenzó a tener pánico escénico.
Además algunos que otros vicios, como el cigarrillo, la llevó a tener una salud frágil durante las giras.

Los detalles son de lo que recuerdo haber leído, puede que mi información difiera de la realidad.
Sin duda, creo que tuvo una vida algo difícil con el espectáculo.

Atte.
Un apreciador mas de su arte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2018)

Parecería que fue suicidio y que ya antes lo había intentado 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?ei...j0i131k1j0i22i30k1j0i22i10i30k1.0.PJ8ijiGd4Sc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2018)

Falleció Ing. Francisco José Grasso (2/2/1922- 15/1/1018)

Ex Decano Ingeniería UBA
Ex Vice Decano UBA
Ex Jefe de Industrias 1 UBA
Ex Gerente Comercial Somisa
Ex Gerente Acindar

Responso hoy a las 11:30 en Cementerio de la Chacarita C.A.B.A


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 27, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Se ha ido Dolores O'Riordan a los 46 años de edad.
> 
> http://img2-ak.lst.fm/i/u/arO/73978462676941f1a160029e6179e12d​
> Cantante de The Cranberries.
> ...



Recién veo esto.

Era una muestra, de que puede hacerse algo bueno(para mí excelente), sin recurrir a gritos, o ritmos frenéticos.
y no significa que desapruebe el uso de estos recursos, solo que a veces, es necesario sosiego, del cual ahora, tendremos un poco menos.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Falleció Ing. Francisco José Grasso (2/2/1922- 15/1/1018)
> 
> Ex Decano Ingeniería UBA
> Ex Vice Decano UBA
> ...



Hace poco, en diciembre, murió uno de mis profesores de la materia electrónica de la universidad.

Estos tipos no salen en las noticias ni nada, pero son gente que realmente cambian al mundo.
Estas personas, además de grandes conocimientos transmiten honor y ética, cosas muy necesarias para promover proyectos que cambian al mundo.

No lo conocí dosme, pero estoy seguro, que era un grande 

Mis condolencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2018)

Gracias , si !

Tuve un compañero de la academia de Inglés (a los 9 años) que después me lo encontré en el sorteo de aula en 1er año de la secundaria . . . causalidades de la vida . . . con él hicimos toda la secundaria y luego parte inicial de la Facultad , ya que él era de Industrial y yo de Electrónica.

Así que yo me pasaba mas tiempo en su casa que en la mía propia , los padres de él : Miti (que falleció hace dos meses) y el Ingeniero Francisco José Grasso , Gari (abreviatura del apodo familiar Garibaldi, del cual desconozco el motivo) eran unos héroes que se soportaban a todos los amigos de sus tres hijos varones. Y en algún momento se convirtieron en mis "padrinos".

No me alcanzarían las palabras para describir su honestidad , criterio , consejos , cariño , comprensión , etc , etc , etc , de ambos , ni para agradecer tanto.

 Sin duda los voy a extrañar mucho y mas !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2018)

*Murió Débora Pérez Volpin, diputada porteña y periodista*




​
Débora Pérez Volpin murió hoy, a los 50 años, en el Sanatorio de la Trinidad, adonde ingresó por un dolor de estómago.

A la periodista y diputada porteña le realizaron una endoscopía, y las versiones indican que tuvo un paro cardíaco por complicaciones con la anestesia.

Volpin condujo durante 12 años Arriba Argentinos por la pantalla de El Trece, y renunció a la emisora a mitad de 2017 para postularse como candidata a diputada porteña por el frente Evolución de Martín Lousteau.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 6, 2018)

Q.E.P.D Débora, una lamentable perdida, excelente periodista y mejor persona


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2018)

A diferencia del hombre , en la mujer un dolor de estómago puede ser un inminente problema coronario-cardíaco, *el médico tiene que ser muy avezado y avispado* , ya que en general sus dolores de estómago son o nerviosos u hormonales (ovarios)

Q.E.P.D


----------



## tiago (Mar 4, 2018)

Muere Antonio Fraguas "Forges"
La madrugada del Jueves 22 de Febrero.









El que yo creo que fué de los mejores humoristas gráficos.

D.E.P.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2018)

Se apagó "El viento" falleció Pedro Anibal Mansilla histórico conductor de histórico programa musical "Modar en la noche"










Durante años fue fue un "bastión" de buena música


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2018)

*Muere Stephen Hawking, una de las mentes más brillantes del mundo*

*



*​
El físico británico Stephen Hawking, que falleció este miércoles a los 76 años, era el científico más popular del mundo desde Albert Einstein, un genio que desveló secretos del universo y luchó contra una terrible enfermedad.

Hawking disfrutaba de un estatus de estrella del rock, y su vida fue objeto de una película, "The Theory of Everything", que le valió el Oscar al actor que lo encarnaba, Eddie Redmayne.

Stephen Hawking, uno de los físicos e investigadores más importantes en la historia de la humanidad, falleció este martes a los 76 años de edad, informó la vocera de la familia, aunque no precisó las causas del deceso.

“Estamos profundamente tristes por la muerte de nuestro padre (…) Era un gran científico y un hombre extraordinario, cuyo trabajo y legado vivirá por muchos años”, señalaron sus hijos Lucy, Robert y Tim en un comunicado.​
Hawking pasó a la historia de la ciencia por haber explicado el origen del Universo sin la necesidad de un dios, pues el big bang habría sido la consecuencia inevitable de la leyes de la física.

El trabajo del científico fue clave para el estudio de los agujeros negros y la relatividad, así como de la idea del multiverso.

“Dado que existe una ley como la de la gravedad, el Universo pudo y se creó de la nada. La creación espontánea es la razón de que haya algo en lugar de nada, es la razón por la que existe el Universo, de que existamos. No es necesario invocar a Dios como el que encendió la mecha y creó el Universo”, señaló el físico en su libro ‘El gran diseño’.​
Hawking padecía esclerosis lateral amiotrófica desde los 21 años de edad, lo que progresivamente lo dejó sin movilidad en la mayor parte del cuerpo.

En aquel momento, los médicos calcularon que viviría dos o tres años más, sin embargo, el científico tuvo una prolífica carrera durante más de cinco décadas.

El físico, quien nació el 8 de enero de 1942 en Oxford, también se desempeñó como una de los divulgadores científicos más importantes.

Hawking se movía gracias a una silla de ruedas especial y se comunicaba con el mundo mediante un sofisticado sistema de codificación.

Un severo episodio de neumonía en 1985 provocó que Hawking tuviera que respirar a través de un tubo, obligándolo a comunicarse a través de un sintetizador electrónico de voz que le dio su distintivo tono robótico.​
Como uno de los sucesores de Isaac Newton como Profesor Lucasiano de Matemáticas en la Universidad de Cambridge, Hawking estuvo involucrado en la búsqueda del gran objetivo de la física — una “teoría unificada”.

Dicha teoría resolvería las contradicciones entre la Teoría General de la Relatividad de Einstein, que describe las leyes de gravedad que gobiernan el movimiento de los grandes objetos, como los planetas, y la Teoría de Mecánica Cuántica, que trata con el mundo de las partículas subatómicas.

Para Hawking, esa búsqueda fue casi como una misión religiosa — dijo que encontrar una “teoría del todo” le permitiría a la humanidad “conocer la mente de Dios”.

“Una teoría unificada completa y consistente es solo el primer paso: nuestra meta es un entendimiento total de los eventos a nuestro alrededor, y de nuestra propia existencia”, escribió en “Breve Historia del Tiempo”.​
Sin embargo, en sus últimos años insinuó que podría no existir una teoría unificada.

*Quince frases que definen una mente brillante:*

- “No le tengo miedo a la muerte, pero yo no tengo prisa en morir. Tengo tantas cosas que quiero hacer antes”.

- “Si los extraterrestres nos visitaran, ocurriría lo mismo que cuando Cristóbal Colón desembarcó en América y nada salió bien para los nativos americanos.

- “Me he dado cuenta que incluso las personas que dicen que todo está predestinado y que no podemos hacer nada para cambiar nuestro destino, siguen mirando a ambos lados antes de cruzar la calle”.

Hawking veía negro el futuro de la Tierra a largo plazo (Desiree Martin / AFP)
- “La inteligencia es la habilidad de adaptarse a los cambios”.

- “Los robots podrían llegar a tomar el control y se podrían rediseñar a sí mismos”.

- “La humanidad tiene un margen de mil años antes de autodestruirse a manos de sus avances científicos y tecnológicos”.

- “Para sobrevivir como especie, a la larga debemos viajar hacia las estrellas, y hoy nos comprometemos con el próximo gran avance del hombre en el cosmos”.

- “La próxima vez que hablen con alguien que niegue la existencia del cambio climático, díganle que haga un viaje a Venus. Yo me haré cargo de los gastos”.

Stephen Hawking recurría a menudo a Dios en sus discursos (Leon Neal / AFP)
- “Einstein se equivocaba cuando decía que ‘Dios no juega a los dados con el universo’. Considerando las hipótesis de los agujeros negros, Dios no solo juega a los dados con el universo: a veces los arroja donde no podemos verlos”.

- “La vida sería trágica si no fuera graciosa”.

- “El peor enemigo del conocimiento no es la ignorancia, es la ilusión del conocimiento”.

- “La raza humana necesita un desafío intelectual. Debe ser aburrido ser Dios y no tener nada que descubrir”.

A pesar de su enfermedad, Hawking nunca perdió su sentido del humor (Martin Bernetti / AFP)
- “Dado que existe una ley como la de la gravedad, el Universo pudo y se creó de la nada. La creación espontánea es la razón de que haya algo en lugar de nada, es la razón por la que existe el Universo, de que existamos. No es necesario invocar a Dios como el que encendió la mecha y creó el Universo”.

- “La voz que utilizo es la de un antiguo sintetizador hecho en 1986. Aún lo mantengo debido a que todavía no escucho alguna voz que me guste más y porque a estas alturas ya me identifico con ella”.

- “Solo somos una raza de primates en un planeta menor de una estrella ordinaria, pero podemos entender el universo”.


----------



## tiago (Mar 14, 2018)

Una pérdida que cambia el curso del progreso y el conocimiento de la humanidad.
Precisamente hace un par de días estaban pasando por TV la película basada en su vida, que siniestra coincidencia.

D.E.P.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 14, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> - “La raza humana necesita un desafío intelectual. Debe ser aburrido ser Dios y no tener nada que descubrir”.


Algo irónico. Decía no creer en Dios, pero se la paso el resto de su vida buscándolo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2018)

- “El peor enemigo del conocimiento no es la ignorancia, es la ilusión del conocimiento”.

Aplausos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2018)

*Falleció **el padre Luis Farinello*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2018)

*Murió el ex canciller Dante Caputo*
Tenía 74 años. Ocupó la Cancillería durante casi toda la presidencia de Raúl Alfonsín (1983-1989) y se destacó en el campo político, diplomático y académico nacional e internacional



​A los 74 años murió este miércoles 20 de junio el ex canciller argentino Dante Caputo.
Ocupó la Cancillería durante casi toda la presidencia de Raúl Alfonsín (1983-1989) y se destacó en el campo político, diplomático y académico nacional e internacional.
Con una gran capacidad negociadora, durante su gestión como canciller firmó el tratado de paz y amistad entre Argentina y Chile que dio fin al conflicto del Canal del Beagle. Antes de la firma del acuerdo, Caputo mantuvo un histórico debate televisivo con el senador peronista Vicente Saadi. Debatieron durante más de 2 horas‎ frente a una teleaudiencia que días después participaría del referendo por el SÍ o NO frente al acuerdo.

También promovió los acuerdo con Brasil y Uruguay, los que constituyeron las bases para conformar el bloque del Mercosur.
Licenciado en Ciencias Políticas y Relaciones Internacionales, Caputo además fue Diputado de la Nación durante dos períodos. Su fallecimiento tuvo repercusiones tanto de dirigentes del radicalismo como de otros partidos, quienes recordaron su legado. Uno de ellos fue Ricardo Alfonsín, hijo del ex presidente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2018)

*Murió la actriz María Concepción César*




​*María Concepción César,* una actriz de extensa y destacada trayectoria artística en radio, cine, televisión y teatro falleció este jueves en horas de la tarde, según informó* la Asociación Argentina de Actores. Tenía 91 años.* 
La artista se formó en el Conservatorio Nacional de Arte Escénico de Buenos Aires con *Antonio Cunill Cabanellas, Pablo Acciardi y Vicente Fatone* como maestros. Debutó en cine en 1945 en el film Pampa bárbara de Lucas Demare y Hugo Fregonese. Fue el comienzo de una reconocida serie de recordadas interpretaciones en decenas de títulos, entre ellos, El hijo de la calle, El crimen de Oribe, María Magdalena, La simuladora, Rosaura a las diez, Los chantas, La barra de la esquina, Las aventuras de Dios, entre otras. Fue dirigida por grandes referentes de nuestro cine como Leopoldo Torre Nilsson, Mario Soffici, Carlos Hugo Christensen, Julio Saraceni, José Martínez Suárez, Fernando Ayala y Eliseo Subiela. Realizó varias temporadas de radioteatro, siendo artista exclusiva de *Radio El Mundo y Radio Splendid.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2018)

*Murió Aretha Franklin, una diva de la música negra, **icono** del soul *​






​A los 76 años, este jueves murió Aretha Franklin, la emblemática cantante estadounidense denominada La Reina del Soul. Gwendolyn Quinn, su representante, confirmó la triste noticia.

A la artista, conocida por éxitos como _Respect _(1967) o_ I Say a Little Prayer _(1968), le habían diagnosticado cáncer en 2010. Su último show en solitario fue en Filadelfia, en agosto de 2017.

*Aretha Franklin nació el 25 de marzo de 1942 en Memphis, Tennessee*, y comenzó cantando junto con sus hermanas Carolyn y Erma en la iglesia de Detroit que fundó su padre, C. L. Franklin, durante los años ’50. De hecho,* sus primeras grabaciones fueron interpretando música gospel* en su adolescencia para el legendario sello _Checker_, de los hermanos Chess. Su álbum _The Gospel Sound de Aretha Franklin_ (1956) capta la electricidad de sus actuaciones a su inocente edad de 14.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2018)

*Adiós a un maestro del humor gráfico: murió Carlos Garaycochea*​




​A los 90 años, falleció este polifacético artista que transitó la escritura, las artes plásticas y la docencia. Muchos de sus colegas y discípulos lo recordaron en las redes sociales. En 2015 había sido declarado Ciudadano Ilustre
Querido y respetado por todos, Carlos Garaycochea dejó este mundo a los 90 años. Su carrera, extensa y diversa, lo llevó por diferentes caminos. Posiblemente todo haya pasado en la infancia pero la profesionalización comenzó cuando, año 1949, se graduó de la Escuela Nacional de Bellas Artes. Es por eso que su dibujo humorístico es tan sólido.
Publicó en revistas —El Gráfico, Atlántida, Billiken, Esto Es, TV Guía, Gente, Rico Tipo, Patoruzú, Humor, Semana Gráfica, La Revista, Satiricón, Qué— y en diarios —Crítica, El Mundo, La Nación, Crónica, El Cronista Comercial, Tiempo Argentino, Hoy y Democracia— y editó varios libros: algunos de ellos son_ Dónde vamos a parar, Los deportistas son una risa, Don Gregorio_, _Catalina o Cómo parecer culto_.
Tuvo su propia escuela de dibujo y durante seis años fue el presidente de la Asociación de Dibujantes Argentinos. También participó en radio y TV como guionista e intérprete y actuó en cine y teatro.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 11, 2018)

Ha muerto Siegfried Linkwitz

RIP Siegfried Linkwitz - diyAudio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2018)

Ups


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2018)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ha muerto Siegfried Linkwitz
> RIP Siegfried Linkwitz - diyAudio


Justo estaba dando una vuelta por DIYAudio y me encontré con esta noticia.
Que gran pena no haberla visto antes.
Se nos fué uno de los ingenieros y científicos mas grande que tuvo el audio, y paradójicamente, se fué cuando encontró lo que estaba buscando.
Creo que muchos lo vamos a extrañar aún sin conocerlo en persona, por que lo que aportó a esta rama de la electrónica no es fácil que se repita.
Chau Siegfried Linkwitz!! Gracias por lo que nos enseñaste!!!
QEPD.

Siegfried Linkwitz RIP


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2018)

*Murió el cantante francés Charles Aznavour*

*



*



El cantante francés Charles Aznavour murió en la madrugada del lunes en su casa de Alpilles, al sur de Francia. Tenía 94 años. Su nombre verdadero era Shahnourh Varinag Aznavourián Baghdassarian y había nacido en París de padres armenios en 1924. Entre otros, fue célebre por éxitos como "La bohemia" y "Venecia sin ti".
Más de 1.200 canciones en siete idiomas diferentes, presentaciones en 94 países y más de 100 millones de discos vendidos en todo el mundo fueron el resultado de su prolífica carrera artística. "Cantante de la variedad más importante del siglo XX" fue el título con el que se lo distinguió en 1988 a Aznavour. En aquel entonces fue la cadena _CNN_ y _The New York Times los _que lo galardonaron.
Pero además de cantante, Aznavour fue un fructífero actor. Fue protagonista o actor secundario en sesenta largometrajes. Muy discreto sobre su vida privada, el artista tuvo tres matrimonios, fruto de los cuales nacieron seis hijos, tres de ellos con su última esposa, Ulla Thorsell, con la que estuvo casado durante más de 50 años.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2018)

Mi madre amaba la voz de Aznavour

Que lo parió Mendieta...otro gran músico que se nos fué...allá arriba los deben estar disfrutando a todos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2018)

*Murió Stan Lee, el creador de célebres personajes de cómics como Spider-Man, Hulk y Iron Man*​*El escritor y guionista de Marvel falleció a los 95 años *

Stan Lee, el hombre que cocreó Marvel Comics, murió a los 95 años en el Centro Médico Cedars-Sinai, en Los Angeles. El escritor y guionista había sufrido varias enfermedades en el último año. "Mi padre amó a todos sus fans. Fue el hombre más decente y grande", dijo a_ TMZ_ Joan Celia Lee, su luego de conocerse la noticia.
Nacido en Nueva York e hijo de inmigrantes rumanos, comenzó a trabajar para Timely Comics, origen de Marvel, en 1939. Ya en la cima del éxito, solía aparecer en los eventos del género donde era reverenciado por sus seguidores.
Como escritor y editor, Lee fue clave para el ascenso de Marvel como titán del cómics en la década de 1960 cuando, en colaboración con artistas como Jack Kirby y Steve Ditko, creó superhéroes que cautivarían a generaciones de lectores jóvenes.

De hecho, presidió la compañía tras destacarse como autor de _Spiderman_, _Los cuatro fantásticos_, _El increíble Hulk_ y los_ X-Men_, entre otros populares personajes de historietas. Las adaptaciones al cine crearon una franquicia que se convirtió en la más taquillera de la historia: llegó a USD 23.000 millones.
Las exitosas adaptaciones cinematográficas de Marvel, en las que Lee siempre se reservaba un pequeño y humorístico cameo, habían llevado al artista de vuelta a los focos de los medios de comunicación.






​*Sus personajes*

*A*

Abner Jenkins
Abominación (personaje)
Adam Warlock
Alicia Masters
Alto Evolucionador
Amo de las Marionetas
Anfibión
Ángel (Personaje)
Annihilus (cómic)
Antorcha Humana
Ares (Marvel Comics)
Asombroso Androide
Atlas (cómic)
Attuma
Avispa (cómic)
Azulejo (cómic)
*B*

Balder (cómic)
Barón Mordo
Barón Strucker
Barón Zemo
Batroc el saltador
Bestia (personaje)
Betty Brant
Betty Ross
Bill Foster (cómic)
Blastaar
Blob (personaje)
Bolivar Trask
Boomerang (cómic)
Bruja Escarlata
Búho (Marvel Comics)
Buitre (personaje)
*C*

Caballero Negro
Caballero Negro (Nathan Garrett)
Caballero Negro (Sir Percy)
Camaleón (personaje)
Cañón Humano
Capitán Marvel (Marvel Comics)
Sharon Carter
Centinela (historieta)
Cerebro Viviente
Chacal (Marvel Comics)
Chapucero
Charles Xavier
Cíclope (Marvel Comics)
Circo del Crimen
Clea (cómic)
Coleccionista (cómic)
Conde Nefaria
Crystal (Marvel Comics)
*D*

Daily Bugle
Daredevil
Demoledor (Marvel Comics)
Diablo (cómic)
Dínamo Carmesí
Doctor Doom
Doctor Druid
Doctor Faustus (cómic)
Doctor Octopus
Doctor Strange
Dormammu
Dos Pistolas Kid
Duende Verde
Dum Dum Dugan
Durmiente (cómic)
*E*

Edwin Jarvis
Egghead
Ego el Planeta Viviente
Ejecutor (personaje)
El Anciano (cómic)
Electro (personaje)
Encantadora
Enclave (Marvel Comics)
Enforcers (cómics)
Eric Koenig
Escarabajo (Marvel Comics)
Escorpión (historieta)
Escorpión (Mac Gargan)
Espadachín (personaje)
Eternidad (personaje)
Extraño (personaje)
*F*

Fafnir (Marvel Comics)
Falcon (personaje)
Fancy Dan
Fandral
Fantasma Rojo
Fantasmas del Espacio
Farley Stillwell
Fin Fang Foom
Fixer
Flash Thompson
Franklin Richards
Franklin Storm
Frigga (Marvel Comics)
*G*

Galactus
Gárgola Gris
George Stacy
Glenn Talbot
Goom
Gorgon (Inhumano)
Gran Gambonnos
Grizzly (cómic)
Groot
Gwen Stacy
*H*

H.E.R.B.I.E.
Happy Hogan
Harry Osborn
Heimdall (cómic)
Heinrich Zemo
Hela (cómic)
Henry Pym
Hera (Marvel Comics)
Hércules (personaje)
Hermandad de Mutantes
Hippolyta (Marvel Comics)
Ho Yinsen
Hobgoblin (Ned Leeds)
Hogun
Hombre Absorbente
Hombre Cosa
Hombre Creciente
Hombre de Arena
Hombre de Titanio
Hombre Dragón (cómic)
Hombre Fuerte
Hombre Gigante (cómic)
Hombre Hormiga
Hombre Ígneo
Hombre Imposible
Hombre Maravilla
Hombre Molécula
Hombre Púrpura
Hombre Radioactivo (personaje)
Hombre Topo
Hulk
*I*

Iceman (personaje)
Immortus
Inhumanos (historieta)
Inteligencia Suprema
Iron Man
*J*

Jack Murdock
J. Jonah Jameson
Jane Foster
Jasper Sitwell
Jean Grey
John Jameson
Juggernaut (Marvel Comics)
*K*

Ka-Zar
Kaecilius
Kang el Conquistador
Karnak (cómic)
Karnilla
Kingpin
Klaw
Krang (Marvel Comics)
Kraven el Cazador
Kree
*L*

Lagarto (personaje)
Láser Viviente
Látigo Negro
Laufey (cómic)
Líder (personaje)
Liz Allan
Lobo Fenris (Marvel Comics)
Loki (Marvel Comics)
Los 4 Fantásticos
Los 4 Terribles
Los Vengadores
*M*

M.O.D.O.K.
Madame Máscara
Magneto (Personaje)
Mago (cómic)
Mandarín (personaje)
Mandíbulas (Marvel Comics)
Mar-Vell
Mary Jane Watson
Maximus (cómic)
Medusa (personaje)
Mefisto (personaje)
Melter (cómic)
Mendel Stromm
Mente Maestra
Merlín (Marvel Comics)
Merodeador (Marvel Comics)
Mimic (Marvel Comics)
Mister Hyde (cómic)
Monstruo de Frankenstein (Marvel Comics)
Montana (cómic)
Morgan le Fay (Marvel Comics)
Mujer Invisible
Mysterio
*N*

Foggy Nelson
Nick Fury
Night Nurse
*O*

Odín (historieta)
Ojo de Halcón
Ox (cómic)
*P*

Karen Page
Pantera Negra (Marvel Comics)
Peggy Carter


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2018)

Tenía mas personajes que años  . . .  Amen !


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 14, 2018)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2019)

*Murió Jaime Torres a los 80 años*

*



*​*24 de diciembre de 2018 *​
El destacado folclorista argentino Jaime Torres murió a los 80 años este lunes a causa de un paro cardiorrespiratorio, según confirmó su mujer, Elba, a Teleshow.
Emblema de la cultura nacional, Torres se encontraba internado en coma inducido en la Clínica Favaloro hace varios días. Y, finalmente, hoy a las 8:15 de la mañana falleció.
Nacido en San Miguel de Tucuman el 21 de septiembre de 1938, fue discípulo del maestro Mauro Núñez, quien lo alentó a tocar distintos instrumentos musicales. Y, rápidamente, demostró tener un talento especial para tocar el charango: típico de la zona andina, que consta de cinco cuerdas dobles y cuya caja de resonancia está hecha con caparazón de armadillo.

En los 60 tuvo una destacada participación en la grabación de la _Misa Criolla_, junto a Ariel Ramírez. En el 74, participó de la apertura del Campeonato de Fútbol de Alemania. Y, en los años 80, grabó la música de la película _La deuda interna_ y comenzó a recorrer el mundo llevando el folclore a todos los lugares planeta, desde los Estados Unidos hasta Singapur e Indonesia.
Play
Profeta en su tierra, en 2013 Torres fue declarado Ciudadano Ilustre de la Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires por la Legislatura de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires. Y, en 2015, la Fundación Konex le otorgó la Mención Especial a la Trayectoria por su invaluable aporte a la música popular argentina.
Apodado como el _Padre del Charango_, Jaime no concebía la vida sin ese instrumento al que, según decía, estaba "agarrado". Y nunca se había planteado la posibilidad del retiro. "Yo creo que alguien que ha dispuesto su vida de esa manera, con más de 70 años en los escenarios, es porque no ha pensado que una actividad como esta tenga un final", decía.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2019)

Una gran pérdida , su hija estudiaba en el mismo colegio que mi hija , así que en los actos escolares solía venir.

Creo que fué él junto con "no se quién" que lograron escribir las partituras para charango , que obviamente antes no existían.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2019)

George Mendonsa, murió este domingo 17 de febrero a los 95 años.
Greta Zimmer Friedman, que en el momento de la instantánea tenía 21 años y trabaja como asistente dental , murió en 2016 a los 92 años. 



P.D.: En realidad no fué un beso de amor , él mismo había declarado que estaba ebrio y la hábía besado a la fuerza . . .  violencia de género.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 4, 2019)

Muere el cantautor argentino Alberto Cortez a los 79 años

Me gustaban algunas de sus canciones. En paz descanse.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 8, 2019)

Deseo que allá, en su castillo del aire, disfrute de una vida plena y congregue miles de almas amantes de la poesía y la musica, para así llenar "su espacio vacio"

Vuele alto Don Alberto.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2019)

*Murió Doris Day*










​
Estrella de decenas de películas de los años cincuenta y sesenta, murió a los 97 años la madrugada del lunes en su hogar de Carmel Valley, California. Se retiró del mundo del espectáculo en sus 50 años para convertirse en una activista contra el maltrato animal.
Doris Day Animal Foundation informó en un comunicado que la actriz y cantante de Hollywood estaba rodeada de amigos cercanos y explicaron que un cuadro grave de neumonía le causó la muerte. "Había gozado de excelente salud física para su edad, hasta que hace poco contrajo un caso grave de neumonía, que resultó en su muerte". 

¿Partners? Los máximos: Frank Sinatra, James Stewart, Clark Gable, James Cagney, Cary Grant, David Niven… Pero ninguno como Rock Hudson (1925-1985). Acaso no un gran-gran actor, pero hecho a medida para la rubia Miss Simpatía.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2019)

*La formula 1 de luto, falleció **Niki Lauda*

*



*​

El mundo de la Fórmula 1 y otras personalidades destacadas han reaccionado de inmediato al enterarse de la muerte de Niki Lauda, el ex piloto austríaco, tres veces campeón de la Fórmula 1 (1975, 1977 y 1984), quien falleció a los 70 años. Con la escudería Ferrari a la cabeza, distintos protagonistas de los deportes de motor mostraron su tristeza en conmovedores mensajes.
"Hoy es un día triste para la Fórmula 1. La gran familia de Ferrari se ha enterado con gran tristeza de la noticia de la muerte de su amigo Niki Lauda, tres veces campeón del mundo, dos veces con la Scuderia (1975-1977). Vas a seguir para siempre en nuestros corazones y en el de los aficionados. #CiaoNiki", comunicaron desde la escudería italiana, en la que Lauda celebró sus mayores triunfos en los años '70.





Sobreviviente a un terrible accidente por el que se le llegó a dar la extremaunción en el hospital donde se encontraba internado


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2019)

*El cine nacional de luto, falleció Isabel Sarli, la "Coca"*

*



*​*La actriz, emblema del cine argentino, tenía 83 años. Falleció a las 8.35 de este martes en el Hospital Central de San Isidro, donde se encontraba internada desde el 26 de mayo *
La actriz Isabel _la Coca_ Sarli, emblema del cine argentino de las décadas de los 60 y 70, murió en la mañana de este martes a los 83 años, en el Hospital Central de San Isidro. Después de sufrir una fractura de cadera, en los últimos meses su salud se vio seriamente deteriorada y debió ser trasladada en reiteradas oportunidades al centro médico, siempre acompañada por su hija, la también actriz Isabelita Sarli.
Los problemas comenzaron el 18 de marzo pasado, cuando se cayó al piso al intentar levantarse de la cama. La Coca se golpeó la cadera izquierda y debió ser trasladada de urgencia al centro médico, donde la operaron el 22 de ese mes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2019)

Amen por ella !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2019)

*Murió el argentino César Pelli, uno de los arquitectos más prestigiosos e influyentes del mundo*





​A los 92 años, falleció el creador de grandes obras arquitectónicas como las Torres Petronas de Malasia, que entre 1998 y 2003, fueron los edificios más altos del mundo.
En la National Portrait Gallery del Instituto Smithsonian de Washington hay un busto de yeso, una escultura blanca radiante en la que de entre los rasgos del homenajeado destaca uno: la sonrisa. Esa sonrisa ligera es -era- un gesto distintivo de *César Pelli*, el gran maestro de la arquitectura que acaba de morir, a los 92 años. Philip Grausman, autor de la obra, dijo que su objetivo había sido "capturar la inteligencia y el rostro pensativo" de Pelli. Lo consiguió. 
El gran arquitecto fallecido había nacido en 1926 en Tucumán y *fue sin dudas uno de los más influyentes de finales del siglo XX,* al tiempo que se convirtió en una de las primeras celebrities de su profesión. Pelli estudió arquitectura en la Universidad pública de su provincia donde se graduó en 1948 y años más tarde trabajó en el estudio del notable arquitecto, urbanista y escritor finlandés *Eero Saarinen*. Junto a su esposa, la arquitecta *Diana Balmori* (fallecida en 2016), había viajado a Estados Unidos en 1952 por una beca. Allí nacieron sus dos hijos: Denis en 1953 y Rafael en 1956.
César Pelli *fue una cabeza brillante y creativa y una personalidad docente*. Al tiempo que llevó adelante una notable carrera práctica como arquitecto, fue también durante varios años decano de la Escuela de Arquitectura de Yale. *La fama internacional llegó con las Torres Petronas de Kuala Lumpur,* la capital de Malasia. Durante cinco años (entre 1998 y 2003) estas torres gemelas de 452 metros de altura fueron las más altas del mundo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2019)

*MURIO FABIO ZERPA (Valid only in Argentina and South America)*





El ufólogo más conocido del país tenía 90 años. Fabio Zerpa, el ufólogo y estudioso de fenómenos paranormales más conocido de Argentina, murió a los 90 años. Por el momento se desconocen las causas de su deceso. Fue uno de los fundadores de la Organización Nacional de Investigación de Fenómenos Espaciales (Onife) y el responsable de la realización del Primer Simposio de Investigación de Vida Extraterrestre en la Argentina. Fue profesor de historia y antropología, y trabajó en universidades en Argentina y Uruguay.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2019)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2019)

*Murió el actor estadounidense Peter Fonda*

El artista falleció a los 79 años por cáncer de pulmón. Era hijo del legendario Henry Fonda y hermano de Jane Fonda 






Peter Fonda murió a los 79 años. Un representante del ícono de Hollywood que protagonizó y escribió el guión de la película de culto _Easy Rider _reveló que falleció este viernes debido a un fallo respiratorio producto de un cáncer de pulmón.
"Murió pacíficamente el viernes por la mañana, 16 de agosto a las 11:05 am, en su casa en Los Ángeles rodeado de familiares", señaló un comunicado de la familia. "En uno de los momentos más tristes de nuestras vidas, no podemos encontrar las palabras apropiadas para expresar el dolor en nuestros corazones. Mientras lamentamos, les pedimos que se respete nuestra privacidad", escribieron los parientes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2019)

*Falleció Gordon Bressack, escritor de Animaniacs y Pinky y Cerebro a los 68 años*

Otra leyenda se nos va, alguien que sacó carcajadas a una cantidad enorme de niños y adultos en los 90






​Gordon Bressack, guionista de Animaniacs y Pinky y Cerebro falleció a los 68 años después de luchar contra una enfermedad que lo aquejaba desde hace tiempo, así lo informó su hijo (vía _Deadline_), quien a través de Instagram publicó una emotiva despedida. A lo largo de su carrera Bressack fue nominado en cinco ocasiones a los Premios Daytime Emmy, otorgados por la Academia de Artes y Ciencias de la Televisión y la Academia Nacional de Artes y Ciencias de la Televisión a lo mejor de la programación de televisión estadounidense diurna. De las cinco nominaciones ganó tres, por Animaniacs en 1996, por Pinky y Cerebro en 1999 y en 2000 por Pinky, Elmyra & the Brain.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2019)

*Murió Ric Ocasek, el líder de la banda The Cars*

*



*​
El músico fue encontrado sin vida en su casa de Nueva York. Tenía 75 años 

Ric Ocasek, líder y cantante de la popular banda The Cars, de finales de los años 70 y 80, fue encontrado muerto en su casa de Nueva York el domingo. Tenía 75 años. La muerte del músico ya que fue confirmada por la Policía local en un comunicado.
El Departamento de Policía de Nueva York informó que recibieron una llamada de emergencia informando sobre un hombre inconsciente en una casa. El hombre, identificado como Ocasek, fue encontrado en su cama y declarado muerto en el lugar.
Después de que The Cars se separó en 1988, Ocasek fue el productor de álbumes de artistas como Weezer, Bad Brains, Guided By Voices, y No Doubt, entre otros.
The Cars, compuesto por Ocasek, Elliot Easton, Greg Hawkes, David Robinson y Benjamin Orr, lanzó uno de los álbumes debut más exitosos de la historia con su álbum homónimo de 1978. Tuvieron 13 sencillos entre los 40 primeros, incluidos "Just What I Needed", "Good Times Roll" y "You're All I' Got Tonight". Su segundo trabajo en 1979, Candy-O, fue igual de exitoso, con los sencillos "Double Life", "It's All I Can Do" y "Let's Go".

El grupo se reunió en 2010 para grabar su álbum final, Move Like This. En 2018, la banda fue incluida en el Salón de la Fama del Rock and Roll, reuniéndose por última vez.
Ocasek también grabó un puñado de álbumes en solitario, con su último, Nexterday, lanzado en 2005. Su mayor éxito en solitario fue "Emotion in Motion" de 1986.






Otro tema de The Car´s casualmente NO cantado por Ocasek


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2019)

Vine a ver si te habían matado otra vez  , fiuuuuuu , ahora me quedo mas tranquilo  !


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vine a ver si te habían matado otra vez  , fiuuuuuu , ahora me quedo mas tranquilo  !


Prometo continuar reptando hasta el próximo Big Bang


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2019)

Uuuhhh.....
Quien no apretó alguna vez con Drive??


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Uuuhhh.....
> Quien no apretó alguna vez con Drive??


Nadie nunca jamás


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2019)

*Cacho Castaña*, un ícono de la música popular porteña, murió este martes luego de pasar varios días internado en el Sanatorio Los Arcos, donde había sido ingresado el viernes 4 de octubre.

El artista falleció por una *afección pulmonar*, y en los últimos años había tenido decenas de enfermedades, principalmente la EPOC y una suerte de cardiopatía.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2019)

*Murió Marie Fredriksson, la cantante de Roxette*

*



*​Marie Fredriksson, cantante y líder del grupo de pop sueco Roxette, falleció a los 61 años, según confirmó la gerente de prensa de la banda, Marie Dimberg. 

"Con gran tristeza debemos anunciar que uno de nuestros más grandes y queridos artistas ha fallecido. Marie Fredriksson murió en la mañana del 9 de diciembre", escribió Dimberg en un comunicado de prensa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2019)

En 2002, mientras el dúo _The Ballad Hits_, Fredriksson se desmayó y, tras unos exámenes médicos le fue descubierto un tumor en la cabeza.

Tras ser operada se alejó de la música sin abandonarla del todo. Sin embargo, en 2016 Roxette tuvo que cancelar una gira mundial por su 30º aniversario debido a la salud de la cantante. 

Fuente​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 10, 2019)

Que descanses en paz, Marie.
Siempre vas a vivir en la memoria de quienes disfrutamos de tu música.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2020)

*Murió Neil Peart, el legendario baterista del grupo Rush*

*



*
​Neil Peart, el legendario baterista y letrista de la icónica banda canadiense de rock progresivo Rush, *murió a los 67 años en Santa Mónica, California.*

Reconocido como uno de los más grandes bateristas de la historia del rock, Peart libraba una batalla contra un tumor cerebral desde hacía tres años pero no lo había informado a sus fanáticos por una decisión personal.
*Debido a dolores crónicos como una tendinitis, Neil había anunciado en 2015 que se retiraba de la formación de Rush*, el power trío que en 2013 fue incluido en el Salón de la Fama del Rock and Roll.


----------



## tiago (Ene 12, 2020)

Simplemente extraordinario.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ene 13, 2020)

Un monstruo.
En medios locales lo destacaban por sus solos, y el tipo era el letrista de la banda y tocaba como casi nadie, no solamente hacía buenos solos; la época más compleja de Rush (76-80, aprox) tenía temas con cambios en la métrica permanentes, síncopas y en vivo lo tocaba igual!!! 

Mi músico preferido de mi banda preferida. 
Hasta la vista "Professor"!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2020)

*Murió Juan Carlos Saravia, líder de Los Chalchaleros*

El guitarrista y cantante falleció a los 89 años. El legendario conjunto folclórico marcó una época en la cultura popular del país.




​La muerte de Juan Carlos Saravia, fallecido a sus 89 años, deja a la música argentino huérfana del último representante de Los Chalchaleros, legendario conjunto folclórico que marcó una época en la cultura popular del país.

El guitarrista y cantante nacido el 14 de mayo de 1930 en Salta, lideró la popular formación folclórica desde 1948 y por más de medio siglo de actividad sosteniéndola como agrupación insignia de la música nativa y un faro para que la producción estética salteña se incorporara al mapa sonoro argentino.

En reconocimiento a ese aporte, el gobierno salteño publicó un decreto gubernamental instaurando 48 horas de duelo "acompañando a la familia del folclorista y al pueblo que lamenta su partida".

Saravia, quien en el período 2016-2020 ocupó el cargo de Tesorero en la Asociación Argentina de Intérpretes, falleció a causa del deterioro de su estado de salud.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2020)

*Murió María Perego, la creadora del Topo Gigio*





​Nacida en Venecia, Italia, tenía 95 años.
En los 50 incorporó la utilización de títeres en la televisión, dando lugar poco después al nacimiento de su clásico personaje, que trascendió fronteras y generaciones 
de noviembre de 2019

Este viernes millones de personas de todo el mundo despiden -al menos en la distancia, aunque más no sea de manera simbólica- a la responsable de algunos de los momentos más preciados de su infancia: la artista de animación María Perego murió a los 95 años en su casa de Milán, Italia, por una afección cardíaca. Y con ella se va uno de los títeres más famosos y entrañables: el Topo Gigio.
"Topo Gigio parecía quitarle la vida de las manos, y así ella viajó a países de todo el mundo. Era una trabajadora incansable y trabajó en nuevos proyectos hasta el final, el último de los cuales es la nueva serie de dibujos animados de Topo Gigio que pronto será transmitida por Rai Yoyo”, declaró Alessandro Rossi, administrador de Topo Gigio Srl.
Nacida en Venecia el 8 de diciembre de 1923, Perego fue una verdadera precursora de la pantalla chica. Luego de trabajar en el teatro de marionetas, en los 50 se animó a emplear títeres en lugar de dibujos animados. Luego de introducir el personaje Picchio Cannocchiale, para el cual se basó en el clásico Pájaro Loco, en 1958 presentó el Topo Gigio, para quien habría tomado inspiración de Mickey Mouse. Su creación fue compartida con su marido, el también veneciano Federico Caldura.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2020)

*Muere el legendario actor Kirk Douglas a los 103 años*

*




*​
Parecía que Kirk Douglas iba a derrotar al tiempo y al espacio. Que seguiría cumpliendo años sin fin. Un siglo, 101, 102, 103… Y los seguirá cumpliendo, porque a la leyenda nadie la derrotará, pero este miércoles murió en su domicilio en Beverly Hills (California), Issur Danielovitch Demsky, el hijo de un trapero nacido en Ámsterdam, en el Estado de Nueva York, el 9 de diciembre de 1916. Ha muerto Issur; Kirk es hoy inmortal. La noticia fue confirmada por la familia por boca de su hijo Michael: “Para el mundo es una leyenda, un actor de la época dorada del cine, un filántropo comprometido con la justicia y con las causas en las que creía, pero para mí, para Joel y para Peter era sencillamente Papá”.
Ni siquiera necesitó ganar uno de los tres Oscar a los que fue candidato, aunque en 1996 recibiera el honorífico. El actor fue alguien que disfrutaba de trabajar mucho más que de recrearse en el resultado: “Me gusta más rodar que verme en ellas. Casi he evitado _Gladiator,_ porque temía que me recordara demasiado a mi Espartaco. Aparte de esto, antes las películas eran, en general, mejores. Entonces la técnica no era lo más importante, sino los personajes y la historia. Por supuesto que hoy también se hacen buenas películas, pero a menudo todo ese galimatías digital arruina el trabajo de los actores”, confesó en 2001.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2020)

*Fallece "cut, copy & paste"*



Muere a los 74 años el informático que inventó las funciones 'copiar', 'cortar' y 'pegar' 

El experto en ciencias informáticas estadounidense *Larry Tesler*, a quien se le atribuye la invención de las funciones 'copiar', 'cortar' y 'pegar' en las computadoras, falleció éste Lunes a los 74 años.Durante su carrera, Tesler fue empleado de Apple, Amazon, Yahoo! y Xerox, siendo en el centro de investigación de esta última compañía donde creó las famosas funciones que hoy millones de personas en todo el mundo utilizan a diario para crear copias de textos, imágenes y archivos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2020)

*EDIT : NO* Falleció :








Carlos Salim Balaá, más conocido como Carlitos Balá, es un humorista y actor argentino. Es famoso por su dedicación al entretenimiento para niños, adolescentes y adultos. Con más de medio siglo de trayectoria artística realizó destacados espectáculos en radio, televisión, cine, circo, y teatro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2020)

Uuuuuuuu....ya estaba muy mayor, pero se lo veía bien.
Que macana...
QEPD Carlitos!!!


----------



## peperc (Mar 4, 2020)

unos cuantos me he enterado aca que han fallecido.
me he puesto a mirar varias paginas.....
y se tendran que bancar mis pensamientos:

hace poco , vi la historia de los 3 chiflados, creo que fue MOU el que mas vivio.
y como en algunos de estos casos hay gente que ha casi llegado a un siglo.
en estas fechas estamos hablando de gente que vio los inicios de el siglo 19xx y tambien los inicios de el siglo 2000
y pense:
que suerte esa gente , vivio en esa epoca, antes de internet, antes de la TV con 200 canales, antes de lso politicos corruptos, antes de todas estas noticias que .......
aquellas epocas mejores....
.......
solo tarde unos minutos en darme cuenta el error: en este siglo que paso ocurrieron la primera y la segunda guerra mundial,  como que .... no hace falta mas nada .
.....
y segui haciendo un repaso de la historia de la humanidad, lo poco que conozco, pero , la verdad, que no se si ha habido epoca  "BUENA" , donde el mundo de lso humanos haya sido gentil.

si casos puntuales, segun donde te toca, eso si.
como esta gente famosa, que le toco una vida buena y plena.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
mas de una vez, vi las noticias, algun o alguna conocida, actor, famoso, alguien que recordaba de joven, pero .. ya tiene noventa y pico...
arrugado, en silla de ruedas, o en el hospital o geriatrico.
es triste la vejez, la muerte.
y encima, hoy dia, que no solo se guarda una foto de B/N de cuando se era joven, sino se guardan filmaciones, horas y horas.
es , algo raro, dificil, verse, o ver a una persona que apenas sigue con vida y luego, verlo con 20 o con 30 años.
es triste envejecer.
a veces , no se que es mejor.
varias veces me he planteado, he comprendido esa frase que le dijo leonidas a el jorobado traidor "ojala vivas por siempre " ( no se quien fue quien lo dijo por primera vez).
que es mejor ??
morir a los 50 ? en una cama, rodeado de toda la familia ??
....
o a los 100 años, quizas solo en una cama de hospital ? 
....
no entro mas en este tema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2020)

*Muere Max Von Sydow, la leyenda del cine de Bergman, a los 90 años*

El intérprete de origen sueco de ‘El séptimo sello’ o ‘El exorcista’ ha fallecido en Francia



​Fue Jesucristo. Y el demonio. Jugó al ajedrez contra la muerte. Luchó contra Lucifer con agua bendita. Fue el Cuervo de Tres Ojos, Strindberg, el villano Blofeld, el papa Clemente VII, Eugene O’Neill, el emperador Ming… hasta el abuelo de Heidi. Max von Sydow, fallecido en su casa en Francia -donde vivía desde hace décadas tras casarse con Catherine Brelet- de un infarto de corazón el domingo a los 90 años, hizo de todo en el cine. Rodó 11 películas con Ingmar Bergman, trabajó con los más grandes directores de la historia, logró dos candidaturas al Oscar. Con el fallecimiento del actor sueco no es que se muera una leyenda del cine. Es que Von Sydow era cine.


Y sin embargo, se consideraba intérprete gracias al teatro, su gran pasión. En su última visita a España, donde acudió a recibir un premio del festival de cine de Sitges en octubre de 2016, aseguraba: “Es mi mayor placer, porque ahí los actores trabajan juntos, con todo el personal y con el director, en una experiencia más intensa”. Por el teatro conoció a Bergman y a través de las películas de su compatriota saltó a Hollywood. “Lo bueno de una carrera larga es que has hecho de todo. Tenemos que desarrollar la habilidad de hacer buenos filmes y para mí no hay géneros superiores o inferiores. Solo merece la pena hablar de si una película tiene valores o no, si entretiene o no”, aseguraba. Y España, donde rodó _Intacto_, de Juan Carlos Fresnadillo, y _Jugando con la muerte_, de José Antonio de la Loma. “Yo nunca he escogido papeles, sino que me los ofrecen. Lo importante para un actor mayor como yo es seguir trabajando. A menudo me llegan guiones de padres o abuelos enfermos que mueren. Aburridísimos. Así que si aparece _Juego de tronos_ o _Star Wars_ me emociono. De acuerdo, mi personaje en _El despertar de la Fuerza_ se muere [risas]. Pero no por viejo, sino porque está en mitad de una revolución”.





Max von Sydow: “Me emociono con mis personajes en ‘Juego de Tronos’ y ‘Star Wars’
Max von Sydow nació en Lund en 1929. Hijo de un etnólogo y experto en folclore (con ancestros alemanes, de ahí el von) y de una profesora, montó con varios compañeros un club de teatro en el instituto. Acabada la guerra, estudió en la Real Escuela de Arte Dramático sueca y debutó en el cine en 1949 con _Bara en mor_. Pero siguió en el teatro hasta que sus pasos se cruzaron con Ingmar Bergman. “Nos llevábamos diez años de diferencia. Yo estaba en el instituto y él ya actuaba y dirigía teatro en Estocolmo. Yo había oído hablar de él y de la controversia que levantaban sus producciones. Empecé en el teatro, lo del cine me sonaba lejano, y fui a una escuela de drama donde hacías prácticas en teatros municipales. En Suecia, los Ayuntamientos contratan a un director para programar toda la temporada en cada teatro municipal y, en el caso de Bergman, al final de la temporada, en verano, el mismo equipo teatral se convirtió en equipo de cine. Estuve en una de esas compañías municipales seis años y al tercero llegó Bergman. Fue una bendición". Cuando Bergman se mudó a Estocolmo, Von Sydow fue tras sus pasos y se convirtió en su _alter ego_ en la pantalla: “Bergman poseía una gran imaginación, una enorme inteligencia y un estupendo sentido del humor, algo no menos importante. Nos dejó un legado artístico fundamental para entender al ser humano”. Juntos colaboraron en_ El séptimo sello_, _El manantial de la doncella_, _Fresas salvajes_, _La hora del lobo_, _Los comulgantes_, _La vergüenza_… Y a pesar de ello, en sus memorias _Linterna mágica_ Bergman no le menciona ni una vez.

Von Sydow medía 1,93 metros, poseía una voz profunda que en francés sonaba más pausada, pero que en sueco y en inglés (como se pudo escuchar hasta en _Los Simpson_) parecía brotar del centro de la Tierra. Su presencia en el cine de Bergman le abrió las puertas de Hollywood y en 1965 encarnó a Jesús en _La historia más grande jamás contada_. De repente ya no era un actor sueco, o a lo sumo europeo, capaz de trabajar por todo el continente –como demostró con Francesco Rosi en _Excelentísimos cadáveres_ o con Wim Wenders en _Hasta el fin del mundo_, sino que entró en el reparto de grandes títulos estadounidenses. Por su porte y su voz en numerosas ocasiones encarnó al villano de turno en rodajes de superproducciones, incluso riéndose un poco de ello como emperador Ming en _Flash Gordon_ o como Ernst Stavro Blofeld en la bondiana _Nunca digas nunca jamás_. “Estoy harto de guiones que me llegan para encarnar a religiosos. Supongo que por mi voz y mi aspecto. Yo deseo lanzarme a cosas menos serias, divertirme, hacer comedia. He bailado mucho en el teatro, y nada en el cine. Me apetece”, confesaba en su visita a Sitges.

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2020)

Ahh , muriose tu avatar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2020)

QEPD maestro!!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 9, 2020)

Descanse en Paz . . . .  y orgulloso porque con su legado le quitará el sueño a mas de uno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2020)

Resucitará dentro de tres días ?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 4, 2020)

Falleció Luis Eduardo Auté.

https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwialKyd8s7oAhXVK7kGHTNeBq4QFjAAegQIAxAB&url=https://www.infobae.com/america/cultura-america/2020/04/04/murio-luis-eduardo-aute-cantautor-espanol/&usg=AOvVaw1P50VVKrByd7z6_dmxpd0-


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2020)

*Murió Marcos Mundstock, de Les Luthiers: el humorista de la voz grave y la risa genuina*

**​Hoy, se apagó la risa. Porque el humorista Marcos Mundstock, uno de los más brillantes de su generación, murió la mañana de este miércoles, a los 77 años, en su casa de Buenos Aires. “Después de más de un año de lidiar con un problema de salud que se tornó irreversible, nuestro compañero y amigo finalmente partió”, dice el comunicado oficial difundido por Les Luthiers.
En enero pasado se había anunciado que el artista se mantendría alejado de los escenarios a lo largo de todo el año. "Su prioridad para los próximos meses será guardar reposo, seguir adelante con su tratamiento y realizar, posteriormente, el debido proceso de rehabilitación”, se informó por entonces.
Si bien su voz de bajo fue marca registrada del grupo con el cual dejó una huella imborrable, Mundstock actuó en cine y en televisión, pero en ningún otro lugar fue más feliz que en el escenario con sus compinches de toda la vida.
La historia de los Mundstock es una de las tantas historias de esos inmigrantes que terminaron de configurar la Argentina durante el período de entreguerras. Su padre, de origen judío asquenazí y de oficio de relojero, llegó en 1930 al puerto de Rosario procedente de Rava Ruska, una ciudad ucraniana en aquel entonces bajo órbita polaca. Unos años antes había venido su mamá, quien se instaló en Santa Fe. Un conocido los puso en contacto y se casaron en Rosario, donde nació su hermana. Años después volvieron a Santa Fe, y allí nació Marcos, un 25 de mayo del año 1942.

Fue a orillas del Paraná donde el pequeño Marcos hizo su primer chiste. Por la calle pasaba un camión que trasladaba cueros, y le comentó a su hermana: “Ahí llevan a los cueros para fabricar vacas”. La frase encerraba la picardía que lo acompañaría toda su vida.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Abr 24, 2020)

che.. que bajon esto de morirse en la pandemia, no se los puede despedir a estos artistas como se merecen... sin velorio..correspondiente...


----------



## peperc (Abr 24, 2020)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> che.. que bajon esto de morirse en la pandemia, no se los puede despedir a estos artistas como se merecen... sin velorio..correspondiente...



a los artistas ? , mira si me va a importar !!

A TU PROPIA FAMILIA !!!!  a tus padres, si estas en mal lugar, te lo s internan y no lso ves mas, y terminan en una fosa comun .
lo unico que falta es que te preocupes por si no odes despedirte de un futbolista que se ha muerto !!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 29, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Falleció :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 187311
> 
> ...


que yo sepa está vivito y coleando... le regalaste años de vida jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2020)

Uhhhh 











						Carlitos Balá publicó un video para desmentir los rumores de su muerte
					

Carlitos Balá publicó un video para desmentir los rumores de su muerte




					www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 29, 2020)

Lo mismo pasó con El Fary lo dieron por muerto en las redes y resultó incierto, pero muy poco después falleció por cáncer.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2020)

Murió Silvia "Goldie" Legrand: la estrella que dejó todo por su familia
					

Falleció este viernes. La mujer tuvo una destacada carrera en cine pero dejó todo luego de su casamiento.




					www.mdzol.com


----------



## capitanp (May 1, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Murió Silvia "Goldie" Legrand: la estrella que dejó todo por su familia
> 
> 
> Falleció este viernes. La mujer tuvo una destacada carrera en cine pero dejó todo luego de su casamiento.
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2020)

Será pal otro hilo Don !


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2020)

Falleció *Héctor Omar Hoffmann*  , nombre artístico* Sergio Denis* ,  había caído a un foso en un escenario hace un año , estaba en coma . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2020)

Que gran pena...
Fué un cantante de la época de todos.
Q.E.P.D.


----------



## peperc (May 16, 2020)

yo ya decia que no salia ni a palos, no se para que lo hicieron sufrir asi tanto.
no se si tienen manera de saber / darse cuenta cuando una persona en coma esta sufriendo o si de verdad no siente nada..
una pena asi.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2020)

Tengo entendido que un electroencefalograma define si está vivo o muerto cerebralmente . . .


----------



## peperc (May 16, 2020)

yo , cuando lei que se dio semejante golpe.. . vaya y pase, segun como caigas.
pero cuando lei mas en profundidad, el pobre estaba ya mal, deprimido, desde hacia tiempo estaba mal de animo y eso es muy importante.
si NO queres seguir viviendo, no hay manera.
y era un buen tipo , nunca hizo mal a nadie.

anda a saber yo discuplen, pero NO CONFIO en los sanatorios Y menso cunado hay plata de por medio.
es siempre lo mejor una muerte digna.
yo que se, por suerte ya esta en paz.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que gran pena...
> Fué un cantante de la época de todos.
> Q.E.P.D.


mas que cantante, jamas escuche  que haya hecho mal alguno.
si se queria mantener joven, y salia con pibas ( nada malo) , pero jamas le escuche que se haya involucrado en nada malo , de sacar provecho indebidamente de nadie.
era un buen tipo .
y eso que tenia montones de admiradorAS.... y no lo digo mal, todo lo contrario:
para cualquiera, el poder elegir y tener la suerte de tener una BUENA COMPAÑERA.... hace la inmensa diferncia, no solo de la felicidad del dia a dia, sino tambien en las desiciones.
el necsitar o no seguir trabajando y que trabajos.
en fin, todo .
el tipo , se que andaba mal, la familia y la novia que tenia.... 
en fin.. 
lastima....


----------



## peperc (May 26, 2020)

Murió Ricardo Barreda, el odontólogo que mató a su mujer, sus hijas y su suegra
					

A los 83 años, internado en un geriátrico de José C. Paz, murió Ricardo Barreda, el femicida que en 1992 mató a balazos a sus hijas, Adriana, de 24 años y abogada, Cecilia, de 26 y odontóloga, a su esposa, Gladys McDonald, de 57, y a su suegra, Elena Arreche, de 86.Así lo confirmaron a LA NACION...




					es-us.noticias.yahoo.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 26, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> Murió Ricardo Barreda, el odontólogo que mató a su mujer, sus hijas y su suegra
> 
> 
> A los 83 años, internado en un geriátrico de José C. Paz, murió Ricardo Barreda, el femicida que en 1992 mató a balazos a sus hijas, Adriana, de 24 años y abogada, Cecilia, de 26 y odontóloga, a su esposa, Gladys McDonald, de 57, y a su suegra, Elena Arreche, de 86.Así lo confirmaron a LA NACION...
> ...


Seguramente ese "puebre diablo" sofria de serisimos  disturbios pisicologicos para hacer lo que hice.
Ahora que el descance en paz (?o no, quien puede saper?)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2020)

Por lo que recuerde de hace 28 años , entre la suegra , la esposa , y las dos hijas lo trataban cómo a un tarado , lo obligaban a cocinar y a limpiar y lo insultaban cómo : "c0nchit4", así que con la escopeta Sarrasqueta (regalo de la suegra) de dos caños les puso dos corchazos a cada una . . .  solo una de las hijas le costó un poco porque él le tenía mas afecto . . .


----------



## peperc (May 26, 2020)

en la vida SE APRENDE.. de lo bueno ( a seguirlo ) y de lo malo ( a NO seguirlo).

a ese pobre hombre y a su pobre familia les toco vivir algo horrible , y si, es un inmenso aprendizaje , para quien quiera aprenderlo.
es, muy ignorante decir solamente que es un femicida, o es un asesino.
tambien justo hoy vi una noticia de una mujer en EEUU que ahogo a su hijo autista.
no es un tema de hombres o de mujeres.

una buena persona, un cantante, o un cura que ayudo toda su vida a la gente nos deja un ejemplo, una enseñanza.
este hombre tambien.
el dia que alguno de nosotos este mal, este atrapado por su familia, alguno que lo ha atrapado en un agujero, puede ser un familiar que te debe dinero y encima se burla de ti .
puede ser una mujer que te refriega que "este es tu hijo " y tendras que mantenernos por siempre !!!! y mientras yo me andare acostando con quien sea!!!! 
hay muchas maeras.
hay muchos comportamientos hijos de recontra mill.......
el tema es acordarse de barreda, respirar hondo.... y salir de ese lugar con calma.
ir a dar una vuelta ( una hora... un dia.. ?? una semana ??
y planear como irte, te llevas lo que puedas, o nada, pero irte LIMPIO.
empezar de nuevo.
ver como haces...
pero nunca eso.

la gente que es hdp, que se cocine sola en su propio caldo.

y les digo una mas: 
y eso te lo digo con algo de experiencia propia:
estoy seguro que lo de su familia, sus mujeres, fue de a poco , casi sin notarlo, casi sin darse cuenta fue aumentando , y uno cree que pasara solo.
se acostumbra un poco .
cree que hablandolo pasara, o que solo se daran cuenta.. y sin embargo: 
todo aumenta y de a poco .... y de a poco se siente uno atrapado.
hasta que se explota.

no dire que esto es la causa de muchos crimenes, no lo se.
solo se que es una experiencia UN APRENDIZAJE  importante.
de que es algo que hay que evitar.

ese pobre tipo , como su familia, se vieron envueltos en algo que obviamente no pudieron manejar
se les fue de las manos.
quizas barreda se hubiese muerto de un paro cardiaco un mes antes de el crimen.
y esas 4 mujeres estarian vivas... 
y quien se les acercase a sus hijas, seria victima de esa red, de esa sociedad ?? matriarcado?? o familia enferma?? 
no se.

es un aprendizaje inmenso.
*SI TU HIJO *se enamora de una chica, y cuando va a al casa de sus suegros ve eso : 
que las mujeres le viven faltando el respeto a el padre.
¿ que tenes que hacer ?? 
por mas que la chica sea hermosa y estes enamorado .

es comportamiento humano.
es un aprendizaje inmenso , lo repetire mil veces.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2020)

Un amigo de mi viejo un día se fué de la casa ... con lo puesto , no se llevó nada solo su documento , dejó dinero ahorrado y plazos fijos en común con la esposa. Y desapareció. Nadie supo nunca mas de él.

Años después cuando estaban velando a la madre , alguien lo vió tomando un café a unas cuadras del velatorio , el no fue al velatorio y cuando lo fueron a buscar al bar , ya no estaba.


----------



## peperc (May 26, 2020)

si uno se pone a escarbar.... descubre las cosas.
pero actualmente, no se escarba, no se analiza.
es solo el resultado.

imaginate, un día , una señora mayor, va a la casa de alguna ex presidenta o de algún ex presidente o de algún militar  y le prende fuego la casa, con la familia adentro ...
vieja loca.
asesina.

( y si uno escarba un poco , descubre que su hija murió en la tragedia de once,  .. o que su padre murio en un submarino que no debía salir de el dique ...... )

barreda fue un femicida, una bestia y fin de el tema..... y si uno escarba un poco , quizás descubra que ningún ser humano habría querido estar en sus zapatos.

a veces, el que te señala te dice VOS NO TENES DERECHO A HACER ESTO, justo esa persona, se siente con derecho a hacertelo a vos ( pero no acepta que vos se lo hagas a el o ella) .
es parte de el ser humano.
como es.
ya no me sorprende.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 9, 2020)

Nos dejó Pau Donés. El cáncer al final ganó la batalla que venía lidiando de tiempo atrás.
Hubo una época en que todos tarareábamos sus canciones. La Flaca se nos coló en el cerebro durante meses o años...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2020)

_*Yo, Ennio Morricone, he muerto*. Lo anuncio así a todos los amigos que siempre me fueron cercanos y también a esos un poco lejanos que despido con gran afecto.

Pero un recuerdo particular es para Peppucio y Roberta, amigos fraternos muy presentes en estos últimos años de nuestra vida.

Hay solo una razón que me empuja a despedirme de este modo y a tener un funeral privado: no quiero molestar.

Saludo con mucho cariño a Ines, Laura, Sara, Enzo y Norbert por haber compartido conmigo y con mi familia gran parte de mi vida.

Quiero recordar con amor a mis hermanas Adriana, Maria y Franca y sus seres queridos y hacerles saber cuánto las quise.

Un saludo lleno, intenso, profundo a mis hijos Marco, Alessandra, Andrea y Giovanni, mi nuera Monica y a mis nietos, Francesca, Valentina, Francesco y Luca.

Espero que entiendan cuánto los he amado.

Por último María (pero no última). A ella renuevo el amor extraordinario que nos ha mantenido juntos y que lamento abandonar.

A ella es mi más doloroso adiós._


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2020)

*Muere Olivia de Havilland, último icono del Hollywood clásico


*​La última gran estrella del Hollywood clásico ha fallecido por causas naturales en París, ciudad donde residía


Olivia de Havilland, la última estrella del Hollywood clásico que nos quedaba, ha fallecido a la edad de *104 *años en París, por causas naturales. La ganadora de dos Oscar a la mejor actriz por sus papeles en_ La vida íntima de Julia Norris_ en 1946 y _La Heredera _de 1949, era sin embargo recordada por su interpretación de la estoica Melanie Hamilton Wilkes en el clásico de 1939 _Lo que el viento se llevó_ .

Su hermana, Joan Fontaine, a la que la unía, es un decir, una profunda rivalidad, había fallecido en 2013. Se llevaban apenas un año, Olivia era la mayor, y por eso fue Joan la que tuvo que buscarse un nombre artístico, para que nadie las relacionara, pues se odiaban.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2020)

​*Murió Gene Deitch: el legado que dejó el famoso dibujante de “Tom y Jerry” y “Popeye”*

*Noticia Vieja 19/04/2020*​
El talentoso ilustrador cuenta en su larga trayectoria con un Oscar a “Mejor corto animado” en 1961. Vivía en Praga, República Checa .

*Gene Deitch*, uno de los más talentosos animadores de la historia del cine, murió a los 95 años. Tal vez algún desprevenido no pueda tener presente el nombre, pero basta con decir que con cortos como *"Tom y Jerry" y "Popeye"* dejó su huella en varias generaciones.

El artista fue hallado en su departamento de Praga en República Checa, según comunicó el último jueves su editor. Hasta el momento se desconocían las causas de Deitch, quien había nacido el 8 de agosto de 1924 en Chicago, Estados Unidos. 

Gene, cuyo nombre completo era Eugene Merrill Deitch, dirigió 13 episodios de los queridos dibujos animados infantiles Tom y Jerry y algunos de la serie Popeye.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2020)

Amen por él !


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2020)

*Murió Diana Rigg, legendaria actriz británica de “Los vengadores” y “Game of Thrones" *

**​
Falleció luego de una corta batalla contra el cáncer a los 82 años. Se hizo un nombre en la serie de televisión de culto de 1961 antes de interpretar a la despiadada matriarca Lady Olenna Tyrell en el show de HBO. Ganó los premios Bafta, Emmy y Tony

La británica Diana Rigg, famosa por su papel de la agente secreta Emma Peel en la serie de televisión de los años 1960 “Los vengadores” y que recientemente dio vida a Olenna Tyrell en “Game Of Thrones", murió tras un corta batalla contra el cáncer a los 82 años, anunció este jueves su agente.

Su hija Rachael Stirling dijo que falleció de un cáncer que le diagnosticaron en marzo.

“Con tremenda tristeza anunciamos que Diana Rigg falleció esta mañana”, afirmó Simon Beresford en un comunicado. “Estaba en casa con su familia, que ha pedido privacidad en este difícil momento”, añadió, refiriéndose a ella como “un icono del teatro, el cine y la televisión”.


Rigg “pasó sus últimos meses reflexionando alegremente sobre su extraordinaria vida, llena de amor, risa y un profundo orgullo por su profesión. No puedo expresar con palabras cuánto la echaré de menos”, dijo Stirling.

Rigg se hizo mundialmente famosa por su interpretación de Emma Peel, la compañera de John Steed (Patrick McNee) en la legendaria serie de televisión británica “Los vengadores” (1961), pero también tuvo una brillante carrera con algunas de las más ilustres compañías de teatro del Reino Unido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 30, 2020)

Quino, "papa" de Mafalda nos ha dejado DEP.
UN SALUDO


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2020)

​


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 196997​



Se ha ido otro grande de la historienta, junto a Fontanarrosa, Caloi y Landrú (alguno de seguro se me escapa), claro, Quino fue más allá de Mafalda, y el porque dejo de dibujarla tras aproximadamente 2000 tiras, pues el mismo lo dijo, me repudrió, y claro, es feo para un artista volverse esclavo de su propia creación dado que inhibe su creatividad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2020)

Muere Eddie Van Halen a los 65 años​
Por Chris Morris​


​Eddie Van Halen , cuyo innovador y explosivo toque de guitarra mantuvo a la banda de hard rock que llevaba su apellido cimentada en la cima de las listas de álbumes durante dos décadas, murió el martes por la mañana después de una larga batalla contra el cáncer. Tenía 65 años.

Wolf, el hijo de Van Halen, anunció la noticia. “Fue el mejor padre que pude pedir. Cada momento que he compartido con él dentro y fuera del escenario fue un regalo. Mi corazón está roto y no creo que nunca me recupere por completo de esta pérdida ”, tuiteó Wolf Van Halen.

Nacido en los Países Bajos y criado en Pasadena, California, fundó Van Halen con su hermano mayor, el baterista Alex; a los hermanos se unieron el vocalista David Lee Roth y el bajista Michael Anthony en la primera formación de grabación del grupo, que explotó después de conciertos de estrellas en clubes de West Hollywood como Gazzarri's y Starwood.

En “Eruption”, la presentación en solitario del álbum debut homónimo de 1978 de Van Halen para Warner Bros., se hizo evidente al instante que Eddie Van Halen era un instrumentista digno de consideración. En tan solo un minuto y 42 segundos, el hombre del hacha detonó una deslumbrante exhibición de golpes en el diapasón, armónicos resonantes, lamidos ultrarrápidos y efectos de bombardeo en picada.

Al escribir sobre esa grabación en la encuesta de Rolling Stone de 2015 de los 100 mejores guitarristas, en la que Van Halen ocupó el octavo lugar, entre Duane Allman y Chuck Berry, Mike McCready de Pearl Jam escribió: “Sonaba como si viniera de otro planeta ... _ t fue glorioso, como escuchar a Mozart por primera vez ".

Actuando como director musical de la banda y coautor de las canciones de riffs duros de la banda, que se extendían a ambos lados del límite entre el hard rock y el heavy metal, Eddie Van Halen encontró un éxito inmediato y formuló un estilo que sería emulado por hordas de rockeros de pelo largo. .

El primer LP del grupo, "Van Halen", aunque no subió por encima del número 19 en los Estados Unidos, finalmente sería certificado para ventas de 10 millones de copias. Sus siguientes cinco álbumes multiplatino alcanzaron el top 10; "1984", lanzado en su año titular, contenía el primer y único sencillo número uno de la banda, el sintetizador "Jump", y tamizó otros 10 millones de unidades.

El conflicto en curso entre el guitarrista y el antiguo líder Roth, quien supuestamente se opuso al trabajo extracurricular de Van Halen, que incluía tareas asombrosas con la guitarra principal en el omnipresente sencillo de 1983 de Michael Jackson, "Beat It", llevó al cantante a separarse del acto después de su elaborada y exitosa gira de 1984.

Tal deserción probablemente habría dividido a una banda menos popular, pero Van Halen encontró ventas aún mayores después de que el ex vocalista de Montrose Sammy Hagar reemplazara a Roth. Entre 1986 y 1995, el grupo lanzó cuatro álbumes No. 1 consecutivos.

Sin embargo, Hagar le tocó el tobillo a Van Halen después de una pelea sobre el paquete de grandes éxitos planeado del grupo. Eddie Van Halen negoció una tregua con el ex cantante Roth el tiempo suficiente para completar un par de pistas nuevas con el vocalista para la colección de 1996, pero después de otra disputa, se rompió una reunión planificada con el cantante y Gary Cherone, vocalista del pop de Boston. -metal unit Extreme, firmado para un solo álbum, “Van Halen III” (1998), que registró ventas comparativamente escasas.

Eddie Van Halen se vio afectado por problemas personales y de salud que interferirían intermitentemente con su trabajo en la música durante la próxima década. Un problema crónico en las articulaciones, agravado por su estilo imprudente en el escenario, lo obligó a someterse a una cirugía de reemplazo de cadera en 1999. La aparición del cáncer, probablemente el resultado de fumar mucho, llevó a la extirpación quirúrgica de parte de su lengua en 2000.






La grabación de tres canciones con Hagar para la compilación de dos discos "The Best of Both Worlds" condujo a una lucrativa gira de reunión en 2004 con el segundo cantante principal de Van Halen. Sin embargo, la alianza resultó ser temporal, y marcó el final de la asociación de Hagar y el bajista Anthony con el grupo (aunque servirían como representantes en la inducción al Salón de la Fama del Rock and Roll 2007 de la banda, que Van Halens y Roth rechazaron). asistir).

Después de años de comienzos en falso, Van Halen volvió a reunirse en 2007 con Roth como líder y Wolfgang Van Halen, el hijo de 16 años de Eddie, reemplazando a Anthony en el bajo. Aunque una gira recaudó más de $ 90 millones, estuvo plagada de rumores de conflictos entre bandas.

El abuso de drogas y el alcoholismo de Eddie Van Halen aceleraron su divorcio en 2007 de la actriz de televisión Valerie Bertinelli, su esposa durante 16 años, después de una separación prolongada. Entró en rehabilitación en 2007 y, según los informes, estuvo sobrio desde 2008.

“Era alcohólico y necesitaba alcohol para funcionar”, dijo en una entrevista de 2015 con Chuck Klosterman. “No bebí para la fiesta. El alcohol y la cocaína eran cosas privadas para mí. Los usaría para el trabajo. El golpe te mantiene despierto y el alcohol reduce tus inhibiciones. Estoy seguro de que hubo cosas musicales que no habría intentado si no estuviera en ese estado mental ".

Una segunda gira encabezada por Roth se lanzó en una quilla más equilibrada en 2012, apoyando un álbum completamente nuevo en Interscope, "A Different Kind of Truth", que saltó al No. 2. Sin embargo, la cirugía de Eddie por diverticulitis obligó a posponer los shows. en Japón, que estuvieron entre las primeras citas internacionales desde 1984.

Aunque a partir de entonces surgirían rumores de más programas, Roth opinó que "creo que Van Halen ha terminado" en una entrevista de radio en septiembre de 2019 en Detroit, solo unas semanas antes de que la noticia del tratamiento de Eddie Van Halen para el cáncer de garganta apareciera en la prensa.

Edward Lodewijk Van Halen nació el 26 de enero de 1955 en Ámsterdam. Su padre tocaba el clarinete, el saxofón y el piano, y tanto él como su hermano Alex fueron educados en este último instrumento desde los seis años. Continuaron sus estudios después de que la familia se mudó a Pasadena en 1962.

Aunque Eddie, que nunca llegó a dominar la lectura a primera vista, actuaba en recitales de piano clásico, buscaba algo contemporáneo y tomó la batería, mientras Alex comenzaba a tocar la guitarra. Los dos músicos adolescentes finalmente apagarían sus instrumentos; Eddie reclamó a Eric Clapton y Jimmy Page, las respectivas estrellas de la guitarra de Cream y Led Zeppelin, como sus principales inspiraciones.

Después de pasar los años de secundaria en bandas de fiestas locales, los hermanos fundaron un nuevo cuarteto, al que sin saberlo llamaron Genesis, ignorante de la existencia del grupo inglés, en 1972 con el cantante Roth, cuyo sistema de megafonía estaban alquilando para conciertos, y el bajista Mark Stone. quien fue reemplazado por Michael Anthony.

Una cita para llamar la atención en Gazzarri's en Sunset Strip por el rebautizado Van Halen llevó a una sesión de demostración con Gene Simmons de KISS, quien al final optó por no seguir trabajando con la banda. Sin embargo, como recordó el bajista Anthony en la inducción al Salón de la Fama del Rock and Roll del grupo, el acto se firmó después de que el director ejecutivo de Warner Bros. Mo Ostin y el productor Ted Templeman atraparan a la banda en un show de 1977 en el Starwood. Como se detalla en la reciente autobiografía de Templeman, la posición de Roth en la banda era frágil, debido a su nunca fuerte habilidad para cantar, y el productor consideró traer a Hagar incluso en esa etapa temprana. Sin embargo, Roth, cuyas payasadas en el escenario, junto con el ardiente trabajo de guitarra de Eddie, fueron los puntos focales del show en vivo de la banda, mantuvo su posición.

Producida por Templeman, la banda disfrutó de una exitosa racha de seis álbumes con Roth como líder. Tanto "Van Halen II" (1979) como "Mujeres y niños primero" (1980) alcanzaron el puesto número 6 a nivel nacional, mientras que "Fair Warning" (1981) y "Diver Down" (1982) alcanzaron el puesto 5 y el número 3, respectivamente. .

A raíz de la salida del extrovertido Roth y la llegada de Hagar, algunos anticiparon una caída en la popularidad de Van Halen, pero el talento del nuevo vocalista para las baladas poderosas y el todavía potente ataque de guitarra de Eddie Van Halen llevaron cuatro álbumes a la cima de las ventas: "5150" ( 1986), “OU812” (1988), “Por conocimiento carnal ilícito” (1991) y “Balance” (1995).

Sin embargo, la banda nunca encontró una química similar con Cherone, y Van Halen solo fue testigo de una vida renovada cuando se reagrupó con Hagar y Roth en el nuevo milenio.

A Eddie Van Halen le sobreviven su segunda esposa, la ex publicista de la banda, Janie Liszewski, con quien se casó en 2009, y su hijo._


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Muere Eddie Van Halen a los 65 años​



​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2020)

*Murió por coronavirus el querido y talentoso actor Hugo Arana*

El artista de 77 años estaba internado desde hace unos días en el Sanatorio Colegiales por un accidente doméstico, allí le había dado positivo de COVID-19

​
El actor *Hugo Arana*, de extensa trayectoria en teatro, cine y televisión murió a los 77 años en en el Sanatorio Colegiales. El reconocido artista había sido hospitalizado hace unos días por un accidente doméstico. Sin embargo allí le realizaron el hisopado, que confirmó que estaba contagiado de COVID-19.

Hugo Arana perteneció a ese selecto grupo de gente imprescindible. Esas personas que trascienden no solo por su arte sino también por su coherencia. Querido y respetado por todos, logró transitar la última etapa de su vida en un estado reservado para pocos: la sabiduría. Porque Arana podía reírse de su falsa muerte anunciada tres veces por twiter y desmentir por enésima vez con una sonrisa que Facundo Arana fuera su hijo.

Pero también se lo veía marchar por las causas que consideraba justas, colaborando con cortos de algún estudiante de cine con más ideas que recursos o respondiendo con amabilidad y sinceridad las preguntas de un periodista famoso pero también las de un diario barrial o las de un alumno de una escuela de periodismo.

Su niñez y adolescencia transcurrieron lejos de los escenarios. Creció en Monte Grande donde sus padres eran los caseros de una quinta. El sueldo alcanzaba para cubrir apenas las necesidades básicas. La cocina funcionaba a leña, a la noche iluminaba un sol de noche, la ducha era una lata agujereada y el dentífrico se suplía con sal gruesa. “A los 11, nos mudamos a Lanús y para mí fue pisar el asfalto por primera vez. Cuando abrí la canilla y salió agua lo viví como un milagro”, recordaba sin rencores. En la adolescencia fue albañil, pintor, electricista, colocador de alfombras y hasta jugador de las inferiores de Lanús. Con un amigo, Carlos Herrera se hicieron amigos del proyectista del cine de la zona que desde la cabina y gratis les permitía disfrutar de las películas. No eran tiempo de combos de pochoclo pero sí de mate y bizcocho y de salir del cine soñando ser recio como Marlon Brando pero nunca actor.




​Hugo Arana (Crédito: Telam)


Pero aunque la actuación no era su objetivo estaba en su destino. “Un día fui al Centro a comprar tornillos y vi un cartel que decía: Hágase actor, centro experimental cinematográfico. Y me quedé como helado. Yo nunca había visto teatro aunque me gustaba mucho el cine. Estaba desesperado por hacer algo en mi vida”. El día que cumplió 22 años, el 23 de julio del 65 se regaló la inscripción a la escuela. “Yo no tenía ni idea de actuación, pero a los pocos meses ya estaba con un papelito en un escenario en una obra sobre Lee Harvey Oswald, interpretado por Enrique Liporace. Y sentí: nadie me saca más de acá. Era la primera vez que algo me importaba”. 

Fueron años intensos de trabajo y de formación con los maestros Marcelo Lavalle y Augusto Fernandes. Entre clases y escenarios conoció a Marzenka Nowak, el amor de su vida, tan bella como sorprendente, polaca de nacimiento, con un padre líder de la resistencia que actuaba en la clandestinidad contra los nazis. Ella era refinada, jamás se le escapaba un insulto y él era una mezcla de atorrante, ternura y arrabal. El descubrimiento de lo opuesto dio paso al amor, se casaron y se convirtieron en los padres de Juan Gonzalo. Estuvieron juntos 44 años cuando un ACV se llevó a Mayenka. ¿Extrañás la vida en pareja?, le preguntaban. “Extraño a mi esposa”, contestaba él atravesado por la pena. “Fueron muchos años, y bellos. No hubo un día que dijera: ‘Me voy’. Nunca. Ni ella ni yo. Creo que hay un concepto erróneo de lo que es una pareja. Para mí es como una huerta, hay que sacar los yuyos, hay que regar y volver a plantar, es un laburo. Es ingenuo creer en el milagro de que algo funciona porque sí, solo”.

Consolidado en la familia, con una carrera actoral que empezaba a ser reconocida por pares faltaba el gran salto a la popularidad y llegó de un modo impensado: con una publicidad. En 1970 una compañera del taller de teatro le contó que Juan José Jusid buscaba a un actor para una publicidad de vino. “Me negué rotundamente. Pero vi que Ulises Dumont hacía un aviso de calefones y Norman Briski, de hojas de afeitar y eran dos actores muy conocidos y admirables. Así que fui a la prueba y grabé el aviso”. Allí encarnaba a un hombre que se entera que será papá cuando su mujer le muestra unos escarpines. En el minuto diecinueve que dura el aviso –algo impensado para esta época- Arana despliega una serie de emociones que van desde el asombro a la felicidad pasando por la ternura y el miedo que le genera la noticia de su paternidad. El aviso impactó tanto y tan fuerte que en el año 2016 el actor recibió una estatuilla por “protagonizar la publicidad más recordada de la televisión argentina”. Esa imagen de hombre tierno, buenazo y leal lo acompañaría toda su vida. Porque Arana quizá nunca fue un galán que enamoraba pero si representaba ese yerno ideal, el amigo fiel que no te deja en la estacada. Los que lo conocieron y trabajaron con él, decían que nunca necesitó actuar de buen tipo porque simplemente lo era.

Siempre honrando el oficio de actor, en cine formó parte de más de cuarenta películas entre ellas _El santo de la espada, La tregua, La vuelta de Martín Fierro, La historia oficial, Made in Argentina, Las puertitas del Sr. López, El lado oscuro del corazón, El verso, Yanka y el espíritu del volcán_. En televisión participó en _Papá Corazón, la banda del Golden Rocket, Buenos vecinos, Los exitosos Pells, Los Sónicos, Para vestir santos, Resistiré_ y _La Leona_ entre los más recordados. Su gran éxito televisivo fue en _Matrimonios y algo más_. Allí dirigido por Hugo Moser encarnó al Groncho en el sketch El Groncho y la dama que protagonizaba con Cristina del Valle. Además personificó a Huguito Araña, que repetía el estereotipo de homosexual afeminado de esa época. El personaje nació en 1982 en plena dictadura y los militares lo quisieron prohibir por considerarlo “un mal ejemplo”. La solución fue “casar” al personaje con el de la actriz Mónica Gonzaga, pero manteniendo su identidad sexual. Huguito Araña realizaba entrevistas improvisadas que descolocaban al entrevistado como la que le hizo al arquero Sergio Goycochea luego de atajar los penales en el Mundial de Italia y se desmayó sobre él luego de oler su perfume.

El teatro fue su gran pasión protagonizó innumerables obras como “Baraka”, “El saludador”, “Filomena Marturano”, “La nona”, “Made in Lanús” y “Los tutores”. Reconocido por la crítica y sus pares, querido por el público, las luces de la fama nunca lo marearon. “Para mí, el éxito es la escalerita que uno se pone y va subiendo escalón a escalón, según cómo se sienta en cada paso. El éxito no está afuera, no es el reconocimiento. Eso no está en mis manos. Yo busco subir un escalón y sentir que puedo transformar un escobillón en un caballo blanco y andar a caballo”. Aseguraba que amaba la profesión porque lo ayudó a entender que la vida es un juego, pero un juego sagrado.

Quizás por eso añoraba las grandes novelas como las que se hacían en Canal 7, con ensayos de quince días y con actores de la talla de Norma Aleandro, Héctor Alterio y con ideas y guiones que se compraban en todo el planeta. Repetía con humor que no quería morirse arriba de un escenario porque le preocupaba la conmoción que causaría desplomarse adelante de colegas y del público y que prefería ahorrarles ese mal trago. “Actuaré hasta que pueda. No estudié teatro toda mi vida por el deber de nada, sino por el placer de la búsqueda de construir una conducta, un carácter”. Para él construir un personaje era siempre, una maravillosa aventura. Los que lo conocieron dicen que la verdadera maravilla era conocerlo a él.

Protagonista de la publicidad mas recordada por los argentinos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2020)

QEPD maestrooooooo!!!!!!
😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 12, 2020)

Un Maestroo.. como miraba el sketch de el "groncho y la Dama" allá por los 90 ..se nos van todos chee... primero Quino y ahora Hugo arana....y no termino el 2020 todavía....
Anoche estaba viendo en Nesssssflitt por quadragesima vez Twister (Tornado) y los solos de guitarra De eddie Van Halen...te dan ganas de ser cazador de tormentas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2020)

*Murió Sean Connery, el legendario James Bond*

**​
El actor británico tenía 90 años. Fue el popular espía en siete películas y obtuvo numerosos premios durante su larga carrera, incluyendo un Oscar, tres Golden Globes y dos Bafta
31 de Octubre de 2020​La vida del que fue considerado “el mejor James Bond de todos los tiempos” comenzó en un humilde barrio de Edimburgo. Thomas Sean Connery fue el hijo primogénito de Joseph, algunas veces obrero, otras camionero y siempre católico; y de Effie, una empleada de limpieza de religión protestante.

A los 20 años, desempleado, pero con brazos fuertes, un amigo lo recomendó como tramoyista en el King’s Theatre. Entre bastidores descubrió que ese mundo era su mundo. Por eso, cuando dos años después le ofrecieron trabajar de extra en la obra _Sixty Glorious Years _dijo “sí”. Entonces abandonó el Tommy para convertirse en Sean Connery. Ya como Sean figuró como parte del coro en la comedia musical _Al Sur del Pacífico_. A los 27 le llegó su primera gran oportunidad. El director de la BBC, Alvin Rakof, buscaba el protagonista masculino de _Requiem por un peso medio, _cuando una actriz le sugirió contratarlo porque “a las mujeres les gustará”.

Su nombre y su indiscutible porte comenzaron a ser conocidos. Trabajó en _La frontera del amor _de Terence Young y en _Brumas de inquietud_ con Lana Turner. Mientras alternaba sus apariciones en cine con interpretaciones en la televisión inglesa y obras de teatro, en las librerías causaban furor las novelas escritas por Ian Fleming y protagonizadas por un agente secreto inglés cuyo nombre era Bond… James Bond.




​Sean Connery, como James Bond (Shutterstock)
El personaje de 007 era tan atractivo que a dos productores se les ocurrió llevarlo a la pantalla grande. Encontrar al actor indicado no era tarea fácil. Debía ser capaz de parecer sofisticado, vestir impecable, seducir a cuanta muchacha se le cruzara y matar villanos con la misma distinción que bebía un Dry Martini.

Cubby Broccoli y Harry Saltzman, los productores pensaron en Cary Grant pero un millón de razones –en este caso de dólares- los hicieron abandonar la idea. Barajaron otros 200 nombres, entre los que estaban Richard Burton, James Mason y Peter Finch; y, sin estar convencidos, convocaron a Connery. El día que desde la ventana de su oficina, lo vieron llegar “caminando como una pantera”, el papel fue suyo sin necesidad de prueba de cámara. Eso sí, tuvieron que pasar varias semanas enseñándole a comportarse, andar, hablar e incluso a comer como un caballero inglés y no como un guerrero escocés.

Connery inauguró la serie de James Bond con _007 contra el_ _Dr. No _en 1962 junto a Ursula Andress. Fleming, que en un principio no lo quería por su acento quedó tan maravillado que introdujo en la saga un padre oriundo de Escocia como reconocimiento. El actor escocés se puso en la piel del espía británico en siete ocasiones hasta que lo sustituyó Roger Moore.

Como el espía inglés, el actor mostró cómo ser magnético y seductor sin esfuerzo. Su personaje lo convirtió en un referente de la moda. Bond/Connery demostraron que un traje bien llevado puede ser un arma mortal... de seducción.

Con Bond, la categoría de sex simbol de Connery alcanzó nivel estratosfera. Es esos seres bendecidos por la genética, que sin recurrir a cirugías ni adoptar un estilo juvenil, el tiempo no los empeora sino que los mejora. Fue de los hombres mejor vestidos del mundo y el rey de la masculinidad en los 60.





​El escocés protagonizó siete films sobre el agente secreto más famoso del cine

Con más de sesenta títulos a sus espaldas, el escocés protagonizó siete sobre el agente secreto más famoso del cine: “Agente 007 contra el Dr. No” (1962), “Desde Rusia con amor”(1963), “James Bond contra Goldfinger” (1964), “Operación Trueno” (1965), “007: Sólo se vive dos veces” (1967), “Diamantes para la eternidad” (1971) y “Nunca digas nunca jamás” (1983).

En este último filme, Connery volvió a ponerse en la piel del agente 007 tras un impase de una película en que George Lazenby le tomó el relevo, y con ella batió un récord Guinness: ser el actor mejor pagado por un solo filme.

El actor se embolsó lo que serían ahora unos 40 millones de dólares, una suma que donó enteramente a su fundación, Scottish International Educational Trust, que apoya la educación de niños con pocos recursos.

Aunque Bond le trajo fama y éxito, también cierto encasillamiento. Esto lo llevó a detestar a su personaje, tanto que afirmó que si pudiera lo mataría. Obsesionado con darle un nuevo rumbo a su carrera trabajó en Robin y Marian con Audrey Hepburn, y, junto a Michael Caine, en _El hombre que pudo reinar_, adaptación de una novela corta de Kipling.

Sean Connery recibió múltiples premios (Reuters)
Alfred Hitchcok lo convocó para filmar Marnie e incluso le permitió leer primero el guión, algo jamás visto. Tippi Hedren, su coprotagonista, preguntó cómo interpretaría su papel de mujer gélida ante semejante “bombonazo”. Él le contestó: “Se llama actuar, querida”.

Su carrera continuó imparable hasta que en 1987 su papel en “Los intocables” le valió el Oscar al mejor actor de reparto al que se sumaron dos Baftas y tres Globos de Oro.




Connery como James Bond (Shutterstock)
También participó en títulos como “Asesinato en el Orient Express” (1974), “El nombre de la rosa” (1986), “Indiana Jones y la última cruzada” (1989) y “Los vengadores” (1998). Extraordinariamente, en 2012, puso voz al protagonista del filme de animación “Sir Billi”.

El intérprete siempre ha mostrado públicamente su apoyo social y financiero al Partido Nacionalista Escocés (SNP), defensor de la independencia de Escocia, y cuando fue nombrado caballero por la reina Isabel II en el año 2000, acudió ataviado con la tradicional falda escocesa.

En el ámbito privado, se casó dos veces, primero con la actriz australiana Diane Cilento, con quien tuvo a su único hijo, Jason, y de la que se divorció en 1973, tras lo que contrajo matrimonio con la que sería su última pareja, la artista francesa Micheline Roquebrune.

Jason Connery, actor como Sean, declaró a la prensa británica que su padre llevaba “mal un tiempo”, y que murió durante la noche acompañado por su familia en Nassau, en las Bahamas. “Es un día triste para todos los que conocían y querían a mi padre, y una triste pérdida para toda la gente que disfrutó del don maravilloso que tuvo como actor”, manifestó.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2020)

Conmoción mundial: murió Diego Armando Maradona​
​
Sufrió un paro cardiorrespiratorio en la casa de Tigre en la que se había instalado tras su operación en la cabeza.​Y un día ocurrió. Un día lo inevitable sucedió. Es un cachetazo emocional y nacional. Un golpe que retumba en todas las latitudes. Un impacto mundial. Una noticia que marca una bisagra en la historia. La sentencia que varias veces se escribió pero había sido gambeteada por el destino ahora es parte de la triste realidad: murió Diego Armando Maradona.

El campeón del mundo con la Selección Argentina se descompensó en la mañana de este miércoles en la casa del barrio San Andrés, en el partido bonaerense de Tigre, donde vivía desde hacía algunos días luego de haber sido operado de la cabeza. El 30 de octubre había cumplido 60 años. 

Villa Fiorito fue el punto de partida. Y desde allí, desde ese rincón postergado de la zona sur del Conurbano bonaerense se explican muchos de los condimentos que tuvo el combo con el que convivió Maradona. Una vida televisada desde aquel primer mensaje a cámara en un potrero en el que un nene decía soñar con jugar en la Selección. Un salto al vacío sin paracaídas. Una montaña rusa constante con subidas empinadas y caídas abruptas.

Nadie le dio a Diego las reglas del juego. Nadie le dio a su entorno (un concepto tan naturalizado como abstracto y cambiante a la lo largo de su vida) el manual de instrucciones. Nadie tuvo el joystick para poder manejar los destinos de un hombre que con los mismos pies que pisaba el barro alcanzó a tocar el cielo.

Quizá su mayor coherencia haya sido la de ser auténtico en sus contradicciones. La de no dejar de ser Maradona ni cuando ni siquiera él podía aguantarse. La de abrir su vida de par en par y en esa caja de sorpresas ir desnudando gran parte de la idiosincrasia argentina. Maradona es los dos espejos: aquel en el que resulta placentero mirarnos y el otro, el que nos avergüenza.

A diferencia del común de los mortales, Diego nunca pudo ocultar ninguno de los espejos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2020)

Tenía un Sinto-amplificador Audinac Fm900 con parlantes 725 y bandeja Winco semi-profesional !




Foto robtenida de Facebook : "Audinac Argentina"


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2020)

Muere por Covid-19 el cantautor mexicano Armando Manzanero​


El cantautor mexicano Armando Manzanero, conocido como el rey del romanticismo, falleció este lunes de Covid-19 tras permanecer varios días intubado en un hospital, confirmó la secretaria de Cultura de México, Alejandra Frausto
El reconocido cantautor, Armando Manzanero, había sido hospitalizado la semana pasada por Covid-19.

"Con mucho dolor lamento la muerte del maestro Armando Manzanero, uno de los más grandes compositores de México, sus canciones son parte definitiva de la educación sentimental de los mexicanos", anunció en redes la secretaria de Cultura de México, Alejandra Frausto.
"Generoso y sonriente, siempre comprometido con la cultura. Gracias por tanto", añadió la funcionaria.
Nota relacionada: Armando Manzanero lucha contra el Covid
Tras conocerse la noticia, el presidente de México, Andrés Manuel López Obrador, tuvo unas palabras de reconocimiento para el artista y dio por finalizada su conferencia de prensa matutina.
"Percibí como nunca que Armando Manzanero era un hombre del pueblo, por eso lamento mucho su fallecimiento. Un gran compositor, también representante de autores y de compositores de México", expresó el presidente.
"Le enviamos a sus familiares y amigos, a todos los cantautores, nuestro pésame por esta pérdida tan lamentable para el mundo artístico y ya no quiero seguir con esta rueda de prensa y nada más se termina", prosiguió López Obrador, quien hizo reproducir la canción _Adoro_ de Manzanero para concluir la rueda de prensa.
El autor de clásicos de la música romántica mexicana, como _Somos novios_, _Voy a apagar la luz_, _Contigo aprendí_, _Esta tarde vi llover_ y _No_, fue hospitalizado la semana pasada en Ciudad de México tras dar positivo al coronavirus e intubado días después.

La última aparición pública de Manzanero, presidente de la Sociedad de Autores y Compositores de México, fue el 11 de diciembre pasado en Mérida, capital de Yucatán, donde inauguró el Museo Casa Manzanero.
Manzanero (Mérida, Yucatán, 1935) deja tras de sí un legado inolvidable en la historia de la música en español, un sinfín de discos vendidos e innumerables reconocimientos, como el Premio Grammy honorífico en 2014.
Conocedor de la tradición del bolero y de gran sensibilidad, el compositor conectó con la audiencia con temas que han sido versionados a lo largo de los años por artistas de la talla de Elvis Presley, con _It's impossible_, una versión en inglés de _Somos novios_, Dionne Warwick, Tony Bennett, Alejandro Fernández y Christina Aguilera.
Además de pianista, intérprete y productor, el Manzanero compositor nació en 1950 con _Nunca en el mundo_ y cuenta con más de 400 canciones.
Publicó más de 30 trabajos discográficos, entre ellos _Somos novios_ (1968), _Corazón Salvaje_ (1977), _Nada personal_ (1995) y _Duetos_, que le valió el Grammy al Mejor álbum vocal pop para grupo o dúo en 2001.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2020)

Escuché en el noticiero que su fama se disparó cuando Elvis Presley cantó uno de sus temas 

Que CoviDios lo tenga en la gloria , amén !

Si instrumento predilecto era el piano y tenía de ellos por todas partes . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2021)

Chicos olvidaste de mencionar  Carlos Menem , Carlos Menem – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre , el si fue a una vida mejor ya 3 dias , que descance en paz por toda eternidad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 17, 2021)

Ayer falleció mi primo hermano Julian Bayarri, cuando abrais la noticia y veais los videos os sonará....un gran ser humano, hasta para despedirse....su madre y mi padre (ya fallecido ) eran hermanos, nos llevábamos 21 dias, muy joven...








						Fallece Julián Bayarri, excomponente de Los Inhumanos
					

Hace meses organizó una fiesta para despedirse de todos sus antiguos compañeros




					www.levante-emv.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2021)

Conmoción mundial: murió la leyenda del boxeo, Marvin "Maravilla" Hagler​
​El histórico ex campeón mundial del peso mediano, protagonista de veladas inolvidables, tenía 66 años. Su esposa confirmó la triste noticia en las redes sociales.
El boxeo mundial perdió a uno de los hombres que escribió algunas de las páginas doradas de la disciplina a lo largo de la historia: Marvin Hagle*r*, mítico campeón mundial del peso mediano, murió a los 66 años según confirmó su familia.

"Lamento hacer un anuncio muy triste. Hoy lamentablemente mi amado esposo Marvin falleció inesperadamente en su casa aquí en New Hampshire. Nuestra familia pide que respetes nuestra privacidad durante este difícil momento. Con amor Kay G. Hagler", escribió su esposa en las redes oficiales del ex deportista.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2021)

*Murió Willy Crook, legendario saxofonista del rock argentino y ex integrante de los Redonditos de Ricota*


*El músico de 55 años se encontraba internado desde el pasado 9 de junio luego de sufrir un ACV. La noticia del deceso fue confirmada por su jefa de prensa *



Willy Crook, legendario saxofonista del rock argentino y con paso por Patricio Rey y sus Redonditos de Ricota, murió este domingo luego de permanecer internado desde el pasado 9 de junio por un ACV. La noticia fue confirmada por su agente de prensa con un mensaje en las redes sociales.
Nació hace 55 años, el 28 de agosto de 1965 en Buenos Aires. Paladín del _underground _y máximo exponente argentino del funk, el soul y el r&b, Crook cuenta con una frondosa trayectoria en la música que se inició en 1982 como saxofonista de Patricio Rey y sus Redonditos de Ricota, dejando su huella en los primeros dos discos discos del grupo: _Gulp_ y _Oktubre._

“Me fui porque me hervía la cabeza de ideas musicales y con los Redonditos no podía llevarlas a cabo. Me consumían mucha energía. Todo era Lennon y McCartney, es decir, Beilinson y Solari. Yo había amagado irme bastante antes. Me acuerdo que me le planté a Skay (...) Presenté mi renuncia y nadie me dio bola. Agarré mi saxo, bajé las escaleras de la casa de Soler para irme y cuando estaba en la calle me arrepentí. Me dije: ‘No me voy un carajo’. Subí, y otra vez: nadie me dio pelota. No me tomaban en serio. Tenía veintipocos años: era un pequeño imbécil. Ahora soy un gran imbécil. Después sí me fui: me bajé de la banda cuando se empezó a ganar guita en serio. Tuve ese extraño gesto artístico, que me enseñaron ellos. Igual, los quiero a los tres”, contó Willy Crook sobre su idea de los _Redondos _en el libro _Fuimos Reyes. La historia completa de Los Redonditos de Ricota_, firmado por Pablo Perantuono y Mariano del Mazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2021)

Murió la cantante italiana Raffaella Carrá​
​La cantante, actriz y presentadora Raffaella Carrá, icono de la televisión italiana y responsable de éxitos como "Hay que venir al sur", falleció hoy a los 78 años, anunciaron desde su entorno.

La noticia la dio a conocer quien fue su pareja, Sergio Japino. "Raffaella nos ha dejado, nos ha dejado. Se ha ido a un mundo mejor, donde su humanidad, su inconfundible risa y su extraordinario talento brillarán para siempre", compartió en un mensaje.

Al son del 03-03-456, la diva italiana se volvió parte del paisaje argentino donde dejó imborrable el slogan: "para hacer bien el amor hay que venir al sur".
Raffaella Carrá nació en Bolonia, el 18 de junio de 1943. Murió este lunes luego de sufrir  una enfermedad que, según contó Japino, “atacó ese cuerpo suyo tan diminuto pero tan lleno de energía desbordante”.
“La suya es una fuerza imparable, que la ha impuesto en la cima del sistema estelar mundial, una voluntad de hierro que nunca la ha abandonado hasta el último momento, asegurándose de que nada de su profundo sufrimiento se filtrara. Un gesto más de amor hacia su público y hacia quienes compartían su afecto, para que su calvario personal no perturbara su brillante recuerdo“, afirmó Japino, citado por la agencia ANSA.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 5, 2021)

QEPD, a modo de curiosidad, condujo un programa llamado Hola Rafaela en los 90 por TVE, que aca fue copiado por Susana Gimenez.


----------



## J2C (Jul 5, 2021)

.


Pronto, chi parla ??​

.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 7, 2021)

Se nos fue el"Lole" Reutemann


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2021)

​Murió Dusty Hill, bajista y fundador de la mítica banda ZZ Top​Tenía 72 años. Había abandonado la gira por problemas de salud.

Dusty Hill,[/B] bajista y fundador de la mítica banda de rock y blues ZZ Top, murió este miércoles, a los 72 años.
"Nos entristece la noticia que nuestro compadre, Dusty Hill, falleció mientras dormía en su casa en Houston", compartió el grupo a través de la cuenta oficial en Instagram.
"Nosotros, junto con legiones de fanáticos de ZZ Top en todo el mundo, extrañaremos su presencia firme, su buena naturaleza y su compromiso duradero de proporcionar ese fondo monumental a los 'Top'. Siempre estaremos conectados a ese 'Blues Shuffle in C.' Te extrañaremos mucho, amigo", concluyeron los compañeros de banda, Billy Gibbons y Frank Beard.
La banda estaba de gira cuando anunció el pasado 23 de julio que Hill, quien se unió al grupo en 1970, volvería a casa "para abordar un problema".
Según la página de Facebook de ZZ Top, Hill había dicho que "el espectáculo debe continuar", por lo que Elwood Francis lo reemplazó para tocar el bajo y la armónica.

Su declaración señaló en ese momento que esperaban que Hill tuviera una "rápida recuperación" y que regresara pronto a la banda.
La gira de ZZ Top por Estados Unidos estaba reprogramada para finales de año, y el espectáculo final para el 12 de diciembre en Midland, Texas.

Además de fanáticos y prensa especializada, algunos colegas de Hill se hicieron eco de la noticia.
Los mexicanos de Molotov, quienes suelen contar con dos bajistas en su formación, escribieron en Twitter: “Gracias por todo”, con una imagen del fallecido músico.

Otra leyenda de la música que lamentó el fallecimiento de Dusty Hill fue el cantante David Coverdale, quien aseguró estar “muy triste” con la noticia y calificó al bajista como un “alma bella”.

Billy Sheehan, bajista que supo acompañar a Steve Vai y a la banda de glam rock, Mr Big, también lamentó la muerte de su colega.

Los Living Colour, banda rockera que tuvo su momento de mayor éxito en las décadas del '80 y '90 y que visitó la Argentina, también despidió al legendario bajista en Twitter.

Gilby Clarke, ex guitarrista de los Guns N' Roses, escribió: "Siempre lo recordaremos como un auténtico tejano con un gran sentido del humor"


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2021)

Muere a los 88 años el actor francés Jean-Paul Belmondo​
​
El actor francés de origen italiano Jean-Paul Belmondo ha fallecido este lunes a los 88 años, según  informó su abogado. Belmondo se dio a conocer mundialmente en 1960 por su participación en el reparto de la película Al final de la escapada (À bout de souffle) de Jean Luc Godard, para convertirse en uno de los símbolos de la Nouvelle Vague.

"Estaba muy cansado desde hacía tiempo. Se ha apagado tranquilamente", precisó su abogado, Michel Godest, a la agencia francesa AFP.  Llamado también, Bebel, participó en 80 películas y deja un legado de personajes inolvidables desde el joven de Al final de la escapada o colgado de un helicóptero sobre Venecia en 'El hombre de Río', de 1965, donde su carrera comenzó a dar un giro hacia un cine más comercial.

En 1989, Jean-Paul Belmondo ganó el Premio César 1989 al mejor actor por el filme El imperio del león (1988), premio que rechazó. Condecorado en 2007 con la Legión de Honor en el grado de Comandante.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Sep 6, 2021)

Uffff! El Profesional, que peliculón!!!


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 9, 2021)

Fue un actor notablemente polifacético, llego a hacer tanto buenas películas de acción como comedias, y hasta mezclas, Pierrot le Fou, Hold Up, que asalta un banco disfrazado de payado (tuvo un remake ni fu ni fa con Bill Murray). Como siempre, la vida personal de un actor difiere mucho del trabajo que se ve en pantalla, un buen ejemplo fue Robin Willians.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2021)

Murió a los 91 años David H. DePatie, uno de los creadores de La Pantera Rosa​
​Este jueves 14 de octubre se dio a conocer mediante un obituario del Seattle Times la muerte de David H. DePatie, el productor y co creador de la serie animada La Pantera Rosa. Fue socio de Friz Freleng para crear al emblemático felino rosa.

En dicho anuncio se informó que el deceso tuvo lugar el pasado 23 de septiembre en Gig Harbor, Washington: “El productor David H. DePatie murió en Gig Harbor, Washington por causas naturales el 23 de septiembre de 2021. Fundó junto con su socio Friz Freleng, DePatie-Freleng Enterprises, mejor conocido como el personaje ganador del premio de la Academia, La Pantera Rosa.” se puede leer en el obituario.

El Seattle Times también hizo un recuento de la carrera de este productor, el también ganador de un premio Óscar fue hijo de Edmond DePatie, un ejecutivo veterano de Warner Brothers, quien se convirtió en vicepresidente y gerente general del estudio bajo Jack Warner.


Foto: Warner Bros/Hanna Barbera Cartoons​

Fue entonces cuando DePatie comenzó a trabajar en el estudio hacia el año de 1961 como ejecutivo de producción de Warner Bros. Cartoon. La Pantera Rosa fue originalmente una película de 1963 que llevaba ese mismo título y fue dirigida por Blake Edwards, aunque en realidad hacía referencia a un diamante de color rosa.

En dicha cinta se utilizó animación para el título y los créditos, el director le encargo a Friz Freleng que hiciera una animación sólo para amenizar dichos momentos, la única instrucción que tuvo el creador de personajes como Piolín, El gato Silvestre y Speedy González fue que fuera un dibujo mudo, color rosa y gracioso.

Un tiempo después, tanto Friz como David tuvieron la iniciativa de crear una animación exclusiva de esa pantera antropomórfica, de color rosa y con toda la elegancia británica como principales características.







La Pantera Rosa originalmente sólo amenizó los créditos de una película (Foto: Twitter/@ejunkie2014)​
Sólo un año después se volvió protagonista de The Pink Phink, producción que el 13 de abril de 1964, ganó el premio Óscar al mejor cortometraje animado. Esa caricatura se convertiría en el capítulo piloto de la serie.

La serie animada llevó el título de El Show de la Pantera Rosa (The Pink Panther show, 1969) y fue producida por la NBC, se dejó de transmitir en 1971. Después de 30 años, se transmitió un especial navideño.

A través de los años, la empresa fundada por David y Friz, es decir DePatie-Freleng, se convirtió en un referente del entretenimiento familiar, pues producían series animadas orientadas hacia el público infantil como My World y Welcome to It de 1969 y los especiales del Dr. Seuss, autor de los libros El gato con Sobrero o Es la noche del Grinch.



La compañía se convirtió en un referente de entretenimiento infantil (Foto: Twitter/@NSpake)​

La compañía también mantuvo una presencia bastante constante en largometrajes, contribuyendo con secuencias de créditos animadas para películas como The Trouble with Angels de 1966 y With Six You Get Eggroll de 1968. También produjo El Show de Bugs Bunny para la televisión así como otros proyectos, incluidos comerciales animados.

​
A DePatie-Freleng también se le atribuye el haber creado un elemento profundamente característico de la saga Star Wars. En 1977, Nelson Shin, un animador coreano que formaba parte de esta empresa, tuvo el encargo de animar el efecto de los sables de luz para Star Wars Episodio IV: Una nueva esperanza.

Los socios DePatie y Freleng vendieron su compañía a Marvel Comics en 1981, aunque DePatie continuó como productor ejecutivo hasta 1984. Él se reunió brevemente con Freleng en Hanna-Barbera para la serie de televisión Pink Panther and Sons (La Pantera Rosa y sus hijos) antes de retirarse.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 7, 2022)

Nos dejó el gran Sidney Poitier, maestro de maestros del séptimo arte.
Entre otras su En el calor de la noche y Al profesor, con amor dejaron huella a varias generaciones.














						Sidney Poitier - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2022)

Adiós a Augusto "Pirincho" Cicaré​Falleció el genio de los helicópteros argentinos​Tenía 84 años, Autodidacta, su talento aeronáutico fue reconocido en todo el mundo.

​A los 84 años, esta madrugada falleció el inventor y constructor de helicópteros *Augusto "Pirincho" Cicaré*. El querido autodidacta argentino, que fabricó sus primeras aeronaves inspirado en los helicópteros que había visto en revistas, se ganó el reconocimiento de la industria aerodináutica mundial.

Cicaré se encontraba internado desde hace días en el Hospital Posadas. Sus restos serán sepultados en su ciudad natal y sede de su empresa Helicópteros Cicaré, Saladillo (provincia de Buenos Aires).


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2022)

Murió Cacho Fontana, el gran locutor argentino​
​
Tenía 90 años y su deceso se produce un día después de la muerte de Liliana Caldini, su exesposa y madre de dos de sus tres hijas
los 90 años murió Cacho Fontana, un día después de Liliana Caldini, la madre de sus hijas Antonella y Ludmila. La noticia fue confirmada a LA NACION por fuentes cercanas a la familia del recordado locutor.

En el último tiempo su salud venía bastante deteriorada. Se había contagiado por primera vez de Covid-19 en 2020 y además había atravesado cuadros de neumonía. Además, en 2019 tuvo que ser internado tras sufrir una caída en el baño de un restaurante, luego de participar de una entrevista televisiva en la que probablemente hizo el balance más crudo y descarnado de toda su existencia. Allí, entre otras cosas, reconoció por fin sin ninguna reticencia que el alcohol y las drogas lo llevaron al ostracismo en uno de los mejores momentos de su brillante carrera como animador y conductor. 


Para muchos todavía resulta inexplicable cómo una de las figuras más importantes de la historia de la radio y la televisión en la Argentina, dueño de una voz excepcional de la que se valió para imponer un estilo que hasta hoy sigue imitándose, cayó en un camino autodestructivo que casi termina por completo con la fama, el prestigio y el dinero que obtuvo a raudales por méritos propios. Después de hacer por años lo que quiso y tener a su alcance todo el disfrute material imaginable, Fontana pasó sus últimos años en una residencia para adultos mayores y reconoció sin vueltas en más de una oportunidad la estrechez económica a la que se enfrentaba mientras el trabajo se hacía cada vez más escaso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2022)

​
*En el aniversario de su nacimiento Google homenajea a Quino *


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 18, 2022)

Joaquin Lavado fue uno de los mejores historietistas de Argentina y hubo mucho más de él más allá de Mafalda, como bien recalco en una entrevista, la dejo de hacer porque se repudrió y no quiso volverse esclavo de su propia creación, además que ello le habría afectado seriamente a su creatividad, por ende todos los siguientes trabajos no se centraron en personajes particulares.
Una pena, su trabajo me gustaba bastante, aunque ya antes de su deceso había anunciado su retiro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2022)

​*Murió Nichelle Nichols, la actriz conocida por “Star Trek"*

*El hijo de la artista confirmó que falleció por causas naturales a los 89 años*

La actriz afroamericana *Nichelle Nichols,* conocida por haber encarnado a Nyota Uhura en la célebre serie de ciencia-ficción “Star Trek”, murió el sábado por la noche a los 89 años, anunció este domingo su hijo en Facebook.

”Siento informarles que una gran luz del firmamento ya no brilla para nosotros como ha hecho durante tantos años. Ayer por la noche, mi madre, Nichelle Nichols, sucumbió a causas naturales y murió”, escribió en Facebook el hijo de la actriz, Kyle Johnson.

El mensaje estaba acompañado de una foto de la estrella que Nichols tiene en el Paseo de la Fama de Hollywood, en Los Ángeles, y sobre la que se veía un ramo de rosas.

La interpretación de Nichols del papel de Uhura contribuyó a romper las barreras raciales de la televisión al mostrar a una mujer afroamericana en una posición de autoridad. Nichols, además, compartió con el actor William Shatner (el capitán Kirk) uno de los primeros besos de una pareja interracial de la televisión estadounidense. Lo hicieron en el episodio “Plato’s Stepchildren”, emitido en 1968, en medio de la batalla por los derechos civiles de los afroamericanos en Estados Unidos.

Nichols tenía intención de dejar la serie después de su primera temporada para trabajar en Broadway, según contó en varias entrevistas posteriormente; pero, el reverendo y líder de los derechos civiles Martin Luther King Jr. le hizo cambiar su opinión.

Nichelle Nichols se hizo famosa en 1966 cuando fue elegida para el papel principal en la serie de televisión "Star Trek" (Reuters)
Según explicó, Luther King Jr. le dijo que su papel en la serie de “Star Trek” estaba mostrando a los niños y mujeres de la comunidad afroamericana en EE.UU. que ellos podían tener los mismos derechos que los blancos y que, por eso, debía continuar actuando y dando vida a Nyota Uhura.

Su presencia en televisión tuvo influencia en otros actores como la afroamericana Whoopi Goldberg, quien en varias ocasiones ha dicho que cuando era niña y veía “Star Trek” solía gritar a su familia: “Vengan, vengan rápido. ¡Hay una mujer negra en la televisión y no es una criada!”.

Tras su papel en “Star Trek”, Nichols trabajó como portavoz para la NASA, donde buscó inspirar a una nueva generación de “intrépidos” astronautas con ganas de aprender, según explica la web oficial de la actriz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2022)

Murió la actriz y cantante Olivia Newton-John, a los 73 años​
​La triste noticia fue confirmada por el esposo de la intérprete nacida en Gran Bretaña y criada en Australia, que ganó fama mundial por su participación en la película Grease​La actriz y cantante británico-australiana *Olivia Newton-John* murió este lunes, a los 73 años. La triste noticia fue confirmada por su esposo, John Easterling, a través de un posteo compartido desde las redes sociales de la artista, conocida por su labor en la película _Grease_ y por sus hits “Physical” y “Xanadu”.

“Olivia Newton-John (73) falleció pacíficamente en su rancho en el sur de California esta mañana, rodeada de familiares y amigos. Les pedimos a todos que respeten la privacidad de la familia durante este momento tan difícil”, escribió el hombre. “Olivia ha sido un símbolo de triunfo y esperanza durante más de 30 años, compartiendo su viaje con el cáncer de mama de manera pública. Su inspiración de curación y su experiencia pionera con la medicina vegetal continuarán vigentes con la Fundación Olivia Newton-John, dedicada a la investigación de la medicina vegetal y el cáncer. En lugar de flores, la familia pide que cualquier donación se haga en su memoria a la Fundación”


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2022)

*Valid only for Argentine Republic*

​Murió el actor Rodolfo Bebán*

*​
El intérprete de Malevo, Alta comedia, Nosotros y los otros, entre numerosos trabajos, falleció el sábado por la noche​*El actor **Rodolfo Bebán** murió el sábado por la noche a los 84 años. Según pudo saber LA NACION por fuentes cercanas al fallecido artista, no habrá velatorio.*

Hubo un tiempo de la Argentina en el que todos se miraban en el espejo del actor. Los hombres querían parecerse a él, tomar los rasgos esenciales de su estampa recia y elegante, emular esas viriles armas de seducción que en sus manos parecían irresistibles. Y las mujeres suspiraban por los ojos de azul infinito del galán preferido de los escenarios y de la pantalla y se rendían ante la elocuente persuasión de su voz de tonos graves y perfecta teatralidad.


Todo esto ocurría durante la década de 1960, cuando los galanes se reconocían a partir del énfasis en algunos de sus atributos varoniles (actitudes, gestos, palabras) y era habitual que las mujeres aceptaran ese juego seductor desde un lugar de visible sumisión. Fue el momento de popularidad más alta en toda la carrera de Bebán, que representó mejor que nadie ese clima de época a través de varios de sus personajes de ficción.

Su vida real siempre fue todo lo opuesto. Lejos de las cámaras, jamás hubo en Bebán algún rastro de arrogancia o de hombría mal entendida, sino el reconocimiento constante de una personalidad retraída, tímida e insegura, que lo llevaba a alejarse naturalmente del contacto con los medios. Esa decisión fomentó de manera constante el equívoco de que el actor despreciaba a la prensa y la trataba todo el tiempo con desdén. “La manera en que llegó la popularidad a mi carrera me dejó algunas secuelas. Fue algo muy rápido”, reconoció. A la vez, se mostró siempre en contra de “ir a opinar cualquier cosa” a los medios. Por eso jamás se le conocieron definiciones políticas.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 14, 2022)

QEPD, lo recuerdo de esta, todo un clásico argento de Leonardo Favio y una tremenda banda sonora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2022)

Muere Mijail Gorbachov, el último líder soviético​
​
El exdirigente soviético Mijai Gorbachov, artífice de los primeros pasos de la Rusia moderna, ha muerto este martes en un hospital de Moscú a los 92 años de edad. Gorbachov ha fallecido tras una larga enfermedad, según el Hospital Clínico Central, informa la agencia Interfax.

Como dato anecdótico, dos días después de que Gorbachov renunciara a su cargo el muro de Berlin fue demolido por la propia población sin injerencia de las fuerzas armadas


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 30, 2022)

Lo que se diga en los medios sobre quien fue el último premier de la U.R.S.S. es una cosa y puertas adentro, otra, en Rusia en general tras la década de los 90, pues se lo tenía muy mal visto, pero aún así el quiso pasar hasta los últimos momentos en Rusia. 
El mismo Gorbachov llego a declaran que tras la caída de la Unión Soviética los EEUU tuvieron un comportamiento tremendamente arrogante.
A modo de curiosidad, fue entrevistado en 1992 por Bernardo Neustadt en Tiempo Nuevo y una de las preguntas que Bernardo le hizo fue de como fue la 1º noche junto a su esposa XD, Oiga, esa es una cuestión privada, le replico Gorbachov. Ahora, menuda pregunta Xd


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2022)

Murió Domingo Liotta, el cardiocirujano argentino creador del primer corazón artificial​
​
Además, fue secretario de Salud y uno de los impulsores del derogado Sistema Nacional Integrado de Salud. El fallecimiento, ocurrido este jueves, fue confirmado por su familia.
Fue médico de Juan Domingo Perón, se desempeño como secretario de Salud y fue uno de los impulsores del derogado Sistema Nacional Integrado de Salud.
Pero el hito que lo ubicó aún más alto de la historia de la ciencia argentina fue su lugar como pionero de la cirugía cardiovascular y del uso clínico del corazón artificial.
Todos estos son algunos de los aspectos que pusieron a Domingo Liotta como uno de los científicos más importantes del país.
Este jueves, según confirmó la familia, falleció a los 97 años, en Buenos Aires.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 8, 2022)

Qué triste, me gustan mucho sus canciones. 

​Muere Marciano Cantero Hernández, cantante de la banda de rock argentina Los Enanitos Verdes.​


----------



## resistencio (Sep 9, 2022)

QEPD...!!! jóven encima.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2022)

Murió Horacio Accavallo, el segundo campeón mundial en la historia del boxeo argentino​
​
El notable boxeador falleció en las últimas horas a los 87 años tras padecer durante casi una década el mal de Alzheimer.
Horacio Accavallo, campeón mundial de boxeo de peso mosca entre 1966 y 1968, falleció en las últimas horas a los 87 años tras padecer durante casi una década el mal de Alzheimer, anunció su hijo.
"Así te voy a recordar viejo. Con los brazos en alto como un campeón. Gracias por tus enseñanzas y por inculcarme tus valores. Descansa en paz", escribió Horacio Accavallo Jr. junto a una foto de su padre en su cuenta de la red social Instagram.


----------



## resistencio (Sep 14, 2022)

El mismísimo día del boxeador en Argentina...QEPD...!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2022)

Carlitos Balá a sus 87 años ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Carlitos Balá a sus 87 años ...


97...se nos fué a los 97 pirulos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2022)

Si si , pifié el dedo desde el celular mientras tomaba mate 

Un gestito de idea
Que gusto tiene la sal
Chupetómetro
Angueto quedate quieto


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 26, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si si , pifié el dedo desde el celular mientras tomaba mate
> 
> Un gestito de idea
> Que gusto tiene la sal
> ...



Aún me acuerdo de esta película



Y esa otra



Incluso Gerardo Sofovich lo llamo para salvar las papas de la porquería del osito Teddy y los 1º pasos de la "televisión interactiva" (tenían que volver a sacar el oso del sarcófago, dijo fogo en otro posteo donde sacaron el tema de como hacerlo hablar XD)






Claro, ni Carlitos Bala pese a su trayectoria y carisma salvo de la quema al curro ese XD

El chupetometro, que lo recuerdo de haberlo visto en TV de chico llegaron a hacer un chiste diciendo que en ese lugar se dejan los chupetes que ya no sirven, y hete aquí que hicieron una caricatura donde en el fondo del mismo lo mostraban a Fernando de la Rúa XD  (también, QEPD)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2022)

Murió Angela Lansbury: la actriz nominada al Oscar que trabajo en El retrato de Dorian Gray, El Grinch y Anastasia​
​Lo informó su familia este martes. Angela Lansbury se hizo conocida por su participación en la serie televisiva Murder, She Wrote, y estuvo nominada tres veces a los premios Oscar.
A los 96 años, murió la actriz y cantante Angela Lansbury. La artista se hizo famosa por su personaje como escritora y detective en la serie _Murder, She Wrote_, en español _La Reportera del Crimen, _de CBS.

Lo comunicó su familia este martes. “Los hijos de Dame Angela Lansbury anuncian con tristeza que su madre murió pacíficamente mientras dormía en su casa en Los Ángeles... apenas cinco días antes de cumplir 97 años”, comienza un comunicado citado en medios de los Estados Unidos. “Además de sus tres hijos, Anthony, Deirdre y David, le sobreviven tres nietos, Peter, Katherine e Ian, más cinco bisnietos y su hermano, el productor Edgar Lansbury, Su esposo de 53 años, Peter Shaw, la precedió en la muerte.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 12, 2022)

Fue muy conocida por esta película de Disney, conocida como La Bruja Novata.
Se ha escrito un crimen no vi muchos episodios la verdad.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 13, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Murió Domingo Liotta, el cardiocirujano argentino creador del primer corazón artificial​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288036​
> Además, fue secretario de Salud y uno de los impulsores del derogado Sistema Nacional Integrado de Salud. El fallecimiento, ocurrido este jueves, fue confirmado por su familia.
> Fue médico de Juan Domingo Perón, se desempeño como secretario de Salud y fue uno de los impulsores del derogado Sistema Nacional Integrado de Salud.
> ...


Llevé en Taxi a la madre de uno de sus colaboradores mas cercanos en ese fantástico desarrollo, tambien ya fallecido hace unos años.


hellfire4 dijo:


> Aún me acuerdo de esta película
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289699
> 
> ...


A mi me gustaba ésta que fue la primera que vi, todavía está completa en YT.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2022)

*Falleció Hagrid a los 72 años*



​


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 14, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Falleció Hagrid a los 72 años*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 290459
> 
> ​


Con ese se marca el nº 16 de los actores fallecidos de esa saga  .


----------



## unmonje (Oct 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Con ese se marca el nº 16 de los actores fallecidos de esa saga  .


Claro, viendo a los lugares donde los llevaban a filmar, no me extraña. Trabajo insalubre. 
A este por ahi, le pesaba mucho el pelo, igual, nunca ví ninguna película de ellos completa.
JolyBUD, se moriría de hambre conmigo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 14, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Claro, viendo a los lugares donde los llevaban a filmar, no me extraña. Trabajo insalubre.
> A este por ahi, le pesaba mucho el pelo, igual, nunca ví ninguna película de ellos completa.
> JolyBUD, se moriría de hambre conmigo.


Estamos en la misma, hace bastante que no piso un cine por el simple hecho que lo que suelen dar no me gusta nada, a tal grado que ni siquiera me molesto más adelante en buscarlas. Determinadas películas llegue a verlas en cable de pura casualidad (a sabiendas de lo que miraba), pero claro, hoy en día, ni cable tengo -hace poco haciendo unas derivaciones para unos tvs de tubo me pareció más inmundo de lo que lo recordaba XD-.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Adiós a Augusto "Pirincho" Cicaré​Falleció el genio de los helicópteros argentinos​Tenía 84 años, Autodidacta, su talento aeronáutico fue reconocido en todo el mundo.
> 
> ​


🥰    🥰

​Avenida que vá desde la Rotonda de Saladillo hasta el Aerodromo pasando por la Fábrica de Helicópteros Cicaré!
Les comento que el nombre de esta Avenida fue puesto en vida de Augusto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 25, 2022)

Eh.. Pero enterraron dos veces a Pablo Milanes.. 😮


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 26, 2022)

Muere Pablo Milanés, trovador del idealismo y el romanticismo perdido de Cuba
					

Pablo Milanés, cantautor cubano, fundador de la Nueva Trova y figura carismática de la cultura de la Revolución Cubana murió el lunes en Madrid a los 79 años, como una leyenda...




					www.elmundo.es


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2022)

*Falleció Kirstie Alley

*​
Murió Kirstie Alley, actriz de la película "Mira quien habla"
También fue una de la protagonistas de la recordada serie "Cheers". Su familia confirmó que falleció a causa de un cáncer. Tenía 71 años.

​


----------



## unmonje (Dic 6, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Falleció Kirstie Alley
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292780*​
> Murió Kirstie Alley, actriz de la película "Mira quien habla"
> ...


Que susssto horrible !!!😡😡😡

Como no sabía quien era, hasta que varios segundos despues apareció el nombre y la foto y no me apareció tampoco el avatar de FOGONAZO, creí que usted había fallecido  !!! 😡


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Que susssto horrible !!!😡😡😡
> 
> Como no sabía quien era, hasta que varios segundos despues apareció el nombre y la foto y no me apareció tampoco el avatar de FOGONAZO, creí que usted había fallecido  !!! 😡



El día que yo pase _"A mejor vida"_, NO seré yo quién escriba mi necrológica,

 O tal ves si, nunca se puede estar seguro


----------



## unmonje (Dic 8, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El día que yo pase _"A mejor vida"_, NO seré yo quién escriba mi necrológica,
> 
> O tal ves si, nunca se puede estar seguro


Comparto, pero como no apareció vuestro avatar por  varios segundos,  supuse por un instante, que alguien con acceso a vuestra cuenta, lo podía haber modificado.... que momento horrible. Solo se leía el texto de que decía,  " Falleció K"  y nada mas.
Afotunadamente, solo fue un microcorte de Internet, en un pésimo momento. Usted disculpe.

Segundos despues, empezo a  aparecer el resto de las imagenes y texto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2022)

*Falleció el Dr. Tangalanga

*​


----------



## unmonje (Dic 26, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Falleció el Dr. Tangalanga
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 293354*​


Llegué a creer que era eterno.
Dr. Tangalanga se promocionaba a travez de casette que se vendian y copiaban clandestinamente y en el anonimato.
Este señor, tenia el mismo timbre de voz, vocabulario y modismos, que un compañero de trabajo mio. Cuando yo tenia unos veinte y pico de años y durante largo tiempo,  llegué a pensar que en realidad, estos casettes, los hacia mi compañero pero, que nos mentía a todos, diciendo que eran de otra persona.    
Recien como 20 años despues Tangalanga se dió a conocer en persona . Me reía solo.
Sinceramente, pienso que trabajé casi 4 años espalda con espalda, en la misma pecera de vidrio,  con este señor.
Yo reparaba placas de interfases de ordenadores. Sus parecidos en aspecto son asombrosos.
El reparaba todo el ordenador completo segun recuerdo, yo era pichón aún.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2022)

Dolor mundial: falleció Pelé​
​*O Rei tenía 82 años y llevaba casi un mes tiempo internado en una clínica de San Pablo por el tratamiento de un cáncer de colon.*

La noticia conmovió al mundo en medio de los festejos de Navidad: este jueves 29 de diciembre, Edson Arantes do Nascimento, Pelé, falleció a los 82 años tras una larga lucha contra un cáncer de colon (estaba bajo tratamiento oncológico desde septiembre de 2021, cuando le extirparon un tumor). El estado de salud de O Rei había empeorado en las últimas horas, lo que provocó que en el estadio del Santos comenzarán a preparar su posible funeral. Finalmente, sus hijos, que se habían acercado al Hospital Israelita Albert Einstein de San Pablo para empezar a despedirse, confirmaron su muerte.


​


----------



## unmonje (Dic 29, 2022)

Como decía el famoso doctor...No hay fallecimientos dignos.


----------

